# Knitting Tea Party 13th - 14th May



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Evening/Morning/Afternoon

It's teatime on the West Coast of America, time for coffee and a biscuit in New Zealand, a nice leisurely breakfast in Australia, a mug of Ribena in the UK and time to knit and chat the whole world over.

As with last week, I'm opening a Virtual Knitting Tea Party where we can drop in for a nice sit down with a cuppa and have a chat about what we're working on, what's going on in our lives and pass multiple times of day.

Welcome to the party

Dave


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Dave
Mines a coffee and I will bring my crochet. ha ha
Just been out for a meal, been sitting doing some crochet then thought I would see what was happening on here. Kettles on ready for me to make a coffee

Jenn xx


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening Dave from Ireland as I sit here and drink coke have to be honest have not done much knitting or crochet this week. Am still crocheting same baby blanket I was on last week bu am readyto put edging on now. The reason fo this being I am always on this forum which is annoying my 2 teenagers greatly as they are into facebook and I am tying up computer every night. Think I will have to go shopping get myself a laptop for myself personally. Loving this tea pary idea

Anne


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

petitenwuk said:


> Hi Dave
> Mines a coffee and I will bring my crochet. ha ha
> Just been out for a meal, been sitting doing some crochet then thought I would see what was happening on here. Kettles on ready for me to make a coffee
> 
> Jenn xx


Excellent idea after a nice meal out. One day I'll get round to learning how to crochet... when I get the time!

Dave


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

You are too busy knitting your egg cosies, have you done any more to show us?

Jenn


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, Dave,
Thank you. I was just sitting here feeling sorry for myself. I went to the dr yesterday for my back. The drive was 3 hours and needless to say I am in more pain than usual. However, I did get good news; they are going to do the injections in my back before considering surgery. I finished my granddaughter's shrug. I am starting on a sweater for myself.
Dave, not to get gushy or nothing but thank you for being here on this sit. You always put a smile on my face and in my heart.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi all. have to run to grandkid's singing competition in just a minute. Will grab a bottle of flavored water, my DPN's and have a baby hat done when I get back. I'll be checking up on you then. Stay out of trouble. Happy string...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello to all! We're cooking up some Hot Root Soup and crusty bread for supper here, and MMMM does it smell good! After dinner, I'll have a bit of tea to help me digest and settle down with some swatches I'm working on--trying to decide on a shawl design.


----------



## meffie (Mar 28, 2011)

Taking y knitting to Carlisle tomorrow, got to get there earl to avoid the traffic apparently the special guests to open the festival are the Arctic Monkeys!!!see if i can get a pic of me knitting at the Big Weekend



Lesley xxx


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

checking in here in Oregon...just checked our roast for dinner and put in a bread pudding for after. That done will get crocheting on a little giraffe. I haven't made this one before so should be fun and I will post it when done! I'm using some hand spun and dyed yarn that came to me via our dil's grandma. she raised the sheep and spun it etc but cannot knit or crochet anymore. I hope I can always pick up my hook and enjoy the process...bless her heart! this is nice to just touch bases and connect with all of you! thanks Dave!


----------



## Angelcat (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello, tea partiers (and no, that's not political!) A pot of Earl Grey and a string bag that I'm anxious to finish knitting will be my contributions. I'm thinking about opening an Etsy store but I'm not sure about the items I should list and how to go about marketing it. Has anybody else tried this and, if so, do have any words of wisdom? 

Angela


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

What is hot root soup bet its lovely

Anne


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

annie h said:


> Good evening Dave from Ireland as I sit here and drink coke have to be honest have not done much knitting or crochet this week. Am still crocheting same baby blanket I was on last week bu am readyto put edging on now. The reason fo this being I am always on this forum which is annoying my 2 teenagers greatly as they are into facebook and I am tying up computer every night. Think I will have to go shopping get myself a laptop for myself personally. Loving this tea pary idea
> 
> Anne


Hi Anne,

I got myself a little netbook a couple of years ago as a go-anywhere addition. The little gem is so good, I use it 90% of the time and have all my favourite software installed. Best of all, it's very compact and lightweight so I can put it in my satchel and use it anywhere without having to carry a big laptop case with 'Mug Me' written all over it!

I also invested in a Mi-Fi which is a nifty little mobile internet gadget that can connect with up to 5 computers at the same time, very handy! You might like to investigate it at the same time.

I just thought it would nice to have a chance to knit and chat wherever we are, as if we were all in one big drawing room, somewhat reminiscent of the old-fashioned _At Home_.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I've been waiting all day for the party to start. I've had the laziest day I can remember today. I blame it on Friday the 13th, our overcast sky and some rain. Then again it could be that I've done gardening and yard work for the past 3 days and need a rest. My husband wanted me to go shopping and I turned him down. I must really be sick! 

Working on a white crocheted baby sweater made out of 24 2" granny squares and 9 4" squares. Found it in my UFO bag and decided to finish it for a great grand due in December. There's a hat to match made out of 4 4" squares. I also have a black/grey boucle poncho on the knitting needles for me. It's the kind of pattern that you could do in your sleep.

Thanks for starting this topic, Dave! But where is everybody?


----------



## Angelcat (Apr 20, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed that the ads at the bottom of this page are all about tea?


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

OOOOOOO bread and butter pudding haven't had that since I was a kid u should post your recipie here you are making m hungry now

Anne


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Angelcat said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the ads at the bottom of this page are all about tea?


hadn't noticed but how funnny!! perfect! we have one for bread pudding to and I just put one in the oven!


----------



## meffie (Mar 28, 2011)

im not old enough to remember the Boston tea party LOL and a prime quality of being English is that as well as being xenophobic we also have learnt to be thick skinned!!!,Cant fault the Earl Grey though, him being one of our local historical heroes


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Oh, Dave,
> Thank you. I was just sitting here feeling sorry for myself. I went to the dr yesterday for my back. The drive was 3 hours and needless to say I am in more pain than usual. However, I did get good news; they are going to do the injections in my back before considering surgery. I finished my granddaughter's shrug. I am starting on a sweater for myself.
> Dave, not to get gushy or nothing but thank you for being here on this sit. You always put a smile on my face and in my heart.
> Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


You have my sympathy, I do hope the injections work. Put your feet up with a cuppa and with any luck it will take your mind off the pain for a while.

Dave


----------



## Angelcat (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't know whether to be worried or charmed by how quick the web is to pick up our interests and advertise at us. :roll:


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Please, may I join the party?
I just had a nice dinner and now I'm finishing my glass of wine and getting ready to pick up the baby sweater I'm doing.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

meffie said:


> Taking y knitting to Carlisle tomorrow, got to get there earl to avoid the traffic apparently the special guests to open the festival are the Arctic Monkeys!!!see if i can get a pic of me knitting at the Big Weekend
> 
> Lesley xxx


That sounds like great fun, wish I could be there fot that. Would love to see a pic!

Dave


----------



## Angelcat (Apr 20, 2011)

Angelcat said:


> I don't know whether to be worried or charmed by how quick the web is to pick up our interests and advertise at us. :roll:


I'm going to try an experiment, just to see what the web will do.

My cat is spreading her litter all over the floor and it gave me an idea for a crochet pattern with alternating lace and bobble stitches.

Will the algorithm that matches our conversation with advertisers start bringing up cat stuff?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Please, may I join the party?
> I just had a nice dinner and now I'm finishing my glass of wine and getting ready to pick up the baby sweater I'm doing.
> 
> Cheers everyone.


I started it for one and all to drop by whenever they fancied to stop for a chat; to talk about this and that over their preferred beverage.

Have fun
Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Angelcat said:


> Angelcat said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know whether to be worried or charmed by how quick the web is to pick up our interests and advertise at us. :roll:
> ...


It seems they connect kitty litter with Paula Dean. She wouldn't like that!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

petitenwuk said:


> You are too busy knitting your egg cosies, have you done any more to show us?
> 
> Jenn


I'm working up another chart on the big screen right now. It takes longer to prepare a post than it does to actuallly make them!

Dave


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Dave and all. It's 3:45pm here in Oregon. Very nice and sunny out so I had to go to the garden center and get some veggi plants for the garden. We have a birthday party tonight for my husband. I'm working on a pair of socks right now so I think I'll take those along as well. I just got back from Teavana with some yummy Youthberry/Wild Orange Blossom tea. I'll steep some of that and take it with me. It's so good and good for me! I put a little German Rock Sugar in it and it's just right. Enjoy your tea time everyone.
Grandma Laurie


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

annie h said:


> What is hot root soup bet its lovely
> 
> Anne


We haven't tasted it yet, but it has leeks, onion, potatoes, vegetable stock, curry, milk, and shrimp. The bread is a Kaiser roll recipe from a friend.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> Hi Dave and all. It's 3:45pm here in Oregon. Very nice and sunny out so I had to go to the garden center and get some veggi plants for the garden. We have a birthday party tonight for my husband. I'm working on a pair of socks right now so I think I'll take those along as well. I just got back from Teavana with some yummy Youthberry/Wild Orange Blossom tea. I'll steep some of that and take it with me. It's so good and good for me! I put a little German Rock Sugar in it and it's just right. Enjoy your tea time everyone.
> Grandma Laurie


Sounds lovely, have a great evening!
Dave


----------



## Angelcat (Apr 20, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Angelcat said:
> 
> 
> > Angelcat said:
> ...


That's too funny! I've noticed that lots of people's avatars here in paradise are of cats.


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

Now tha does sound lovely but its 12 midnight here so just going to have some choclate coke and go to bed and read for a small while good night all

Anne


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hot root soup? Sounds interesting....how is it made?



Sorlenna said:


> Hello to all! We're cooking up some Hot Root Soup and crusty bread for supper here, and MMMM does it smell good! After dinner, I'll have a bit of tea to help me digest and settle down with some swatches I'm working on--trying to decide on a shawl design.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Angelcat said:


> My cat is spreading her litter all over the floor and it gave me an idea for a crochet pattern with alternating lace and bobble stitches.


Isn't it amazing how the things we see, set our mind working. I think knitters are particularly attuned to patterns, we can see them as stitch sequences. I'm sure someone must have written about it at some time; if not, it's got to be worthy of a research grant!

Dave


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Dave! What a delightful day it has been. Lounged around in my PJs all day and knit! It is 7 p.m. here in Georgia/USA and we've just finished a light evening meal. I'm working on my first cardigan; top down, all one piece so no seams. I've very pleased with how it is going. Maybe I'll actually end up with something nice enough to have confidence to post a pic when it is finished! 

So, tell me, what are you noshing on during your tea time today? And Annie h what is chocolate coke? I may have a little wine or perhaps some herbal tea in a bit.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Angelcat said:


> I've noticed that lots of people's avatars here in paradise are of cats.


I don't know of any scientific poll on the subject, but I'm willing to bet that more than half of the Western World's knitters/crocheters either have cats or like them. Unfortunately, in some countries (Syria being the one I'm most familiar with), cats are considered no more than vermin by most people, and children are raised to be terrified at the sight of one! Sad; they can't know what they're missing.

Thnaks, Dave, for running this again this weekend. It is fun.

I'm going to leave my knitting alone for an hour and actually take a steno-pad and pen and document for myself just how many (and what they are) WIPs/UFOs inhabit the corners of my house. Scary territory! I'll be needing a cuppa ... something stronger than tea, I'm sure, when I finish - or call it quits.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes! I almost forgot to report that yesterday I went to the onocologist and I am free from appointments for an entire year! Woo hoo!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

settleg said:


> Hi Dave! What a delightful day it has been. Lounged around in my PJs all day and knit! It is 7 p.m. here in Georgia/USA and we've just finished a light evening meal. I'm working on my first cardigan; top down, all one piece so no seams. I've very pleased with how it is going. Maybe I'll actually end up with something nice enough to have confidence to post a pic when it is finished!
> 
> So, tell me, what are you noshing on during your tea time today? And Annie h what is chocolate coke? I may have a little wine or perhaps some herbal tea in a bit.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who hung around in pj's and robe all day. I finally got dressed before fixing dinner,but warned my husband that I'd be back in the pj's when dinner was over.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

settleg said:


> Oh yes! I almost forgot to report that yesterday I went to the onocologist and I am free from appointments for an entire year! Woo hoo!


that is great news!! congrats!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean you are inspiring me...I need to get my stash organized; not tonight though


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

GOOD GRIEF!!1 I just posted the note below on last week's tea party. Maybe I should have a cocktail instead of coffee. 


It's cocktail time in Chicagoland--but I rarely fix one. As usual, I will be heading to the coffee pot in a few minutes as I figure out what to serve with barbequed ribs that we took out of the freezer this morning for dinner. Tonight is a quiet night at home with plenty of time to knit or crochet. (I'll probably decide which to do while I enjoy my coffee.) To sum it up--not much exciting happening here.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bucketknitter said:


> GOOD GRIEF!!1 I just posted the note below on last week's tea party. Maybe I should have a cocktail instead of coffee.
> 
> It's cocktail time in Chicagoland--but I rarely fix one. As usual, I will be heading to the coffee pot in a few minutes as I figure out what to serve with barbequed ribs that we took out of the freezer this morning for dinner. Tonight is a quiet night at home with plenty of time to knit or crochet. (I'll probably decide which to do while I enjoy my coffee.) To sum it up--not much exciting happening here.


Food is always exciting! How about Margaritas?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now I'd gladly fix you a delicious margarita but you'd have quite a distance to go to get it! LOL



FireballDave said:


> Bucketknitter said:
> 
> 
> > GOOD GRIEF!!1 I just posted the note below on last week's tea party. Maybe I should have a cocktail instead of coffee.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm always intrigued by the notion that so many "yarn people" have cats--they can wreak such havoc on my work, but I couldn't live without my two boys!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna I think it is the cats that have the yarn people...at least that is how it is with my 4 kitties...meow


----------



## Mainleybabs (Mar 24, 2011)

Just finished my dinner of turkey meatloaf, broccoli,and
sweet potatoe....Thinking about settling down with a cup of
chi tea.... Haven't touched my knitting all day...Am a little upset as Wednesday night I attended a sock knitting class and started my first sock ever!!! Sat on the porch working on it yesterday after work and was doing quite well.
Unfortunately, last night my puppy got into my knitting bag
and I caught her just as she was trying to eat my sock!!! She actually unraveled some rows, so I've been dreading looking at it all day as I know I'll have to repair the damage....I was having a hard time using the small 8 inch circular needle, so not looking forward to ripping back, etc. I've learned my lesson about putting things up high!!!!! Nice chatting with you all.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How frustrating...I've been there before. Luckily my youngest pooch has left my knitting alone lately. Perhaps I'll change my avatar to celebrate that! What type needles are you using for your socks? Are they top down, toe up, one or two at a time?



Mainleybabs said:


> Just finished my dinner of turkey meatloaf, broccoli,and
> sweet potatoe....Thinking about settling down with a cup of
> chi tea.... Haven't touched my knitting all day...Am a little upset as Wednesday night I attended a sock knitting class and started my first sock ever!!! Sat on the porch working on it yesterday after work and was doing quite well.
> Unfortunately, last night my puppy got into my knitting bag
> and I caught her just as she was trying to eat my sock!!! She actually unraveled some rows, so I've been dreading looking at it all day as I know I'll have to repair the damage....I was having a hard time using the small 8 inch circular needle, so not looking forward to ripping back, etc. I've learned my lesson about putting things up high!!!!! Nice chatting with you all.....


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello Dave,
Is now 12:40 AM in England. I don't know if you're stil up with us here in the US or gone to sleep already. I got home just now after watching my grandson all day, and I thought I'll read all of what's been going on today. I see that you have lots of people joining you for your tea party and I'm pleased. I've just made myself tea, and I truly need a cup. Wish I was in England to enjoy it with my sister.
Good job yet again.

I would also like to say hello to all who are on this forum today. Hope you all had a lovely day

Blessings, and happy knitting

Angela


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Alexia said:


> Hello Dave,
> Is now 12:40 AM in England. I don't know if you're stil up with us here in the US or gone to sleep already. I got home just now after watching my grandson all day, and I thought I'll read all of what's been going on today. I see that you have lots of people joining you for your tea party and I'm pleased. I've just made myself tea, and I truly need a cup. Wish I was in England to enjoy it with my sister.
> Good job yet again.
> 
> ...


Hi Angela,

I'm still up, battling with an uncooperative charting program. I have another installed on my computer, just haven't found time to learn how to use it yet, much more silliness from the one I'm using and I will!

Does creating a pattern count as knitting?

Dave


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello to all! We're cooking up some Hot Root Soup and crusty bread for supper here, and MMMM does it smell good! After dinner, I'll have a bit of tea to help me digest and settle down with some swatches I'm working on--trying to decide on a shawl design.


Please tell me what hot root soup is


----------



## katemans (May 11, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I've been waiting all day for the party to start. I've had the laziest day I can remember today. I blame it on Friday the 13th, our overcast sky and some rain. Then again it could be that I've done gardening and yard work for the past 3 days and need a rest. My husband wanted me to go shopping and I turned him down. I must really be sick!
> 
> Working on a white crocheted baby sweater made out of 24 2" granny squares and 9 4" squares. Found it in my UFO bag and decided to finish it for a great grand due in December. There's a hat to match made out of 4 4" squares. I also have a black/grey boucle poncho on the knitting needles for me. It's the kind of pattern that you could do in your sleep.
> 
> Thanks for starting this topic, Dave! But where is everybody?


Doris, I'm impressed with the tiny squares and sewing then all together. You must have patience. Congrats on your great grand to be.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> Sorlenna I think it is the cats that have the yarn people...at least that is how it is with my 4 kitties...meow


I think the cats recruit knitters, we come with built in playrooms;-)

I'm about to log off and go get some wine for my movie tonight. Possibly getting started on part 3 of my knitting project, it is rainy and I'm tired, so its a good night to rest.

Thanks, Dave! I'll be back with tea in the a.m.


----------



## katemans (May 11, 2011)

settleg said:


> Oh yes! I almost forgot to report that yesterday I went to the onocologist and I am free from appointments for an entire year! Woo hoo!


Congratulations! That "C" word is a nasty one! Glad you've gained your freedom!


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

It's 5 o'clock and quittin time here in CA. 
Heading out to my favorite saloon for friday nite drinks and conversation. Brought my knitting to work today but got busy on the phone and forgot about it. 
Currently I am making my first felted purse! I'm knitting 22 garter stitch stripe squares and sewing them together to make Ishi's Bag. Will post pics of the felting as I go along.

Have a good evening everyone, 
and thanks Dave for being such a Gent
Lois


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

katemans said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I've been waiting all day for the party to start. I've had the laziest day I can remember today. I blame it on Friday the 13th, our overcast sky and some rain. Then again it could be that I've done gardening and yard work for the past 3 days and need a rest. My husband wanted me to go shopping and I turned him down. I must really be sick!
> ...


No, Katemans, I have very little patience, but I saw a pic and thought it looked doable so here I am.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello everyone it is finally raining here this evening we were in great need of it. I am planning a crochet hat pincushion to start on tonight a friend was kind enough to send me cant wait to get started.Thanks Dave as always last week,the tea party is great. Happy weekend everyone,Glenda


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We're due to get your rain here in GA on Saturday. It will make for a good day of knitting and knitting lesson at LYS


glnwhi said:


> Hello everyone it is finally raining here this evening we were in great need of it. I am planning a crochet hat pincushion to start on tonight a friend was kind enough to send me cant wait to get started.Thanks Dave as always last week,the tea party is great. Happy weekend everyone,Glenda


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> annie h said:
> 
> 
> > What is hot root soup bet its lovely
> ...


It was super delicious! And Dave, what charting program do you have? I've been looking for something that will work for designs, and yes, I vote it counts as knitting!


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Of course, creating a pattern counts as knitting, Dave. After all. Your brain is thinking about knitting stitches, right. If you're following a pattern or creating a patter, you have to read it first to know what you are up against before you start the actual project. And what you are doing is working on a "knitting" pattern that would give you that project. All we think about is knitting, knitting, knitting.
In my case, I love changing patterns. I do that a lot. So it takes me some time to get it organize before I start, and sometimes I might even change it again as I go along which it means more time figuring it out. The time I spend on it it's stil about knitting regardless that I'm not physically clicking my needles along at that time. 
Let me know what you are working on. It would be interesting to see. Whatever it is I'm sure it will be lovely. Good Luck


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > annie h said:
> ...


I'm currently using _Chart Magic_ which is a Java app. It's actually very simple to use, but slightly quirky. Everything has to be done in the right order because some things are almost impossible to go back to change later. The chart has to be saved to the clipboard and then pasted into a graphics program for scaling, the result then has to be exported to create a JPEG file. It's very easy to make a mistake and have to start from the beginning, yet again. Then the key has to be processed in similar fashion, it's very time-consuming.

Charting from photographs is another matter altogether. I have developed my own, slightly unorthodox, method. I'm thinking of working an example on the forum for everyone to comment on and maybe find some short-cuts.

Maybe I'm just a bit of a dinosaur, but I can do things so much qucker and better by hand on graph paper.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Alexia said:


> Of course, creating a pattern counts as knitting, Dave. After all. Your brain is thinking about knitting stitches, right. If you're following a pattern or creating a patter, you have to read it first to know what you are up against before you start the actual project. And what you are doing is working on a "knitting" pattern that would give you that project. All we think about is knitting, knitting, knitting.
> In my case, I love changing patterns. I do that a lot. So it takes me some time to get it organize before I start, and sometimes I might even change it again as I go along which it means more time figuring it out. The time I spend on it it's stil about knitting regardless that I'm not physically clicking my needles along at that time.
> Let me know what you are working on. It would be interesting to see. Whatever it is I'm sure it will be lovely. Good Luck


Thanks for the vote of support. It's another cosy that will be up on the forum later to-day. It was tricky to get the pattern right, cosies are tiny and the limited number of stitches means each one counts. Also, on this one I had to start from scratch. I drew it first, then knitted it, now I'm finishing the chart and instructions. After that I only need to photograph it and tidy up the picture before posting the pattern.

Believe it or not, posting a pattern takes me longer than actually knitting it, probably because I keep stopping for another cuppa!

Dave


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Can't wait to see it. After all that work you diserve another cuppa. Do you know that all the years I've been in American I hardly ever bought tea from here. My sister and brother always sent it to me from England. I like Yorkshire, Typhoo tea, Earl Grey, or the Harrods loose tea. But I stil think that the water in England makes it taste even better. There's nothing like a strong brew.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Alexia said:


> Can't wait to see it. After all that work you diserve another cuppa. Do you know that all the years I've been in American I hardly ever bought tea from here. My sister and brother always sent it to me from England. I like Yorkshire, Typhoo tea, Earl Grey, or the Harrods loose tea. But I stil think that the water in England makes it taste even better. There's nothing like a strong brew.


I know just what you mean, Continental tea is the invention of the Devil! A glass of tepid water into which they drop an indifferent blend in a paper bag on a bit of string. When I was a boy, my Great Aunt instructed me, "Foreigners have no concept of tea, always order it with lemon because it hasn't the gumption to stand up to milk"!

Some years later, I did some work for the tea trade and was fascinated by the lengths the blenders went to. Because the water in London is very hard compared to other parts of the UK, they produce different blends of the same brand depending on the water supply. That way, a cup of _Co-Op 99_, for example, made in Yorkshire with locally bought tea, will taste the same as a cup made in London, with tea bought there. Take a packet from one region to another and the two will taste very different.

Do I get any _Q.I._ points for that bit of trivia?

Dave


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> annie h said:
> 
> 
> > What is hot root soup bet its lovely
> ...


ooo this sounds really good


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

settleg said:


> Oh yes! I almost forgot to report that yesterday I went to the onocologist and I am free from appointments for an entire year! Woo hoo!


This is wonderful


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

I have missed the fun for the day. How sad. However, I will join on this in the morning. I sit with a Blackberry Brandy and was comtemplating getting up and going into the kitchen to create a chocolate pudding or perhaps lemon pudding. But, I just know that Mom will have fallen asleep before I get it finished and I would sit and eat the majority of it on my own. So bad...guess I will not make it now. Just enjoy the brandy and check out the product I am in the middle of testing. So, will get back to this site in the morning. Hope all have a good nights sleep.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Oh, Dave,
> Thank you. I was just sitting here feeling sorry for myself. I went to the dr yesterday for my back. The drive was 3 hours and needless to say I am in more pain than usual. However, I did get good news; they are going to do the injections in my back before considering surgery. I finished my granddaughter's shrug. I am starting on a sweater for myself.
> Dave, not to get gushy or nothing but thank you for being here on this sit. You always put a smile on my face and in my heart.
> Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


Sure hope you feel better soon. Back pain is just more than miserable.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> I have missed the fun for the day. How sad. However, I will join on this in the morning. I sit with a Blackberry Brandy and was comtemplating getting up and going into the kitchen to create a chocolate pudding or perhaps lemon pudding. But, I just know that Mom will have fallen asleep before I get it finished and I would sit and eat the majority of it on my own. So bad...guess I will not make it now. Just enjoy the brandy and check out the product I am in the middle of testing. So, will get back to this site in the morning. Hope all have a good nights sleep.


Right now Blackberry Brandy sounds all too tempting! What kind of product are you testing? Anything fun?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

> I'm currently using _Chart Magic_ which is a Java app. It's actually very simple to use, but slightly quirky. Everything has to be done in the right order because some things are almost impossible to go back to change later. The chart has to be saved to the clipboard and then pasted into a graphics program for scaling, the result then has to be exported to create a JPEG file. It's very easy to make a mistake and have to start from the beginning, yet again. Then the key has to be processed in similar fashion, it's very time-consuming.
> 
> Charting from photographs is another matter altogether. I have developed my own, slightly unorthodox, method. I'm thinking of working an example on the forum for everyone to comment on and maybe find some short-cuts.
> 
> ...


I hear you--I always do them by hand first as well. Good luck, and try to get some sleep!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Good luck, and try to get some sleep!


Thanks! I'm getting there, only trashed it twice! Sleep has been re-scheduled, I can get away with doing it now and then, but not on a regular basis. This has me really frustrated so I'm determined to finish it!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Evening every one. it's almost 11pm over here in Southern Ontario Canada. yesterday I knit 3 new born baby hats. today i finished sewing the 3rd one together and made more progress on Elliott ( free pattern from Ravelry) the elephant my son said that my new nephew had to have to go with his cow blanket. by the way the elephant is green by his insisting. ok he's only 8 but then again who said they had to be grey or brown not me. still debating on making a cow from fuzzy mittens lamb pattern (free pattern as well). Now to finish my tea and then off to bed for me. night all.

oh Anne what is choclate coke. never heard of it over here. 
Andrea from Canada


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Dave, not all foreigners are wimps who drink their tea with lemon but then again my grandparents were from Wales so between my mother and aunts I learned "the proper" way to drink your tea. Then on another note, having been raised in the southern part of the USA I do have a taste for iced sweet tea with lemon. Guess I have the best of both worlds so to speak. Also learned to make what my mother's family called Welch cookies; a shortbread type of cookie cooked on a griddle; filled with currents. Goodness, I haven't made or eaten them in years. Maybe I'll dig up the recipe and make some tomorrow in time for tea.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

settleg those cookies sound so good could u please share the recipe. Dave your not alone when i get brave enough to make a pattern of my own. i prefer to chart it on graph paper 1st. best of luck getting it all done.
night all


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Back from singing competition. I am drinking a Jamoca shake (My husband said the cat called and asked us to bring one home) I did make one preemie hat while gone. I also delivered beaded journal covers to the girls and they were a big hit. 

I have never tried to chart a knitting pattern - but I just can't do a weaving pattern without graph paper and a big box of colored pencils. 

Congrats on the oncology schedule!!! I have graduated to every 6 months and am so glad not to have to think about it or schedule around it for such a nice long break. I'll bet you are walking on air.

Dave, sleep is highly over-rated, especially when you have an irritating problem to work out. My problem is always wanting to finish one more row, one more pattern, one more something.

I am seriously considering an I-Pad so that I can read patterns (and books) easily and with great portability. The cat would appreciate it as well. She doesn't mind the knitting, stitching, etc. but is constantly insisting that commputer be on the arm of the chair, as the lap is her territory. 

We are going to have beautiful weather this week-end so I MUST do some yardwork. I also have to take daughter grocery shopping. She had shoulder surgery and is not allowed to lift. I am babysitting tommorow evening though so off to the studio to settle on a project. It must be mindless, as the Stanley Cup play-offs will be on - I will be knitting faswt and furious. 

Hope all have a great week-end.


----------



## Charlotte Oleen 48 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello Dave et al
8:50pm here in Troutdale, Oregon and I'm the last to put on the kettle for a cup of "Burnside Winter Frost" from Infusionsoftea.com my favorite tea venue on the web. 

I'm 2/3's finished knitting an interesting ruffled scarf of simple off-white acrylic. I customized and personalized the pattern and hope to finish it within the month. 

Thanks for the "Tea Party".

Charlotte


----------



## Charlotte Oleen 48 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello Dave et al
8:50pm here in Troutdale, Oregon and I'm the last to put on the kettle for a cup of "Burnside Winter Frost" from Infusionsoftea.com my favorite tea venue on the web. 

I'm 2/3's finished knitting an interesting ruffled scarf of simple off-white acrylic. I customized and personalized the pattern and hope to finish it within the month. 

Thanks for the "Tea Party".

Charlotte


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will look for the recipe Saturday and pm you if/when I find it. 


askem1728 said:


> settleg those cookies sound so good could u please share the recipe. Dave your not alone when i get brave enough to make a pattern of my own. i prefer to chart it on graph paper 1st. best of luck getting it all done.
> night all


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dreamweaver I am happy as you are too I'm sure. By the way I lived in Richardson for a short time as a child. My dad was from Mesquite, which back then was a small spot in the road so usually just said Dallas. All my relatives have passed on except for my dearest aunt who is in an extreme state of dementia and another in Sugarland that I never really knew very well. I do have a few cousins there but they are so much older than I when I lived there I never really got to know them.

Off to bed now but will stop back by for more tea tomorrow.
Happy knitting where ever you may be. :lol:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> Hey Dave, not all foreigners are wimps who drink their tea with lemon but then again my grandparents were from Wales so between my mother and aunts I learned "the proper" way to drink your tea. Then on another note, having been raised in the southern part of the USA I do have a taste for iced sweet tea with lemon. Guess I have the best of both worlds so to speak. Also learned to make what my mother's family called Welch cookies; a shortbread type of cookie cooked on a griddle; filled with currents. Goodness, I haven't made or eaten them in years. Maybe I'll dig up the recipe and make some tomorrow in time for tea.


It was my Great Aunt's saying, but she did have a point, the tea served up in the Alps is decidedly limp!

I might share cake receipt and a story to go with it this afternoon.

Dave


----------



## meffie (Mar 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Alexia said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see it. After all that work you diserve another cuppa. Do you know that all the years I've been in American I hardly ever bought tea from here. My sister and brother always sent it to me from England. I like Yorkshire, Typhoo tea, Earl Grey, or the Harrods loose tea. But I stil think that the water in England makes it taste even better. There's nothing like a strong brew.
> ...


You most certainly do Dave, well done xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Settleg - I am originally a Michigander and lived in the Chicago suburbs for quite awhile. We have been in Richardson for 40 years though and it has changed so much. All the hot new towns like Murphy did not even exist. I had a brother-in-law in Sugarland for awhile. 

We visited Atlanta several years back for a wedding. We still joke about it. We decided there were only 2 street names, Peachtree and Pons de Leon St. Ave. Court, and on and on. It was lovely country though.

Had hoped to build on some land in Pagosa Springs, CO - but sold it, figuring I now needed to stay closer to medical and I do have both my girls and grand girls here. I am getting just a little tired of the heat though and feel like the weather pattern has changed and brought more humidity over the last 5 years. Speaking of tired, off to bed early it is only 1 AM, but have lots to do tomorrow and should get up at a reasonable time. Take Care!!!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It's 2:10 am here in Michigan & I am getting ready to start my first dishcloth cotton stitch square. I am drinking my usual bottle of water because it helps with the migraines. It was sunny all day so I was outside on the deck for a while this afternoon. it's supposed to rain later today. Great knitting weather. Going in the next few days to buy flowers to plant out in the yard.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Mornin' All,

Well I finished playing with my recalcitrant computer and I'm ready for an eggy breakfast celebrating the Eurovision Song Contest!

Good Morning Germany, here are the results of the crazed English knitter:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-10667-1.html

Hope you like it!
Dave


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

settleg said:


> Oh yes! I almost forgot to report that yesterday I went to the onocologist and I am free from appointments for an entire year! Woo hoo!


CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Does creating a pattern count as knitting?
> 
> Dave


Of course it does! How could we knit new patterns if no one created them?!

Unfortunately, while I'm already on a strict yarn diet (i.e. I may purchase no yarn, but gifts are gratefully accepted.), I must now put myself on an even stricter 'starting diet'. I must start NO NEW PROJECTS - at all, whatsoever, no matter the incentive!!

I tallied up _some_ of my UFOs/WIPs. There are still two rooms I haven't actually entered in search of more, and my total so far is: *62*!!! OMG!! And that's not counting a few that I left in Syria for our next visit. 

Now, if they were all small things, I wouldn't panic. But small things tend to get finished almost as soon as begun - hats, scarves, mittens, gloves, etc. It's the bigger things that linger on seemingly forever. Most are afghans. A dozen or so are shawls. Not all will be finished; a few will be frogged.

I need to concentrate on the dozen or so that are less than a week's worth of work from total completion. Clearing them away will make the rest look a tad less daunting.

Until today, I had never actually written down each project as I looked at/touched it. I just ballparked it from memory. Obviously, my memory ain't such good! Oy! No wonder I need so many needles and hooks! They're all 'busy'!

There are undoubtedly some I have yet to unearth and add to the list. I just haven't the heart to continue digging them out just now. I'll sleep on it. I'll have a strong coffee in the morning and finish my list making. I will cease beginning anything IMMEDIATELY.

In honesty though, a few of them are not really mine. Before I ceased my frequent visits to second-hand stores, I had bought:
>47 sport weight cotton 'washcloths' that are just waiting for me to assemble them into a summer blanket
>a poorly assembled, but huge and colourful granny square blanket which is now disassembled into its component squares (each about 24" on a side!) and waiting for me to reassemble them into a few smaller afghans
>a 28'-long x 9"-wide knitted strip that I suppose must be destined to be sewn into a double-thick round rug
>a dozen or so lovely crocheted rectangles too small to be used as placemats, so they're waiting for me to join them into a tablecloth

Finishing is my new goal in life. I won't even let myself begin a tiny hat. Must finish things!!

Maybe I'll take photos of my UFOs and post them on my wall of shame.

For now, to sleep and dreams of magically finished knits!


----------



## VioletChartreuse (May 5, 2011)

Well by the time I read this post it was nearly dinner time, here in the chilly Blue Mountains west of Sydney. 
I've just finished knitting a lovely little keyhole scarf in two colour (grey and purple) brioch stitch. It was in a recent Vogue knitting magazine in a slightly fancier brioch stitch but I kind of like the pinstrip of the plan brioch.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

You win!!!! I do keep a list of all projects in various areas of craft. I have strict rules for what constitutes a UFO and for when I can start a new project. Listing is a rather sobering experience - or possibly the opposite! Congrats on taking the first step -- identifying the problem. 

Have to ask. Why do you goto Syria? Do you live there part-time? A fascinating life, in any event.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Though I would pop in and join the tea party. i have been out to lunch with good friends spent the afternoon looking in wool shops and now sit here with my coffee. Unfortunatley I have to cook dinner before I get comfy with my queen annes lace scarf that I have been crocheting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dave, I see you outwitted the pesky draft software. I found the other thread and posted. Still stumble around here. 

Job well done. We don't have Eurovision but, we do have Dancing with the Stars.

Just so happens I have a sunshine yellow kitchen and breakfast room with bright white and blue. This is such an attractive design and love the addition of napkine rings. Will have to make these. They were certainly worth staying up into the wee hours.

Take a well deserved break and get some sleep. your breakfast guesets are in for a nice surprise.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Evening/Morning/Afternoon
> 
> It's teatime on the West Coast of America, time for coffee and a biscuit in New Zealand, a nice leisurely breakfast in Australia, a mug of Ribena in the UK and time to knit and chat the whole world over.
> 
> ...


Will try to drop in for a while but I've already got 2 parties this week-end! Happy day.PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes! I almost forgot to report that yesterday I went to the onocologist and I am free from appointments for an entire year! Woo hoo!
> ...


Well done you. Keep well. Hugs from across the Pond. PurpleV


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

settleg said:


> Oh yes! I almost forgot to report that yesterday I went to the onocologist and I am free from appointments for an entire year! Woo hoo!


I am so pleased for you. That is such good news.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi everyone!

It is now 7.00pm on the 14th May. I did check last night before going to bed to see if the Tea Party had started. I could not find it and now I can't even remember how I found it tonight. (Really bad memory  )

Better late than never I guess. 

I have had a really busy day. Left home at 8.30am to go and watch our 5 year old grandson play his second game of soccer. Really funny and oh so cute. Only downside was that even though my husband and I had jackets on the wind coming off the water was absolutely freezing. Don't think I have ever felt so cold.

Next went to do some photocopying of some recipes and the Minutes of a meeting I had to have ready for Monday.

Had lunch.

The really fun thing came next. Bought more yarn and needles to add to my stash (like I really need to add to the stash - no not really but always makes me feel good). Actually I decided to knit my grandchildren a beanie and matching scarf seeing it was so cold at the soccer today. Going to knit my husband a beanie and myself a scarf. He won't use a scarf and I don't 'do' hats as it flattens my permed hair.

My day didn't stop there, but I won't bore you with the rest. Suffice to say, I can't wait to start the beanies and check out the forum.

BTW, could someone please telll me how I am meant to get on to the Tea Party site the right way. I think it was just a fluke that I actually arrived at all.

Love to all, Jenny xxxx


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Good morning everyone, I am here with my cup of coffee, working on my little animals. I have my puppy finished now working on my little piggie, waiting for some yarn to finish up my lion.

good to here from everyone.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

I had forgotten about the tea party, but just received my daily KnittingParadise email which jogged my memory and here I am. 

It's evening here (Sat 14th) in Australia and I'm having a nice post-dinner cuppa and surveying the fruits of my labours for the day: all my wool stash neatly sorted by ply into plastic crates. Very satisfying!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Mine ads are mainly coffee- and for Australia, often they are even for Adelaide.
I will not join with coffee it is too close to bed time for me if I want to sleep- but then if I don't sleep I can knit! I am working right now on an entrelac scarf. Someone suggested that to do one of these you should learn to knit backwards. Thank you whoever you were- all that turning would stop me doing it! Still very slow though.
But I got nearly half a sock knitted at the football this afternoon. Football being the South Australian Aussie Rules- and we won


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

morning all got my cuppa , its 11oclock in morning here in belfast, dont know what im for doin today, most likely a bit of shopping , lunch then home. and get somthing on the crochet hook, am looking at a nice doily dont know what like justt at the moment but im sure ill find something, happy weekend all.


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry meant chocolate and coke my two favourite things

Anne


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, good a.m. to all you down under folks. Had forgotten about the tea party but caught up with you this morning.

yesterday was gorgeous and i got out in the garden for a couple of short workouts. it is almost all turned, finally. I do it by hand and it is a big garden and a big challenge with my back back. but i really love doing it. 

stood back and realized how much is actually planted and already coming up. lots of early volunteers so even tho i am still digging, the eating has begun. Yum!

took a trek to my tenants to get a money problem clear and was very pleased at neat the house is being kept (they are new tenants). had been concerned when they first moved in, but they are turning out to be responsible. big relief.

did get a bit of yarn work done yesterday. have been working on a series of market bags--both knit and crochet. actually combining the 2 which i like very much. working in bold colors. want to get at least 8 of them finished for next weeks farm market. so much to do to get ready for it. it will be held outdoors and rain is expected.

always a struggle between keeping time down and wanting to get more elaborate in what i do. settling on using color for pizzazz.

plan to finish up a bag this a.m. and promised myself to not do anything new till i finished some ufo's. jenny--your list of ufo's would be overwhelming for me. i thought i had a long list to deal with. i am finding that it demoralizes me to see all these ufo's. how does it affect you?

guess it is time for the first cup of tea for the day. see you in a bit.


----------



## jacksknits (Mar 29, 2011)

Its 11am here in UK,
I am having a cup of tea with a donut and knitting a teapot cosy 
Jacky


----------



## knitwit4me (May 13, 2011)

Hi everybody I dont seem to get much knitting or sewing done I spend so much time reading what you are all doing and listening to the chat . Vron Tarpley


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's early here in Illinois - just logged on and saw the invitation to tea....I'm brewing my cup of coffee as I'm typing this. Been working on 2 scarves - a shawl - and a toddler's sweater...but then got sidetracked by some new organic cotton that I ordered from the discount/close out website. It's beautiful and I've made two face cloths with it---I'm glad I bought the whole 10 skein pack and will be making some Christmas gifts over the summer with it. Hope everyone survived Friday the 13th and are enjoying the weekend.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Dave

I'm drinking coffee, it's 3:25am, I am slowly waking up to start work at 5. I am working on an afghan which is close to being complete. 
hope everyone has a great weekend
Marion


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Dave and all...
So nice of you to start this weekly tea /chat thread.
I am having a cuppa chocolate coffee...mmmmm
it is 3:31AM here in Arizona lol...
I have a bit of insomnia..or got my days and nights mixed up..
typical for me..
I finished knitting some preemie caps for a friends daughter..they work up so fast and too darned cute..almost look like Daves egg cozys on steriods lol
I have a sweater workshop book and yarn sitting there begging me to start..
but noooo I am not going to start until I am more awake lol
I am now knitting on Chili Pepper Red Kitchen towels to coordinate with my fiestaware dishes...making them in 6 different solid colors...too fun to make.
Hugs to all ..and happy knitting/ crocheting all.
and btw Dave YOU of all people can learn to crochet..it is really easier than knitting. 
Camilla


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you for the invitation. I'm working on Shelley Kang's blankie and trying to get enough different sock yarns to make it work well. It seems I spend more time on Ebay and Ravelry looking for yarn for this project than actually knitting it! Ah well, I shall sip my tea (Darjeeling) and wish for yarn. Margaret


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

Its 6:54 AM on Saturday, May 14th in Albany, NY so yes, I am fixing up a cup of coffee. Who am I kidding, its a giant mug of coffee since I have to go to work in the next 30 minutes.

But I agree, I love my net book. I haven't gotten the mini wi fi thing but I do have a wireless router for my house. And this little netbook is what I use all the time.

Enjoy your tea party. Maybe I can join after 5 EDT.


karen dreading the day at wokr


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's early here in Illinois - just logged on and saw the invitation to tea....I'm brewing my cup of coffee as I'm typing this. Been working on 2 scarves - a shawl - and a toddler's sweater...but then got sidetracked by some new organic cotton that I ordered from the discount/close out website. It's beautiful and I've made two face cloths with it---I'm glad I bought the whole 10 skein pack and will be making some Christmas gifts over the summer with it. Hope everyone survived Friday the 13th and are enjoying the weekend.


Hi RookieRetiree! I survived Friday the 13th, but was in a car accident. I was taking a friend, who can barely walk, to a shopping centre to buy some yarn as she is making beanies (hats). We were not even out of our suburb, when IT happened. I had stopped at a T-junction to give way to traffic and next thing we knew, a car had run into the back of my car. The young man driving the car was very apologetic as he had not been paying attention and did not see that I had stopped. I have to say that he should really have been slowing down sooner, then he may not have caused quite so much damage to my car. I got all the relevant details I needed for the insurance company. I think he was feeling worse than me because the car he was driving belonged to the father of his friend. 
I don't think it really sunk in until sometime later. I had a chuckle when my friend said, "Well it is after all Friday the 13th." I told her I had not even realised what date it was and that I am not superstitious anyway.

Have to say nothing was going to stop us getting to the shop to buy yarn, not even a car accident. LOL

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Now that egg cozy is too cute..and matching napkin ring...you are the master Dave...WTG..
Thanks so much for creating, doing so much work and sharing.

Hugs, 
Camilla



FireballDave said:


> Mornin' All,
> 
> Well I finished playing with my recalcitrant computer and I'm ready for an eggy breakfast celebrating the Eurovision Song Contest!
> 
> ...


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> We're due to get your rain here in GA on Saturday. It will make for a good day of knitting and knitting lesson at LYS
> 
> 
> glnwhi said:
> ...


Glenda, Have you gotten any smoke from the Okefenokee wildfires? We just left the Okefenokee on Tuesday. Had been in the area since November and prayed for rain the whole time we were there. Haven't checked the status of the fire yet since arriving in IL last night.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, it's 7 am here in sunny Florida and I've finished my morning pot of coffee.
Gotta get moving-supposed to go shopping with family member and need to check out the new colors for 2012 Special Olympics scarves. If I get motivated I should be able to do a few along with all the other projects already on the needles.

Blessings and happy Saturday.


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi all,
Just joining in while I guess some of you are done. It is nearly 7 AM here in SC and I am up putting the last minute items out for a garage sale. No, none of my stash is in the sale. I am hoping to be too busy to knit, but if not I will be working on something. It is hot here already and we have had some severe storms. I am hoping the predicted storm will wait until later in the day to arrive. I am having coffee this AM as I need the energy. Wish me luck.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

jacksknits said:


> Its 11am here in UK,
> I am having a cup of tea with a donut and knitting a teapot cosy
> Jacky


Love it. So creative.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

It's 7 am in western NY. I just finished my 1/2 pot of coffee and breakfast while catching up on yesterday's and today's forum. Soon I will be off to my son's to help him with some surprise landscaping for my DIL's birthday. There is a slow moving storm on the way that will bring 4-5 days of chilly rain and drizzle. Plenty of time to work on 1 - Pink Ribbon Illusion Scarf (my next something new to try); 2 - 19th Century Baby Blanket (my mindless project to use up inherited yarn); 3 - Cathedral Rose Window Afghan (keeps my knees warm while watching TV, the large heptagons are my current take along project).


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I joined in about 5:30 this morning (Saturday May 14th). I have been off the internet since Tuesday when we started our travels from Georgia to Illinois (USA). After spending 4 days on the road I was only able to get the back, front, and 1 sleeve of a sweater completed. Had to share in the driving otherwise I would have had it done. Trying to catch up on 4 days of email and Paradise. 
To the comments on tea. I had a Great Grams who loved her tea black and strong. When I would visit her she would boil a pot of water and put in her teapot. She would put in 4 tea bags even through her teapot only held 2 cups of water. She'd give me 2 lady fingers and never allowed any sugar or milk be added. When my sis would ask for the sugar and milk Grams would say we drink tea in this house, not dish water. I order my tea from Republic of Tea. I love red and black teas. Today I'm drinking a red tea flavored with cinnamon, cloves, and orange rinds.


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

Good Mornin, SUNSHINE! I'm sick of the thunderstorms we have been having here in Illinois  Looking fwd to TUESDAY when the SUN should shine ALL day! I'm workin on a Baroque scarf with Deborah Norville "Everyday" varigated blue, brown,gray & black. So E-Z!!!! Pattern is 24 stitches....wonder IF I could make an afgan? Or would I loose the wave???? Any Ideas?


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

past said:


> I joined in about 5:30 this morning (Saturday May 14th). I have been off the internet since Tuesday when we started our travels from Georgia to Illinois (USA). After spending 4 days on the road I was only able to get the back, front, and 1 sleeve of a sweater completed. Had to share in the driving otherwise I would have had it done. Trying to catch up on 4 days of email and Paradise.
> To the comments on tea. I had a Great Grams who loved her tea black and strong. When I would visit her she would boil a pot of water and put in her teapot. She would put in 4 tea bags even through her teapot only held 2 cups of water. She'd give me 2 lady fingers and never allowed any sugar or milk be added. When my sis would ask for the sugar and milk Grams would say we drink tea in this house, not dish water. I order my tea from Republic of Tea. I love red and black teas. Today I'm drinking a red tea flavored with cinnamon, cloves, and orange rinds.


Have you tried knitting both sleeves at the same time? They turn out identical that way.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Good morning all, from New Hampshire. Time for a snuggle with the cats, and adding on a few more rows to the baby cocoon I'm working on. Have a great, relaxing weekend!


----------



## HennyPenny (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello fellow tea partiers.... its evening here in the south west of australia and i'm knitting a tea cosie. teaching myself and having loads of fun.thanks to this forum and youtube. its a cool night and my cup of earl grey tea is so warm and yummy. keep knitting or crocheting and thankyou for inviting me to this party.


----------



## Edwin1959 (Feb 6, 2011)

Good Morning Everybody,
I drinking coffee at 7:30am in Cleveland, Ohio. Love all the entries here and looking forward for more. I'm doing freestyle crocheting now. I'm doing a baby blanket from ribbed miltered square dishcloth patttern. Its going to be one big 30' square. I should be finihing it this weekend. We are going out to eat breakfast,because partner does not cook on weekends. I don't cook and matter of fact not to touch kitchen appliances. I had a bad experience with the mircowave. Not my fault!! Well I got go my stomach is telling me to feed me...

Huggs,
Edwin


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Wish I could join you all today! We have our plant sale at my church (yesterday and today). I was at the church all day yesterday. I am getting ready to go back now to set up the sale for today. Then I have yo go to work. After work I will stop back at the church and help clean up the sale. I have managed to get some knitting in last night and will probably get some in at work.

Yesterday I received a big box of fabric from a knitting buddy in New Jersey for our "Dress a Girl Around the Work" project. Then when I was at the church yesterday we got a call from a retired memebr of the church who can no longer sew. She also has fabric to donate. So I buzzed over and picked up 6 more boxes of fabric! She said she will have more (she has been moved to assisted care and now just has 1 room and a big bathroom). People have been so generous with their fabric for Dress a Girl. We start sewing this Thursday next. I can't wait to get started. I will post pictures when we are underway!

We, have a great day everyone. Wish I could join you. I may be able to pop in later at work and see how you are all doing! It's not a very good day for the plant sale - windy & cold!


----------



## pharoette (Jan 22, 2011)

Good Morning, Dave what a great idea. it's 7:43 am in Virginia, cloudy and rainy. The forecast calls for rain the whole week. Kinda of remind me of London days. Will start on my two cups of tea, followed by coffee then get ready to go to Baltimore to babysit my 5 months old grandson. I just finished a blanket for him in "purple" the Ravens color, am working on a scarf for my oldest granddaughter who lives in Los Altos CA. I have started working on the USA blanket and hope to finish it by July to give it to my older son for his birthday. It is really challenging.

Have a great day everyone.
Mona


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

bonster said:


> Wish I could join you all today! We have our plant sale at my church (yesterday and today). I was at the church all day yesterday. I am getting ready to go back now to set up the sale for today. Then I have yo go to work. After work I will stop back at the church and help clean up the sale. I have managed to get some knitting in last night and will probably get some in at work.
> 
> Yesterday I received a big box of fabric from a knitting buddy in New Jersey for our "Dress a Girl Around the Work" project. Then when I was at the church yesterday we got a call from a retired memebr of the church who can no longer sew. She also has fabric to donate. So I buzzed over and picked up 6 more boxes of fabric! She said she will have more (she has been moved to assisted care and now just has 1 room and a big bathroom). People have been so generous with their fabric for Dress a Girl. We start sewing this Thursday next. I can't wait to get started. I will post pictures when we are underway!
> 
> We, have a great day everyone. Wish I could join you. I may be able to pop in later at work and see how you are all doing! It's not a very good day for the plant sale - windy & cold!


Please tell me/us more about your 'Dress a Girl' project. It might be something my church gals could undertake. Is it local or is there a web site?

Blessings.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

settleg said:


> Oh yes! I almost forgot to report that yesterday I went to the onocologist and I am free from appointments for an entire year! Woo hoo!


Congratulations! That is wonderful news!


----------



## pharoette (Jan 22, 2011)

grandmatimestwo,

Great News. Congratulations wish you all the best


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

Here in Florida going to be 90 degrees today!! Will stay in after my gardening and knit doll clothes am thinking of making my grandaughter a sweater for Christmas always having new ideas... print up patterns galour from emails.... will have a nice cuppa tea I still make it in a tea pot dosnot taste right any other way.... Will be thinking of you all while knitting away ... Is'nt this the greatest site.....


----------



## mackiecape (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh, No! It seems I missed the party. It is now Saturday morning and I have already been out for a nice long walk. The Cape is shrouded in fog so after I finish my coffee I shall grab my gear and head out to paint the foggy landscape. After I have put in about three hours I shall come home and gratefully pick up my knitting. I have two projects going...sweaters for each of my 5 grand daughters and the Grace Coolidge Counterpane. I am on sweater #4 but just started the counterpane. I shall post all when complete. I hope everyone has a peaceful day.


----------



## pharoette (Jan 22, 2011)

Good morning Charlotte, I just finished a "potato chip" scarf for my second granddaughter, it was fun. How is yours different? Sounds really interesting.


----------



## clclancy (Mar 13, 2011)

Good morning from Austin Texas. I'm here to pick up my daughter from college, to go home (Clovis, NM) for the summer. I'm in her dorm bed now, of course awake before any college students. I'm waiting to make some coffee while checking the forum. The project that I have with me is a baby cocoon for a shower on Saturday, but I'm going to Hill Country Weavers today to just buy yarn! Have a great Saturday !


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

Good Morning everyone. It is 8:30am on Sat morning. Just got up and having my coffee and waiting for my husb to make breakfast. He asked me about an hour ago if I wanted bacon and eggs for breakfast. No bacon in the house, so I guess it will be just eggs and toast. Dave, how many hours ahead of us are you. I live north of Dayton, Ohio Eastern standard time. I am working on my last sock and can't wait to get it finished to start on American Girl doll clothes for my granddaughter. I also love tea but prefer hot tea in the evening and iced tea during the day in the summer. I do have to have my coffee in the morning though.
See ya all later. Conni


----------



## smoke (Mar 23, 2011)

hi i am in canada so of course i would have had coffe love the idea of a tea kniting party hope get into the next one.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

It's 8:30 a.m. here and I'm on my second coffee here in Bobcaygeon ( derived from the First Nations word Bobcajewonunk meaning "narrow place between two rocks where the water rushes through) , Ontario. I'm not much of a tea drinker. It is raining, and I have another pair of socks on the go. A good day for knitting and chatting.


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Evening/Morning/Afternoon
> 
> It's teatime on the West Coast of America, time for coffee and a biscuit in New Zealand, a nice leisurely breakfast in Australia, a mug of Ribena in the UK and time to knit and chat the whole world over.
> 
> ...


Good Morning, Dave and Friends! It is 8:41 on the East Coast in the States, just wanted to pop in and say Hello before going off to work!

Terri


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

hi its saturday morning and my coffee is great. i am knitting a beach cover-up with butchers string and the thing is so much fun. i go from stock. st to holely fans etc. so happy that spring has finally sprung. it amazes me that the simple things, knitting sunshine retirement, can make us so happy. love the site bonnie


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

I think this is a great idea to have a tea party. Have been enjoying reading all of the post.
Good job Dave getting us all together all of the world. Hope it grows and grows. Going to go to my 5 yr old grandson baseball game in a while and then go purchase some flowers to plant. It is finally getting warm here in Ohio. We started off with a very slow beginning to spring.
Connie


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Good Morning from Michigan. Sitting here with my 2nd cup of coffee and reading my forum for the day. I have a vet appt for my princess (dog) in a bit and clean house when I get back. My son and his girlfriend are taking me out to dinner tonight for a Late Mothers Day gift. I work a 16 hr. shift on Sundays and miss out on those holidays that land on Sundays. I have Friday and Saturdays off.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

bonster hi: please send me any info about your project "dress a girl" i have made my girls anything from nightgowns to prom dresses and my husband sport coats.
i love to sew but the girls are now to old to bother with. they only like work clothes that the get at the outlet malls. i would like to be involved. bonnie


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

Settleg, I also went to my oncologist yesterday and do not have to go back for a year. It has been 10 yrs since I went through Breast cancer.
Congratulations for you being cancer free also.,.
Connie


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

So much for avoiding the coffee earlier- it is now nearly 10.30 pm Saturday night and I have given up trying to sleep. My husband goes to bed early, I refuse to go before 9 but try to join him most nights-its a great time for talking. Often I sleep then but it doesn't mean I wake up any earlier so it is just a waste of time! Probably got a few hours now to get things that I need to do on the computer done. and some knitting of course. And maybe I could make myself a coffee! If I'm awake I may as well as have a nice coffee. And about the time I decide to go to bed he will probably be waking up.


----------



## pharoette (Jan 22, 2011)

Conie,
Congratulations on the good news. Hope you continue hearing the same for many years to come.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm so glad that you are doing this two days. I had to miss yesterday. I've got my hot cup of coffee and I'm trying to decide whether to finish my knitted floppy dog or start a new sock monkey. It's really nice to just sit here; watching the grass turn green. Thanks for your company...


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Got up at 5 AM here in No Calif., not by choice, never could sleep in. Sitting with my only Coffee of the day and decided to check on Paradise. Been doing Spring Cleaning getting ready for a visit from my sister, so haven't been knitting. Just a little Crochet as I always keep some going to fill in while thinking over what I want to knit next. Just this past night I had a long involved dream about knitting Socks. Hmmmm maybe a message there.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

conie said:


> Settleg, I also went to my oncologist yesterday and do not have to go back for a year. It has been 10 yrs since I went through Breast cancer.
> Congratulations for you being cancer free also.,.
> Connie


Congratulations to both of you, my daughter is fighting Cancer right now. Prayers and Blessings.


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

Charlotte, Prayers are going your way for your daughter.
Hope she gets good reports also.


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

Charlotte, Prayers are going your way for your daughter.
Hope she gets good reports also.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jennyb1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> It is now 7.00pm on the 14th May. I did check last night before going to bed to see if the Tea Party had started. I could not find it and now I can't even remember how I found it tonight. (Really bad memory  )
> 
> ...


Hi Jenny,

As soon as I opened the thread, I posted an entry in last week's Tea Party thread so if you had it on your watchlist, the system should email you.

For as long as people want me to, I will open a new thread every Friday at 11:00p.m. British Summer Time which is 5 hours ahead of EST and 8 hours ahead of LA

After that time, the topic should be listed as active in the tab at the top of the page. Or you can click on my name on any post and that will take to the topics I've started.

Judging by last week, everyone wants it to over-run a bit. I'm not making any rules, other than that I perceived a need for a designated meeting point for people to say "Hello" and pass the time of day. Tea itself, seems to be a popular topic this week, I have a South Indian black tea flavoured with wild cherry, very nice!

Dave


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

Good Morning all,

I'm on my second cup of "Ocha".It is raining and dreary here on the bayou. Herons are out stalking the bass babies and so are some diehard fisherman.

I'm working on a color work tam. I usually knit continental but I'm clumsily knitting one of the colors English style. I have two colors in my left hand and one in my right. I hope I don't end up with a tangled mess.

I'm anxious to start my Estonian shawl too. I made one but my sister absolutely had to have it so I gave it to her. I certainly could use one today......so chilly!

Thanks for the tea party Dave. Lovely to chat .


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jacksknits said:


> Its 11am here in UK,
> I am having a cup of tea with a donut and knitting a teapot cosy
> Jacky


Love the tea cosy, doughnuts go really well with a cuppa in the afternon.

Dave


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

joannem602 said:


> past said:
> 
> 
> > I joined in about 5:30 this morning (Saturday May 14th). I have been off the internet since Tuesday when we started our travels from Georgia to Illinois (USA). After spending 4 days on the road I was only able to get the back, front, and 1 sleeve of a sweater completed. Had to share in the driving otherwise I would have had it done. Trying to catch up on 4 days of email and Paradise.
> ...


What a great idea, the last sweater I did for myself I had all finished except for half of one sleeve, for some reason I put it aside and when I went back to finish it I couldn't get the same tension.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Dave, not all foreigners are wimps who drink their tea with lemon but then again my grandparents were from Wales so between my mother and aunts I learned "the proper" way to drink your tea. Then on another note, having been raised in the southern part of the USA I do have a taste for iced sweet tea with lemon. Guess I have the best of both worlds so to speak. Also learned to make what my mother's family called Welch cookies; a shortbread type of cookie cooked on a griddle; filled with currents. Goodness, I haven't made or eaten them in years. Maybe I'll dig up the recipe and make some tomorrow in time for tea.
> ...


Speaking of recipes, Dave, would you share the coffee and walnut cake recipe you mentioned last week? I know I'd love it!


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Got up about 6:30am here in Dallas, Texas and picked up my knitting, working on a baby blanket (Fluidity pattern that was shared by another member, Sewbizgirl, and I love it) It's going really well. I'm having my second cup of coffee and just logged on and realized the "tea party" was going on. 

Woo Hoo to all those who have fought the fight and are cancer free

Prayers and Blessings to Charlotte's daughter and all those still in the fight!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

If I have done my maths correctly for us in Australia it is 8.00 Saturday morning EST, and thus 7.30 for me- not often I'm online then. And very early for those in the West about 6am.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, only someone who has been through the cancer treatments can truly understand the sense of victory that comes with success. So many people prayed for me that I was healed of everything I had been struggling with, health-wise, all my life.

Personally, I don't believe in remission. Cure is much easier to spell.

Congratulations. Carolyn


----------



## Anna Banana (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi from Siler City, NC. This is my first tea party entry. I am knitting a Vogue shawl for myself. I am finishing the band with cast off and bobbles at the points. I made a mistake at the beginning of the band. I added a stitch which made a very visible hole @*&!! I am trying to figure out whether I can ease in the extra yarn on each row or rip it out. I just finished a cup of moca coffee.

Catch you later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome! It makes you feel so ALIVE and HEALTHY!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

yes, darowil, when i opened up today it was only folks from down under that were on and it was dinner time there. Hahaha. it was about 5 a.m. here and wondered if i was the only in america that was up and knitting. i see that i had lots of company.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Charlotte80 I will keep your daughter in my prayers.


Charlotte80 said:


> conie said:
> 
> 
> > Settleg, I also went to my oncologist yesterday and do not have to go back for a year. It has been 10 yrs since I went through Breast cancer.
> ...


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

conie said:


> Charlotte, Prayers are going your way for your daughter.
> Hope she gets good reports also.


Thank you


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Greetings to all! Reading all of the posts truly shows just how connected this world can be. I am learning new expressions (coppa) and even some history and culture. How about our own renaissance man Fireball Dave. (sounds of crowds cheering) Yesterday I needed a break and went to a nearby casino. Didn't lose much because I play the penny slots. At one point I wished I had my knitting because there was a significant win and I could have used the time to knit a row or two. Am working on a toy monkey and a baby blanket for Linus Project. Send some rain this way - over 100 days without precipitation.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm finally up and lingering over a cuppa coffee; nothing special. I have about 16 rows to go on my cardigan until I'm at "the spot" our instructor said to be at by today's lesson. Lesson is in about 45 min. I'll just go in early to the LYS and sit and knit to get it up to that point. Will check in with everyone later. Will also look for my family's Welch cookie recipe for those that might like it.


----------



## Anna Banana (Mar 4, 2011)

settleg said:


> I'm finally up and lingering over a cuppa coffee; nothing special. I have about 16 rows to go on my cardigan until I'm at "the spot" our instructor said to be at by today's lesson. Lesson is in about 45 min. I'll just go in early to the LYS and sit and knit to get it up to that point. Will check in with everyone later. Will also look for my family's Welch cookie recipe for those that might like it.


Yes, send me your Welch cookie recipe. Sounds interesting.
[email protected]

Anna


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good morning! It's nearly 8 a.m. here now, and I see everyone is hard at work. I started on a shawl last night and will work a bit more on that today, and right now I have my coffee and had a lot to catch up on with this thread since last night! Congratulations to those who are C-free and blessings to those who fight it...congratulations on designs, finished projects, and progress on others! I really enjoy seeing how everyone comes together from all over the world here, and I'm looking forward to a productive day.

I mentioned on another thread a while back that this forum helps motivate me tremendously, and I am really quite glad to be here. Have a terrific day everyone!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Whenever I was in London, we had misty fog each morning, and I wore my wig. About noon, I hung my wig on a doorknob and enjoyed the sunshine.

This may be a sacrilege to you, but here in Illinois, we make Sun Tea. We fill a bottle with water, stick some tea bags in it, and set it out in the sunshine. If we forget to bring it back in, it gets stronger. May I still come to the tea party with real tea-drinkers? Carolyn


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Whenever I was in London, we had misty fog each morning, and I wore my wig. About noon, I hung my wig on a doorknob and enjoyed the sunshine.
> 
> This may be a sacrilege to you, but here in Illinois, we make Sun Tea. We fill a bottle with water, stick some tea bags in it, and set it out in the sunshine. If we forget to bring it back in, it gets stronger. May I still come to the tea party with real tea-drinkers? Carolyn


I'd say tea is tea. I've recently started using Paula Dean's recipe for sweet tea because my husband likes it (and I do, too). In fact, Mickey Ds sells it. It's very refreshing after you've been working in the yard and the weather is hot. I don't think Dave would approve of your version or mine, though. Maybe between us we can convert him from hot to cold tea.


----------



## CRdogmom (Apr 22, 2011)

Joining all of you with a cup of coffee this morning in Costa Rica. We survived another earthquake (6.0) yesterday late in the afternoon. My home is three stories high and the top floor was shaking and moving. So SCARY!!!


----------



## Nana Carol (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning from Indiana. I'm having breakfast and drinking milk, but I would prefer tea. I like almost any kind of tea, but the milk needed to be used before it is outdated. My computer and yarn stash are in the same room, so I am surrounded by lovely fibers. I have several projects in the works, but my favorite is a beautiful dark teal ruffled scarf. It has been taking me forever, but I only work on that one while riding in the car.


----------



## Claudia12347 (Mar 18, 2011)

Saturday morning here in Hamburg, NY (near Buffalo). Two grandsons had a sleepover so we were up earlier than I would have liked! Last evening I finished a beautiful, pale green bamboo scarf for my wonderful granddaughter, Jennie, who today graduates from college with a degree in English Literature! And believe it or not I am also working on mittens and hats - even though it was 85* yesterday!!! Have a great day everyone!!!!!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

CRdogmom said:


> Joining all of you with a cup of coffee this morning in Costa Rica. We survived another earthquake (6.0) yesterday late in the afternoon. My home is three stories high and the top floor was shaking and moving. So SCARY!!!


Whew! So glad you're OK. That would scare me to death. I love your avatar. Costa Rice has beautiful scenery as we discovered when we took a shore excursion from a cruise. We visited a plantation and had lunch there. Wish I could remember the details of where we were. Everything was so lush and pretty and there was a beautiful lake in the valley below us.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

CRdogmom said:


> Joining all of you with a cup of coffee this morning in Costa Rica. We survived another earthquake (6.0) yesterday late in the afternoon. My home is three stories high and the top floor was shaking and moving. So SCARY!!!


I'm still hanging around; checking out what everyone else is doing. CRdogmom, so sorry to hear about the earthquake! I went through that once in Washington State and it was the wildest thing I had ever been through.

I'm working on my third cup of coffee but I really should be moving soon. We are having a cook out at church tomorrow and I have to shuffle off to pick up some hamburger and hotdogs... Have a good one!


----------



## knitandshoot (Mar 21, 2011)

10.30 am saturday, not done much this week, carpal tunnel surgery Mon am. Rearend car accident Thurs. Back in spasms, but no broken bones, thank goodness!!


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

knitandshoot said:


> 10.30 am saturday, not done much this week, carpal tunnel surgery Mon am. Rearend car accident Thurs. Back in spasms, but no broken bones, thank goodness!!


Wow - what a week!?! Sounds like you need this "tea party" more than anyone - sit back and enjoy a cup - you deserve it. Your in my prayers


----------



## Nana Carol (Apr 4, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> conie said:
> 
> 
> > Settleg, I also went to my oncologist yesterday and do not have to go back for a year. It has been 10 yrs since I went through Breast cancer.
> ...


Charlotte, I will be praying for your daughter, also. I am a cancer survivor of 18 years. The doctors said I would not live six months. They evidently didn't know the power of prayer and God's healing. When I was five years out my new doctor said it had to be a miracle from God, because even a three year survival rate for ovarian sarcoma was medically unheard of. HE answers prayer!


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

Saturday morning here in EDT. I got my order from Herrschner's yesterday--9 balls of sugar and cream, different color each including some Christmas colors so I can start planning presents. And got a yarn notebook started so I can keep track of what I make with what yarn and needles. 

Made a soap holder yesterday and love the way it came out--haven't knitted much lace before. Have read some people here say they hesitate to go beyond dishcloths into big projects. I feel just the opposite since I don't really like lacy clothes, but for these kinds of small projects it's lovely, so going small is new to me.

Having a decaf cuppacoffee and reading everyone's tea party updates. Good weekend, y'all. Martha


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Nana Carol said:


> Charlotte80 said:
> 
> 
> > conie said:
> ...


Our God is an Awesome God!


----------



## knitandshoot (Mar 21, 2011)

I am about to have a cuppa, just relaxing today! Thanks for reply!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> Good morning everyone, I am here with my cup of coffee, working on my little animals. I have my puppy finished now working on my little piggie, waiting for some yarn to finish up my lion.
> 
> good to here from everyone.


I love it. Please try to post photos when you have them done. How big will they all be?


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

settleg said:


> I'm finally up and lingering over a cuppa coffee; nothing special. I have about 16 rows to go on my cardigan until I'm at "the spot" our instructor said to be at by today's lesson. Lesson is in about 45 min. I'll just go in early to the LYS and sit and knit to get it up to that point. Will check in with everyone later. Will also look for my family's Welch cookie recipe for those that might like it.


Please add me to your list for the cookies. I have quite a little library of recipes but always have room for cookies and ice cream.


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Dave, you are full of great information on a number of things, according to what you post on this forum. Sometimes I think that you might have been someking of a professor before you retired. Now I know who to go to for any info I might need. FireballDave did it again. What else can I say.


Cheers, and have a lovely day
ps. Have a real good cuppa for me
Angela


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi everyone - I didn't make it yesterday. We went up to San Antionio (that's in TX) for a couple of days. I discovered 2 great yarn shops. Got some patterns and now I'm busy swatching away so I can begin yet another new sweater.

Nothing to drink yet - too early for a frappe so that will come later. Do have laundry going and my swatching at the ready though.

I'm still pretty new here, so this is my first tea party!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

settleg said:


> Will look for the recipe Saturday and pm you if/when I find it.
> 
> 
> askem1728 said:
> ...


thank you oh so very y much. i love shortbread cookies and my sister is always looking for a new recipe to share with the girls at work.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

settleg said:


> Oh yes! I almost forgot to report that yesterday I went to the onocologist and I am free from appointments for an entire year! Woo hoo!


thats great YEA!


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

That is wonderful news. I'll raise my cuppa coffee for that one.


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

Annie All in all you are probably doing your kids and yourself a favor by tying up the computer and keeping them off of facebook. My family, also, rolls their eyes as I am on the knitting paradise site and downloading patterns and chatting. I tell them that I am trying to keep them out of trouble.!! It doesn't go over well, but it's what is. My sons are named Malachy and Eamonn. Have fun and hold your ground.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Morning is almost over here in Swansea MA USA.... Beautiful day, sunny, blue sky. Everything is vet green, have had a bit of rain. Had to cut the grass 2times this week. Have been out for a walk at local track, and stopped at Mc Ds and had oatmeal and coffee. Back home to check TV progarm (follow stocks) and a bit of housework/yard work. Just had to check in and see what everyone is up to. Anyone doing the KAL next week?\
Chags (Judy)


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Trust Me, Try Me,Prove Me..... And an unmeasured Blessing I will pour out on thee.And indeed he did 18 years man what a testimony.Blessings to everyone.


P.S. I will finish my hat pincushion this weekend.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

jacksknits said:


> Its 11am here in UK,
> I am having a cup of tea with a donut and knitting a teapot cosy
> Jacky


 I love the donuts and teapot cosy. I hope I am not being rude when I ask for the source? This is something all of my sisters would fight over.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Good morning Dave, (and all), am so glad to hear from you all. I just got back from running my dogs and picking up my 11 yr. old granddaughter. Have a cup of coffee and working on another sweater. Thank you Dave for your egg cozies, I try to make each one you so kindly provide pattern for. It is now a wonderful day, thank you Dave!! See young man how much you mean to so many of us? Love you all!!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

jacksknits said:


> Its 11am here in UK,
> I am having a cup of tea with a donut and knitting a teapot cosy
> Jacky


so sweet i love it


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

It's now 11:39 a.m. Saturday, May 14th and this is the 1st Saturday that we don't have a softball game to go to!!! I have shoved the last teenager out the door, the last elementary child outside to play, MUST clean kitchen but logged on to see what everyone was doing. I am drinking my last cup of coffee, and working on my "Scarves for Special Olympics" scarf.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Evening/Morning/Afternoon
> 
> It's teatime on the West Coast of America, time for coffee and a biscuit in New Zealand, a nice leisurely breakfast in Australia, a mug of Ribena in the UK and time to knit and chat the whole world over.
> 
> ...


Kudos Dave! I love this forum!!!


----------



## silverlady41 (Apr 20, 2011)

Goodmorning everyone. I am not sure if this is the correct way to enter the tea party...my first time on site. I did follow the great instructions and uploaded pictures of some of my work. I've already had my coffee for the day and have been working on lace which I will apply to my t-shirts to dress them up.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nana Carol said:


> Charlotte80 said:
> 
> 
> > conie said:
> ...


Praise Him, yes He does answer prayers, Thanks for the prayers from all of you.


----------



## silverlady41 (Apr 20, 2011)

silverlady41 said:


> Goodmorning everyone. I am not sure if this is the correct way to enter the tea party...my first time on site. I did follow the great instructions and uploaded pictures of some of my work. I've already had my coffee for the day and have been working on lace which I will apply to my t-shirts to dress them up.


I did it!!!!


----------



## jacksknits (Mar 29, 2011)

I made it myself 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/38850666/hand-knitted-donut-tea-cosy


----------



## silverlady41 (Apr 20, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> Nana Carol said:
> 
> 
> > Charlotte80 said:
> ...


He hears us thru our Lord Jesus Christ and I know He loves to humble the doctors, showing He above all has healing powers. Praise Him!


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for that fitzie as you say probably keeping them out of trouble and I enjoy this forum so much am going to keep on going whether they like it or not I think underneath it all they are pleased I have friends like myself who like needle crafts you enjoy too

Anne


----------



## jacksknits (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks,I made it myself 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/38850666/hand-knitted-donut-tea-cosy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jacksknits said:


> Thanks,I made it myself
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/38850666/hand-knitted-donut-tea-cosy


Very clever!


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Just finished the fifth of six shawls I am making for ladies I will be on a cruise with in the fall. Having a little trouble with the sixth one, the pattern and the yarn to not want to co-operate. I believe I will select a pattern with fewer deletes and increases and see if that helps. My first time working with Homespun from Lion Brand. It is so soft, but the crinkles make it hard to work with.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

My birthday yesterday ( yes, Friday 13th! ) so just took the day off, visited the library and came home with some lovely books. Haven't been knitting for some days - cats sit on my lap, and my knitting is midnight blue boucle which draws hairs from a mile radius. I'm hoping to open a shop on Etsy too, so would be glad to hear about it from others. What I'm knitting is a very large waistcoat from Cheryl Oberle's Folk Vests. Anybody have any experience of her patterns? 
Mine's Earl Grey tea, (and anything chocolate ssh ) Helen


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday SilverCharms
Mine is a week from Sunday..on the 22 of May..Think I may just start celebrating the Anniversaries of my 21st birthday...what ya think? lol
WTG all you gals and guys that are cancer survivors..
Hugs all,



silvercharms said:


> My birthday yesterday ( yes, Friday 13th! ) so just took the day off, visited the library and came home with some lovely books. Haven't been knitting for some days - cats sit on my lap, and my knitting is midnight blue boucle which draws hairs from a mile radius. I'm hoping to open a shop on Etsy too, so would be glad to hear about it from others. What I'm knitting is a very large waistcoat from Cheryl Oberle's Folk Vests. Anybody have any experience of her patterns?
> Mine's Earl Grey tea, (and anything chocolate ssh ) Helen


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

CamillaNelson said:


> Happy Birthday SilverCharms
> Mine is a week from Sunday..on the 22 of May..Think I may just start celebrating the Anniversaries of my 21st birthday...what ya think? lol
> WTG all you gals and guys that are cancer survivors..
> Hugs all,
> ...


I'm in a holding pattern at 39 myself--just had my birthday last weekend!


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

Just side comment: Take heart, dear one... I suffered terribly for years with extreme back pain. Injections required more than one treatment, and the results were amazing! I wish the same for you!


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

Silver Charms...I am on etsy... love it. Working with Pay Pal is great, also. Take the time to learn how everything works on the business end. It's a lot of work, but great fun, and I'm happy with my little shop! www.VictoriaCrochet.etsy.com


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Ompuff
Dress A Girl Around the World is a Christian non-denominational project. They have a great website. It's a long story but the short of it is making sure every girl has a dress to wear. It was started by a woman who was teaching the women of Uganda to sew. There is a very simple pattern to make dresses out of pillowcases. We are going to make our out of fabric. I think to date there have been over 23,000 dresses made for girls in 34 countries. The finished dresses are sent to the various countries by missionaries. The dress pattern is simple - we will use 1 piece of fabric (like a pillowcase), cut and bind the armholes, make a casing on the top front & back, run ribbon through the casing (tack it in the middle front & back so that it won't pull out) and the ends of the ribbon become the shoulder straps. Some people use elastic in the casing and then make the binding and shoulder straps all in one. We will add pockets (who doesn't love pockets!). We can add trim or a flounce or anything fun! Check out the website.

Our first sewing night will be this Thur. and I can't wait. I can not believe the donations that I have received and I haven't even asked for donations from my own church yet. I have gotten a number of donations from the knitting site. I have even connected with a local woman (about 8-10 miles from me) who not only wants to donated but wants to come and help sew and bring a sewing machine! I REALLY feel God is behind all this!

I am a member of the Evangelical Covenant Church. Our Women Ministries is very involved in the human trafficking issue. The evil people who are involved in human trafficking prey on run-aways and girls who look like they don't belong and are uncared for. The dresses will show the evil ones that the girls would be missed so they are less likely to take the girls. It's hard to believe that they take girls as young as 4 to be sex slaves! We have our Women Ministries Fall Fellowship in Lake Geneva, WI the end of September and we will take our finished dresses at that time. I set a goal of 200 dresses from my church. I had originally set a goal of 75 but I have received so many donations I set a goal of 200. I left room on our "thermometer (each sticker is a dress made) for 300! I can't believe how this project is blooming!

If your church or friends or whomever are interested we can find your state rep. Where do you live? If you are interested there is an address on the website or you can get them to me and I will take them to the Fall Fellowship in September.

I have to write down all that has happened for me in this project. If it were a book no one would believe it - how everything is falling into place. God is really amazing!

Let me know if you need to know anything else!


ompuff said:


> bonster said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I could join you all today! We have our plant sale at my church (yesterday and today). I was at the church all day yesterday. I am getting ready to go back now to set up the sale for today. Then I have yo go to work. After work I will stop back at the church and help clean up the sale. I have managed to get some knitting in last night and will probably get some in at work.
> ...


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

My anniversary was on the 13th, 16 years, wow did it fly. Spent part of it watching my 7th grade son win 2 medals in a track meet, lots of fun, even if the meet was delayed for an hour due to thunder, lightning, and heavy rain. Finished some dishcloths yesterday with all the running around doing errands, my husband drives and I knit, finished one before the track meet, made the second one at the track meet and started on a third. I did have tea this morning, peach, one of my favorites. I'm home alone at this point in time, the house is so peaceful and I'm getting caught up on my forum newsletters from the last couple of days.
Happy knitting to all.
Andrea


----------



## mamaski (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Dave, It's Sat. morning here in Oregon and I just finished reading ALL the replies to your tea party. It was wonderfully entertaining. Just reading where everyone lives is terrific. This forum is awesome. I just completed my first pair of socks this morning and am wearing
them. My husband is amazed that they fit so well. These are in DK yarn but the next pair (now that I know what I'm doing) will be in sock yarn for my husband. Thank you all for your encouragement to conquer the DP needles. It has opened up a whole new world of knitting. Dave, this idea of yours was wonderful - I have not been so entertained in quite awhile. It's pretty amazing to have this fantastic technology. I just wish this site had spell check. lol I'm not the best speller. Happy knitting and crocheting everyone.


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

silverlady41 said:


> silverlady41 said:
> 
> 
> > Goodmorning everyone. I am not sure if this is the correct way to enter the tea party...my first time on site. I did follow the great instructions and uploaded pictures of some of my work. I've already had my coffee for the day and have been working on lace which I will apply to my t-shirts to dress them up.
> ...


Welcome, Silver Lady! Glad you joined this site. It's a fun place!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Donna, I'll look out for you on Etsy!


----------



## Zacharysgrammy (Feb 21, 2011)

I truly love this site. Everyone is so interesting and helpful. I am saying hello from Oklahoma/USA. Sunshine, wind and cool temps. Have been working on an entrelac baby blanket. Love the look of it. This is the first time I've tried this pattern. Hope I can finish it!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Camilla, Good idea, anniversaries of the 21st. So that is my xxth anniversary - my actual year of birth is ancient history by now. Wouldn't be surprised if dinosaurs still roamed then. But in my heart I'm still - say 35!


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi All!
Almost done with a baby blanket for a granddaughter due in September! sure am enjoying this tea party! What fun! I am having coffee and a bagel in Rchester, New york Thanks Dave!
Jane


----------



## mamaski (Mar 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Alexia said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see it. After all that work you diserve another cuppa. Do you know that all the years I've been in American I hardly ever bought tea from here. My sister and brother always sent it to me from England. I like Yorkshire, Typhoo tea, Earl Grey, or the Harrods loose tea. But I stil think that the water in England makes it taste even better. There's nothing like a strong brew.
> ...


Absolutely - I had no idea making a cup of tea could be so involved. Love trivia--- and you get points for many things, especially your artisrty and creativity. You are the spark plug in this forum. Keep it up.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Angelcat said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the ads at the bottom of this page are all about tea?


Now that you mentioned it ... Another case of the internet spying on what we write about and where we go. I've gotten advertisements about things I've looked up (purses, yarn, etc.) but never about what is written in the messages. Orwell's 1984 has truly arrived.


----------



## silverlady41 (Apr 20, 2011)

Love it, silvercharms! Age is just a number anyway.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

jacksknits said:


> I made it myself
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/38850666/hand-knitted-donut-tea-cosy


That is adorable! No calories in those donuts.


----------



## silverlady41 (Apr 20, 2011)

jacksknits said:


> I made it myself
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/38850666/hand-knitted-donut-tea-cosy


You could eat the donuts....how real! I absolutely love the eggs and chicks. I bet you had a ball knitting them. God certainly did bless you with an imagination.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello from Canada

Just finished a Tea with my husband and son who are busy putting up a garden shed in our yard. Hubby really wants me to help but a crochetted baby dress is calling me to finish it and I also have to go to work today at 4 pm - Midnight.

Lovely idea this tea party. 
Have a great day all!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

bonster said:


> Ompuff
> Dress A Girl Around the World is a Christian non-denominational project. They have a great website. It's a long story but the short of it is making sure every girl has a dress to wear. It was started by a woman who was teaching the women of Uganda to sew. There is a very simple pattern to make dresses out of pillowcases. We are going to make our out of fabric. I think to date there have been over 23,000 dresses made for girls in 34 countries. The finished dresses are sent to the various countries by missionaries. The dress pattern is simple - we will use 1 piece of fabric (like a pillowcase), cut and bind the armholes, make a casing on the top front & back, run ribbon through the casing (tack it in the middle front & back so that it won't pull out) and the ends of the ribbon become the shoulder straps. Some people use elastic in the casing and then make the binding and shoulder straps all in one. We will add pockets (who doesn't love pockets!). We can add trim or a flounce or anything fun! Check out the website.
> 
> Our first sewing night will be this Thur. and I can't wait. I can not believe the donations that I have received and I haven't even asked for donations from my own church yet. I have gotten a number of donations from the knitting site. I have even connected with a local woman (about 8-10 miles from me) who not only wants to donated but wants to come and help sew and bring a sewing machine! I REALLY feel God is behind all this!
> ...


Thank you for the information. I wondered if it was the same as 'Little Dresses for Africa' which I/we have done. Presently we are knitting/crocheting hats, mittens, socks, and slippers which we send to a missionary in Mongolia. She dispenses them to her hospice patients and their families.
God bless your group for your efforts in His Name.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Angelcat said:


> Angelcat said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know whether to be worried or charmed by how quick the web is to pick up our interests and advertise at us. :roll:
> ...


Will be interesting to find out. Have you tried "World's Best Litter"? It is more expensive than say Arm & Hammer, but there seems to be less waste.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hi, hope I'm not intruding, I am new to the forum. I have enjoyed reading your posts. It's after 1 pm here in Virginia. Congratulations to all who are cancer free, I too am a survivor of 18 years. Keep those prayers coming for everyone.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great way to start the morning. Gave me a big smile. I have dibs on the one with sprinkles!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Well all, this talk of tea and all has me wanting to go up home and get some of the wonderful teas from my favorite store. I must see if they will allow me to purchase from here in Florida. Will mean shipping. I hope they will as I have never found this special blend anywhere else.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Dave, I always learn so much from you.....both knitting and good education. You are a walking encyclopedia in my book. An entertainer and just a swell Gent! I must agree wholeheartedly that the water here is putrid!! Also I have not liked tea here and now can see why! People have let go celebrating anything that is either time consuming or difficult. So to get into brewing tea, a really well planned or work on all day meal is rarely done. I am for bringing back the good ol'days and those ways of doing things. We have dairy friends who sell us their slaughtered cows and we take the fresh meat and prepare such wonderful roasts, etc., for all day cooking. The smell alone makes everyone ready for the meal in eager hunger. Now it's Banquet meals or frozen or to the fast food places. I enjoy making even my neighbors hungry and antisicpating the meal. The devil comes out, sorry.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm in a time warp. My daughter was at Trinity in San Antonio. EVERY trip to transport her involved a stop at Hill Country Weavers. I am SO jealous. Happy Hunting.


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

Just finished breakfast sitting with a cup of tea and a hat I am knitting for my daughter in law. Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Good afternoon Ladies and Gentlemen,
Guess what I am doing? I am watching Justin Beaver with my eight year old granddaughter. LOL Need another cup of coffee. I started a sweater for myself last night. Its a new pattern from Annie's Attic. Thank you Dave for starting this conversation.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

With all this talk about egg cozies I went searching on google for different ones. Here's *one* for a mere $145.00 (might have to do a copy and paste? I scaled down the link so it is smaller)

http://tinyurl.com/3p5jpbe


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats! I am on the six month plan. I will be as long as I am on my oral med (Arimidex for breast cancer). But I have been cancerf free since Jan. 23, 2008.


settleg said:


> Oh yes! I almost forgot to report that yesterday I went to the onocologist and I am free from appointments for an entire year! Woo hoo!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, told DH it was time to go to McDonalds for my caramel frappe and as we were in the drive though lane, we were hit by a young fella who wasn't watching and backed into our passenger side end. So had to wait for police, file reports, etc. The kid (who was in a not well kept up car) said to my husband "your car isn't even wrecked - I don't know why you're making such a big deal of this". Of course it's wrecked enough that it's going to have to go to the dealer to be fixed and repainted!

So I am now home with my frappe - an expensive frappe on someone's end. No one got hurt though so that's the main thing.

Now to begin blocking my lastest finish and putting together my Debbie Bliss project for the final finishing.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

knittersjoy, I LOVE that song!! Yes, our God is an awesome God.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Good Grief, Charlie Brown! Can't imagine why you didn't get much done this week. Are you even supposed to be using the computer? 

Get cozy, take advantage, let someone wait on you ahnd and foot and just dream aboutthe projects you are going to do soon. Take Care.

This is to te lady with the carpel tunnel operation.....


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I just joined! It is lunchtime here - will start working on a new pair of socks soon. I just bought some gorgeous yarn. I was looking for some yarn to make a chemo hat and couldn't resist!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, you Englishmen *are* serious about your tea. BTW, is calling an Englishman a "limey" considered an insult? Just wondering. So hard today to keep up on all the correct PCness



FireballDave said:


> Alexia said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see it. After all that work you diserve another cuppa. Do you know that all the years I've been in American I hardly ever bought tea from here. My sister and brother always sent it to me from England. I like Yorkshire, Typhoo tea, Earl Grey, or the Harrods loose tea. But I stil think that the water in England makes it taste even better. There's nothing like a strong brew.
> ...


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

HAHA! Toooooooo funny!


jacksknits said:


> Its 11am here in UK,
> I am having a cup of tea with a donut and knitting a teapot cosy
> Jacky


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Dress A Girl Around the World is a Christian non-denominational project. They have a great website. It's a long story but the short of it is making sure every girl has a dress to wear. It was started by a woman who was teaching the women of Uganda to sew. There is a very simple pattern to make dresses out of pillowcases. We are going to make our out of fabric. I think to date there have been over 23,000 dresses made for girls in 34 countries. The finished dresses are sent to the various countries by missionaries. The dress pattern is simple - we will use 1 piece of fabric (like a pillowcase), cut and bind the armholes, make a casing on the top front & back, run ribbon through the casing (tack it in the middle front & back so that it won't pull out) and the ends of the ribbon become the shoulder straps. Some people use elastic in the casing and then make the binding and shoulder straps all in one. We will add pockets (who doesn't love pockets!). We can add trim or a flounce or anything fun! Check out the website.
Our first sewing night will be this Thur. and I can't wait. I can not believe the donations that I have received and I haven't even asked for donations from my own church yet. I have gotten a number of donations from the knitting site. I have even connected with a local woman (about 8-10 miles from me) who not only wants to donated but wants to come and help sew and bring a sewing machine! I REALLY feel God is behind all this!
I am a member of the Evangelical Covenant Church. Our Women Ministries is very involved in the human trafficking issue. The evil people who are involved in human trafficking prey on run-aways and girls who look like they don't belong and are uncared for. The dresses will show the evil ones that the girls would be missed so they are less likely to take the girls. It's hard to believe that they take girls as young as 4 to be sex slaves! We have our Women Ministries Fall Fellowship in Lake Geneva, WI the end of September and we will take our finished dresses at that time. I set a goal of 200 dresses from my church. I had originally set a goal of 75 but I have received so many donations I set a goal of 200. I left room on our "thermometer (each sticker is a dress made) for 300! I can't believe how this project is blooming!
If your church or friends or whomever are interested we can find your state rep. Where do you live? If you are interested there is an address on the website or you can get them to me and I will take them to the Fall Fellowship in September.
I have to write down all that has happened for me in this project. If it were a book no one would believe it - how everything is falling into place. God is really amazing!
Let me know if you need to know anything else![


bonbarnie said:


> bonster hi: please send me any info about your project "dress a girl" i have made my girls anything from nightgowns to prom dresses and my husband sport coats.
> i love to sew but the girls are now to old to bother with. they only like work clothes that the get at the outlet malls. i would like to be involved. bonnie


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Checked out your site. Loved the licorice cozy, being addicted to the stuff - Now if were only a tea drinker.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Amen to that, Sister! I'm about 3 years 4 months cancer free!


carolyn tolo said:


> Hi, only someone who has been through the cancer treatments can truly understand the sense of victory that comes with success. So many people prayed for me that I was healed of everything I had been struggling with, health-wise, all my life.
> 
> Personally, I don't believe in remission. Cure is much easier to spell.
> 
> Congratulations. Carolyn


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I get things that pop up on my email account for Jon Bon Jovi (bonster). Too funny! Big Brother - kind of scarey!


BarbaraSD said:


> Angelcat said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else noticed that the ads at the bottom of this page are all about tea?
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Good afternoon Ladies and Gentlemen,
> Guess what I am doing? I am watching Justin Beaver with my eight year old granddaughter. LOL Need another cup of coffee. I started a sweater for myself last night. Its a new pattern from Annie's Attic. Thank you Dave for starting this conversation.
> Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


What won't is grandma's do..... You may need more than a cup of coffee.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> With all this talk about egg cozies I went searching on google for different ones. Here's *one* for a mere $145.00 (might have to do a copy and paste? I scaled down the link so it is smaller)
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/3p5jpbe


OUCH!!!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

larsan said:


> Well, told DH it was time to go to McDonalds for my caramel frappe and as we were in the drive though lane, we were hit by a young fella who wasn't watching and backed into our passenger side end. So had to wait for police, file reports, etc. The kid (who was in a not well kept up car) said to my husband "your car isn't even wrecked - I don't know why you're making such a big deal of this". Of course it's wrecked enough that it's going to have to go to the dealer to be fixed and repainted!
> 
> So I am now home with my frappe - an expensive frappe on someone's end. No one got hurt though so that's the main thing.
> 
> Now to begin blocking my lastest finish and putting together my Debbie Bliss project for the final finishing.


That reminds me of the time my mom and I were in a parking lot getting ready to leave and an older man backed into me. When he got out and came to inspect the my car he asked me "Was that dent there before I hit you?" .  We smile about that when we think about it from time to time.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Why do you goto Syria? Do you live there part-time? A fascinating life, in any event.


My husband's from Syria. We go there so he can see his many siblings and their multitude of progeny. Since the airfare is so high, we stay about three months each time, and since retirement, it adds up to nearly half the year each year.
For the first several years, we 'camped' in one bedroom of his youngest brother's two-bedroom house. That's the most uncomfortable time of my married life! I don't speak Arabic; no one there speaks English. I felt like a prisoner in jail! It was frowned upon if I went for a walk alone; I had to take a brat, preferably male, with me! Now that we finally have our own 'house', I feel freer, but am still isolated. Do you have any idea how many audiobooks fit on a single DVD? Dozens!! My son keeps me stocked up on them and I knit up a storm while there!
I've learned that it's worthwhile to listen to a book (or series of books) that I've also read. I love the Lord of the Rings books, have read the series a few times, but my understanding was much better after listening to them! Brains are marvels.

Update on my too-numerous UFOs/WIPs: there are 71. I don't _think_ I missed any. I opened each project bag and looked at and handled each one. Seventy-one! My mind is completely boggled at that figure.

Of course, were I to spend less time on the computer, there'd be more time to knit. It's impossible to spend less time on housework than I do now. I _need_ a 12-step program to focus on finishing, not acquiring more patterns, not beginning more projects, not acquiring more yarn/thread/needles/etc.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

good afternoon from NY, I'm still drinking my coffee...my drug of choice :shock: Had a busy week, my daughter & my 15 month old grandson came up from NC & my husband came home from Il. So I thought I was knitting a pair of slippers for my GSon, but they turned out to fit my daughter :lol: she loves them. :thumbup: made 3 dishcloths & created a cute crochet basket...still have to put sleeves on the sweater & finish up the 2 baby blankets.... My daughter announced they are having their 2nd baby, so it's a good thing I'm making both a boy & a girl blankets   :wink:


----------



## silverlady41 (Apr 20, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> With all this talk about egg cozies I went searching on google for different ones. Here's *one* for a mere $145.00 (might have to do a copy and paste? I scaled down the link so it is smaller)
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/3p5jpbe


just went there and got only an egg cup.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> ChocolatePom said:
> 
> 
> > I have missed the fun for the day. How sad. However, I will join on this in the morning. I sit with a Blackberry Brandy and was comtemplating getting up and going into the kitchen to create a chocolate pudding or perhaps lemon pudding. But, I just know that Mom will have fallen asleep before I get it finished and I would sit and eat the majority of it on my own. So bad...guess I will not make it now. Just enjoy the brandy and check out the product I am in the middle of testing. So, will get back to this site in the morning. Hope all have a good nights sleep.
> ...


I joined a cooking club and they offered me the opportunity to test new products. Since I can no longer cook professionally, I thought it was a fun idea. So, I am testing a culinary school for the homemaker. I think that I should have clarified my qualifications a bit better for them before they offered me something to test. If you are not accustomed to cooking or want to learn some of the pros tricks so that you will be better ...then it is a good program and way less expensive than any of the professional culinary schools out there. Some of their recipes are really good though and for the most part I already have had most of this training. I am on the last couple of days of the testing and am so bored with the tests. My own fault.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Oh, Dave,
> Thank you. I was just sitting here feeling sorry for myself. I went to the dr yesterday for my back. The drive was 3 hours and needless to say I am in more pain than usual. However, I did get good news; they are going to do the injections in my back before considering surgery. I finished my granddaughter's shrug. I am starting on a sweater for myself.
> Dave, not to get gushy or nothing but thank you for being here on this sit. You always put a smile on my face and in my heart.
> Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


Wanda,,

I hope the injections help your back as much as one just helped my knee, which I twisted badly in a fall. I was afraid of the shot, having had folks tell me they were painful, but it was a big nothing then a gradual onset of relief. I wish the same for you.

Thank you Dave for your always friendly and humorous input on this site.

I'm looking out into rain, good weather for sitting inside with a glass of refreshing lemonade and finishing sleeve two of my sweater. Then the dreaded assembly process, but after that a completed sweater and a chance to pick a new project. There's always something good on the horizon, just look ahead.

Ellie in Baltimore


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is Super! I love tea parties!
How does this work???????????

Wackycat
Sue 
I added an attachment but I don't know where it went!
OK-Great Idea! And I really need a tea party! So I got out my loose tea (white monkey) and brewed a cup, and after this I'm going to go knit my spa cloth, and once again tackle magic loop socks!!!!!!
Great thought!
Wackycat
Sue


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

last thing I crocheted was an angel,about 7 inches high and flat. I did it with size 10 crochet thread. It is suitable for sewing onto a pillow or a top, etc. Sorry...no pictures taken. Other than that, I finished up the patriotic dolls that I hope to get raffled off to raise money to help fight against cancer. (Dave, I believe I sent you the link for my different dolls earlier) All the hand work lately has had a bad effect on my right hand, so no more crochet or knitting for a week at least if not two. I've been pushing the button with all done the past couple months. Now I am going to spend time on the two short stories I have written doing revisions and hoping they will eventually become published. They are for the young in heart, as well as for young kids and young adults. One is titled HARD LUCK love story of a yellow dog, and the other is Wilber, a very smart mouse. SO will just read and enjoy all this from you out there. Thanks Dave for sharing your time to do this. Raising a cup of something good to drink to all of you. I'm sending a pic of the dolls below, since I don't have any knitting or crochet to do, and hope that is okay.

Vickey S.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I don't know. I just popped it to say hello. Everyone seems to be very busy and chatting with others. I love tea parties too. Do you knit or crochet? I knit and sew. I am trying to finish a shrug for one of the granddaughters. Maybe this is a young person's group.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Queenmawmaw: No one has mentioned the word surgery to me but I have had 4 rounds of injections in my back. They work, but not as long as hoped which is why I've had 4 rounds. The last 2 times I had injections, I was given a lidocaine patch to wear over the injection site and it did help. Ice helped a lot too. After the injections I go home and stick an ice pack inside my drawers and knit. Fortunately I don't have a long drive. If you do have a repeat, take an ice pack with you. I buy the reusable blue-filled icepacks that are thin and flexible. You'll probably need something to layer between the pack and your skin. I'm going to schedule a radiofrequency procedure that is supposed to last longer than injections. I presume that the problem I have doesn't require or wouldn't benefit from surgery which is good news for me as long as something helps. Hopefully, the injections will help you at least temporarily so you get a break from the pain.


----------



## silverlady41 (Apr 20, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I don't know. I just popped it to say hello. Everyone seems to be very busy and chatting with others. I love tea parties too. Do you knit or crochet? I knit and sew. I am trying to finish a shrug for one of the granddaughters. Maybe this is a young person's group.


Nope, I am far from young and I just started partcipating in the group today. Since it looks like rain, this is a good thing to be doing. In between chats I am making lace. Have fun.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

the dolls above are 'flip dolls'. The girl is 21 inches high and the boy 24 inches high. The girls share a skirt and when fllipped, it creates a new doll. The boy turns front to back to become a different doll.

Since in the states, Memorial day is the 30th then July 4th is Independance Day, I made the dolls patriotic. A local business club, hopefully will take my dolls and raffle them off to raise money for the American cancer Society, or perhaps St. Judd's hospital for children with cancer.

I hope you enjoy the pictures. I designed and made the dolls myself. They take 12 to 16 hours depending on the decorations, etc.

Vickey Stamps


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I don't know. I just popped it to say hello. Everyone seems to be very busy and chatting with others. I love tea parties too. Do you knit or crochet? I knit and sew. I am trying to finish a shrug for one of the granddaughters. Maybe this is a young person's group.


Everyone is welcome here! We're glad you popped in.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Oops, double post so I deleted what I could.


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

what is hot root soup? is it all sorts of root veggies? one of my grands is a vegan and I am always looking for new recipes. can you share? thanks


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

NOT just for young folks, as I am a retired 70 year nurse and writer, who does different crafts as well. Enjoy yourself here young or old. HUGS

Vickey


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow! 17 pages. Dave, your tea party is a huge success.

I just found it today. Am looking forward to next week. Your latest egg cozy is adorable. Carolyn


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, are you trying to ruin my life? With fewer UFOs, there would be nothing to live for. I love your talking book idea and use it myself. I stream Net Flix more often but I'm not sure you could get that in Syria. But, you might check if you have internet access. I pop a disk (audio or video) into my laptop or tune into Net Flix and knit away. I have a lap desk I put the computer on and my knitting fits on it too. Oh, I forgot, I prop my feet on the coffee table. 
Thanks for reminding me of Lord of the Rings, I'll have to get a copy. If I'm lucky, the library will have it. Our library has an excellent collection of audio books. We just returned from vacation and played them all along the way. My husband and I don't agree on music but will read the same books so happily listen to audiobooks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

ecando said:


> what is hot root soup? is it all sorts of root veggies? one of my grands is a vegan and I am always looking for new recipes. can you share? thanks


We put leeks, onions, potatoes, and curry in; it also has shrimp, butter, and milk, so you'd probably need to substitute tofu, margarine, and soy milk. I found that someone posted the recipe here: http://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-detail.asp?recipe=308248


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks, sound delish, will give it a try.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

85* Claudia? I am in the Mid-Hudon Valley and it wasn't even close to that! Actually it was a fabulous day for the garden and I did as much as my sorry back would allow.

This a.m. got all my market bags finished (4) and began to do several other UFOs along with my tea, of course.


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaryE.- I'm going in for my 1st 4 shots (around sciatic joint! TELL ME IT DOESN'T HURT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good luck to you and your back!
Back to tea!
Wackycat
Sue


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey, Sorlena and vickey thanks for the welcome. Hot root soup...made with root vegetables? Just a quess. I need to clean out the old yarn bins and see what I have....I don't know about anyone else, but sometimes I forget exactly what I have. Had to do that the other day to the fabric shelves.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry about the shots. Hope all that works instead of surgery.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

Bitsey...we often suffer from 'stashs gone wild'...in my room i have fabric, drawing and painting supplies, 2 sewing machines, knitting needles, crochet hooks and 2 sewing cabinets. It is a nightmare room. giggle. If yours is organised you are blessed. The preceding list doesn't ven begin to account for all the crafting and drawing books and quilting frame. 

Laughing at myself

Vickey


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Mine has all that and wood pieces, gourds, feathers...beads...I think I'm the only one brave enough to go in there now!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Yea! A tea party! In reply to Angelcat...yet, I see the same adds...the other day I was on a forum about "knitting injury" and the ads at the bottom of the page were about arthritis and other pains.....does this page somehow pick up on key words in our chats? Interesting thought...

Anyway...coffee here (maybe a beer this afternoon!) my current project is a cardigan for my dau-in-law. It is a plum/purple that I found on Bernet....a "satin" acrylic. Love the way it feels and knits. I'm on the 2nd sleeve now and need to get more yarn for another project...soon!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

The only thing organized is the fabric cabinets. I had to, I had fabric just purchased in bags on the floor. I share the sewing room with the dining room. So my husband strolls thru once in a while and notices. So, I got rid of fabrics that I knew I had had for at least 10 years.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

WHEW...sure glad I am not the only one with a room full of everything and all of that everywhere. Laughing


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

My whole room is a stash. When we did the kitchen, I also had cabinets put in the "dining room" to hide my stashes. I just have to fine tune them when they spill out on the floor. Please excuse my name "bitsey" My name was taken...so I took my cat's. Bitsey (susan)


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

I hope NO ONE does what I just did! I put curser on wrong place and got kicked off this site. Don't be dumb like me, Please.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Jessica - Jean

Someone after my own heart. My standards on housekeeping have fallen drastically as my age increases. I used to do a Spring cleaning every week, now I try to do a cleaning every Spring. 

Great taste in books - we do them on road trips. Getting the timing down is a challenge - sitting in Mom's drive listening to the end of the chapter is considered rude... go figure...

It seems to me your exile time would be a great opportunity 
to sley some of those UFO dragons. Pick a bunch of the smaller ones to take with you and send them to yourself at the end of the stay. 

Unfortuantely, what we NEED and what we want are 2 different things. When considering more yarn, threat, tools - I am grateful th my friend who always tells me need has nothing to do with it. (She is a great enabler)

I think you need a 71 step program. Accountability is a great motivator. We could sponsor each other and turn in a monthly report!! You do have an excellent excuse though - Out of sight = out of mind and 6 months is a loooong time. (I blame mine on Chemo brain) 

Talk about a double life - Canada to Syria, cold to hot, quiet to boisterous, semi-solitude to engulfing, independent to cossetted ???? At least life is always interesting. Hope you have great internet access all year round.

The fist step is identifying the problem and you have done that. Now go forth and fight the good fight...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I keep trying to explain to me husband the "creative" people and "true artists" have to expand and artistic clutter keeps them creative. How do you like that explanation?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry, my typing lease something to be desired!


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday, early.....I won't be near a computer on your day , hence the early best wishes. I love how kind and positive you are in all your responses. A lovely addition to the Forum....

PaulaZ


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hay, talk about spys....after talking about clutter, there is an ad for maid service. Go figure. Bitsey


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I keep trying to explain to me husband the "creative" people and "true artists" have to expand and artistic clutter keeps them creative. How do you like that explanation?


I say "Creative minds are rarely tidy." That's usually followed with, "I know where things are, and that's what matters."


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> carolyn tolo said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever I was in London, we had misty fog each morning, and I wore my wig. About noon, I hung my wig on a doorknob and enjoyed the sunshine.
> ...


I've never said I don't liked _Iced Tea_, it's when tea that is supposed to be hot gets served up tepid, that I get annoyed. A shot of _Bacardi_ and an equal measure of extra dry vermouth with a twist of orange is very pleasant on a hot day.

It's not a case of approving or disapproving, if it works for you, go right ahead. There have been many scientific, medical and sociological papers written about various aspects of the preparation and drinking of tea, they all have wildly different opinions!

There is, however, a general consensus that the temperature at which infusion occurs is important, certain flavenoids only get released at around 100degC. Time is also relevant, 'stewed' tea contains a higher proportion of tannin, this makes the tea bitter. They generally agree tea should be infused and strained carefully before chilling.

However, _de gustibus non est disputandum_ and all that!

Dave


----------



## Lloyann (Apr 3, 2011)

Charting from photographs is another matter altogether. I have developed my own, slightly unorthodox, method. I'm thinking of working an example on the
forum for everyone to comment on and maybe find some short-cuts.

Maybe I'm just a bit of a dinosaur, but I can do things so much qucker and better by hand on graph paper.

Dave[/quote]

Please, please, please share all you can share on this subjectcharting from photographsI want to be able to convert photographs into a chart so that I can knit the images.

Thank You, 
Lloyann


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Evening/Morning/Afternoon
> 
> It's teatime on the West Coast of America, time for coffee and a biscuit in New Zealand, a nice leisurely breakfast in Australia, a mug of Ribena in the UK and time to knit and chat the whole world over.
> 
> ...


G'Morning from Salem, OR

It's an overcast day, good for more coffee 'n checking what everyone is up to around the globe...

Yes, Dave, I agree with you re: the use of a netbook. I got one a year ago for a mere $25.00, brand new from Verizon, and thought it would serve well as a travel mate. Little did I know that it turned in to an all time companion, and my laptop has been resting comfortably in it's case. I just LOVE this little Gateway babe. It is literally attached to my hip, as is my Droid HTC phone. My my, how times have changed, and so much for the better!

Since my move from CA to OR, almost 3 years ago (to take care of aging Papa), I don't feel so isolated from my friends I had to leave behind, due to all of the electronic gadgets, and I truly do count my blessings. Being a caregiver is sometimes a bit taxing, however, my newly found knitting and crocheting hobby is such a nice stress buster. Plus the nice folks on this forum are very uplifting...

I've done a lot of frogging lately, projects that didn't quite stand up to my liking. I am a perfectionist by nature, and if things are not up to my expectations, r-i-ppppp is in order, lol. So today I have devoted my mind on finishing the crochet cap for my elderly Radio Announcer in his chilly studio.... He is coming on midnight to 3 am (tonight), and I want to be able to tell him that I have lovingly finished his hat ...

'Nufff for now, good to see ya, have a happy day...

Hug, Ingrid

:thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

> Please, please, please share all you can share on this subjectcharting from photographsI want to be able to convert photographs into a chart so that I can knit the images.
> 
> Thank You,
> Lloyann


Someone posted a link to that very thing over in the Links and Resources section: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-10727-1.html


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

here in the islands we make a root soup with herbs and onions, potatoes, pumpkin, tanyas, yucca, carrots, curry and what we call droppers which are dumplins made with cornmeal and flour. we don't put fish or meat but you can some folks do. the rastas are vegans so they use all the roots they can to make their soup.


----------



## Lloyann (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> > Please, please, please share all you can share on this subjectcharting from photographsI want to be able to convert photographs into a chart so that I can knit the images.
> >
> > Thank You,
> > Lloyann
> ...


Thank you very much!! You have been very helpful!
Lloyann


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Larsan--next time you get a hankering for McD's, pop in the film Supersize Me. It make save more than car.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

8pm in London and we're glued to the tv with drinks and canapes from around Europe.

_Eurovisioning_ is an institution!

Dave


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

No coffee or tea right now. My brother has comandeered the kitchen. So I'm settling for a strawberry-mango freeze from Taco Bell. A bit sweet but nice and fruity. I'm working on a baby dress for my neighbor who is expecting her first girl after having 3 boys all under the age of 6. It tires me just thinking about it. The family is so excited about getting a girl it's rubbed off on me a bit. The dress is.... drum roll.... PINK! I've added silver Fun Fur at the waist line because every girl needs her bling. I also plan on making a headband using a strand of pink yarn and a strand of Fun Fur. I found the neastest pattern-cast on then bind off and sew ends together. That's it-baby headband that looks like a halo. I'll post pictures when all is complete. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Catharina1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, so glad I could make the party. Afraid I haven't accomplished much in the way of knitting this week. Had my nose in a relly good book. Have been doing some sewing and am making a fan with embroidered geisha girls on it. If it doesn't storm again tonight here in N. C., we will go out to dinner with our son.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is now 2 PM in Texas. I have finally read all the posts.
It is such fun to see and hear about your projects and all However, I am SUPPOSED to be doing yardwork. I am SUPPOSED to be dressed. I am SUPPOSED to have accomplished SOMETHING before hubby gets home. I'm going to put on my big girl panties, kick the cat off my lap, turn off the computer, go out into the world and commune with nature. That will probably last 15 minutes and I'll be back. No, No - babysitting tonight - HAVE to accomplish something. I guess I'll have to resort to rewards. No work = no knitting, chocolate or hockey tonight. How's that for motivation. BYE!!! Ya'll be good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

UFOs finished this a.m. while we shared our tea


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

ecando---what are tanyas?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Alexia said:


> Dave, you are full of great information on a number of things, according to what you post on this forum. Sometimes I think that you might have been someking of a professor before you retired. Now I know who to go to for any info I might need. FireballDave did it again. What else can I say.
> 
> Cheers, and have a lovely day
> ps. Have a real good cuppa for me
> Angela


Many many thanks


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I Love those market bags, is that pattern available. I know all my daughters would like me to me them one. Thank you. Bitsey.

PS they are beautiful.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> ... about the time I decide to go to bed he will probably be waking up.


It's wonderful to know there's someone else whose sleep cycle is so far off from either 'normal' or spouse's! You've made my day! Thank you.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I missed last night because we were at a class about early civilizations. It was interesting, but not as much as these postings. It's a beautiful day here in VA for plants - cool, and foggy. So a good day to stay home, only we didn't. There's an old prison here that has been turned into, of all things, an arts and crafts center. We went to an exhibit of art glass that was just gorgeous and then shopped around at the different studios. Each one has a little gallery in front and studios behind so you can talk with the people who make the objects - everything from the usual painting to glass blowing. We had fun, then a coffee at Starbucks and home. Time for a nap now. Thanks, Dave!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Kichi said:


> Dave, I always learn so much from you.....both knitting and good education. You are a walking encyclopedia in my book. An entertainer and just a swell Gent! I must agree wholeheartedly that the water here is putrid!! Also I have not liked tea here and now can see why! People have let go celebrating anything that is either time consuming or difficult. So to get into brewing tea, a really well planned or work on all day meal is rarely done. I am for bringing back the good ol'days and those ways of doing things. We have dairy friends who sell us their slaughtered cows and we take the fresh meat and prepare such wonderful roasts, etc., for all day cooking. The smell alone makes everyone ready for the meal in eager hunger. Now it's Banquet meals or frozen or to the fast food places. I enjoy making even my neighbors hungry and antisicpating the meal. The devil comes out, sorry.


Thank you so much for the compliments.

I totally agree with you. Mealtimes shape a day and give it _forme_. Households where the members eat different, indifferent, readyfodder are not families, they are little more than loose associations of individuals.

The Victorians and Edwardians knew a thing or two, they understood the importance of structure. This reliance on 'grazing' and wandering around swigging from bottles of water, rather looks like bad planning to me!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> With all this talk about egg cozies I went searching on google for different ones. Here's *one* for a mere $145.00 (might have to do a copy and paste? I scaled down the link so it is smaller)
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/3p5jpbe


Gorgeous! I've emailed the link to my pocillovist friend to drool over!

Dave


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Indeed, sitting down to a meal with a friend or loved one is one of life's greatest pleasures. Especially if you make the meal together. 

Ellie


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you Ellie,
I sure hope so, too. I had to travel to Houston to get set up. Thats a two hour drive there and two hours back. Plus, when we got there, the elevator was out. I had to go up two flights of stairs. Needless to say, I have been in bed for the past three days. But if the shots work, I'll do it three times over.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Wow, you Englishmen *are* serious about your tea. BTW, is calling an Englishman a "limey" considered an insult? Just wondering. So hard today to keep up on all the correct PCness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends how you use the word _Limey_ and whether it's used in combination with derogatory epithets. I've been called so many things, I'm past caring. I'm simply _Fireball Dave_ to my friends!

Dave


----------



## Gramma Jazz (Apr 21, 2011)

What a wonderful idea. This time of year it's iced tea and I am currently knitting this year's Christmas sweater for my oldest grandson. BTW, I'm trying to find a worsted weight hooded jacket with zipper pattern (raglon sleeves) for my younger grandkids (sizes 1yr to size 10) I used to have a great one, made if for my kids and nieces and nephews--now all in their 30's--and can't find it anyplace. I will probably wind up working up a pattern for myself, but wouldn't mind finding one already figured out. Getting lazy in my old age.


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Bitsey the forums for all ages and sex male or female. I love to knit an crochet too bu never got to sewing dn't even relih sewing up my knitting or crchet up you are very welcome here come back soon

Anne


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Queenmawmaw: No one has mentioned the word surgery to me but I have had 4 rounds of injections in my back. They work, but not as long as hoped which is why I've had 4 rounds. The last 2 times I had injections, I was given a lidocaine patch to wear over the injection site and it did help. Ice helped a lot too. After the injections I go home and stick an ice pack inside my drawers and knit. Fortunately I don't have a long drive. If you do have a repeat, take an ice pack with you. I buy the reusable blue-filled icepacks that are thin and flexible. You'll probably need something to layer between the pack and your skin. I'm going to schedule a radiofrequency procedure that is supposed to last longer than injections. I presume that the problem I have doesn't require or wouldn't benefit from surgery which is good news for me as long as something helps. Hopefully, the injections will help you at least temporarily so you get a break from the pain.


Mary E,
Thank you for sharing that information. My dr said we would try the injections before surgery. He doesn't know it yet but I am not too keen on surgery. Just from the trip Thursday my right leg is swollen twice the normal size. I sure hope they make up their minds and get this show on the road. This has been going on for over a year and I am ready to feel human again. I don't know what I would do without my friends on this site. Thank you for listening to my whining.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

I've read lots and lots of the Tea Party Posts throughout the day. Isn't it amazing to see a global community rejoicing together over the fun of making things with "strings"??? Last night I finished up an intricate crochet lace original (mine)design that I crocheted right onto a very unusual and elaborate cross necklace. Today I blocked it out, which took quite a bit of delicate work, and it's pinned and drying as I write! Thanks, Dave, for allowing us to "SEE" all the unique and varied ways we craft around the world!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

silverlady41 said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know. I just popped it to say hello. Everyone seems to be very busy and chatting with others. I love tea parties too. Do you knit or crochet? I knit and sew. I am trying to finish a shrug for one of the granddaughters. Maybe this is a young person's group.
> ...


I am with you silverlady41. Way beyond young. Although I am sure that there are some young ones who join in the tea party.
As Dave had said last time...everyone is welcome


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dcsith--can't think of a better way to use those prison buildings. The good energy of the arts/crafts has got to wash away the dismal energy in those walls.

bitsy-- i will try to put together a prototype pattern for the bags. each one is slightly different. i like to play with the shapes/sizes, handles, lace patterns, etc. the red and khaki one is a knit/crochet bag and the fuscia/lime green is all crochet. but you can do as you will. give me a day to try to write something up.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thanks, Anne. If anyone has a pattern for those market bags, I would dearly love to have one. Of course, that is after I finish sewing this tote bag and knitting this shrug. A project, I wish I had never started.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

VictoriaCrochet said:


> I've read lots and lots of the Tea Party Posts throughout the day. Isn't it amazing to see a global community rejoicing together over the fun of making things with "strings"??? Last night I finished up an intricate crochet lace original (mine)design that I crocheted right onto a very unusual and elaborate cross necklace. Today I blocked it out, which took quite a bit of delicate work, and it's pinned and drying as I write! Thanks, Dave, for allowing us to "SEE" all the unique and varied ways we craft around the world!


Time fascinates me, the notion that we are simultaneously in points that are so very different in our day, also our lives, but can all come together to chat, is an idea that has appeal for me.

We all have such varied reasons for crafting, we come from so very many diverse cultures and this is reflected in our output. I'm an Internationalist at heart.

I hope you'll post a pic of the finished piece, it sounds great!

Dave


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you so much. Like I said I knit and sew. I do crochet enough to make afghans, but never a piece like that. Thank you so much.

PS the world would be better off if everyone as doing what we do.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> With all this talk about egg cozies I went searching on google for different ones. Here's *one* for a mere $145.00 (might have to do a copy and paste? I scaled down the link so it is smaller)
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/3p5jpbe


Ooh, afraid I couldn't afford that one. Interesting history behind it, though. I once had 2 wooden egg cups given to us by my SIL. Since we didn't use them, I donated them to Goodwill. Now Dave comes along and gets us interested in egg cups and cozies and I wish I had them back.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaNelson said:


> Now that egg cozy is too cute..and matching napkin ring...you are the master Dave...WTG..
> Thanks so much for creating, doing so much work and sharing.
> 
> Hugs,
> Camilla


Glad you like it and the little napkin ring, it's very easy to make, far easier than preparing the posting... there has to be an easier way, I just haven't figured it out yet!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

tamarque said:


> UFOs finished this a.m. while we shared our tea


I wondered, also, if this pattern is free online. I recently started thinking of making a market bag for one of my granddaughters. She's into organic foods, healthy cooking, and shopping at farmers' markets and could use a market bag. She's working on a degree as a nutritionist and next month she goes on a seaweed gathering weekend by kayak off the coast of Washington. Each participant is supposed to be able to gather enough to last a year. I marvel at all the interesting things there are to do out there.


----------



## Gramma Jazz (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm quite new to this site. Do the tea parties happen regularly? I just stumbled onto it today.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> I missed last night because we were at a class about early civilizations. It was interesting, but not as much as these postings. It's a beautiful day here in VA for plants - cool, and foggy. So a good day to stay home, only we didn't. There's an old prison here that has been turned into, of all things, an arts and crafts center. We went to an exhibit of art glass that was just gorgeous and then shopped around at the different studios. Each one has a little gallery in front and studios behind so you can talk with the people who make the objects - everything from the usual painting to glass blowing. We had fun, then a coffee at Starbucks and home. Time for a nap now.
> Thanks, Dave!


I noticed you're also from VA. By any chance, are you referring to the Lorton prison?


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Petitunwuk lancashire, I live in California but I have visited Chorley, Lancs many times. My niece and her family live there. I love the Lancashire folk they are very friendly.

Just had a cup of coffee. now it is time to knit.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, you've opened up a new world for us. Guess what I did this afternoon? I made myself and my husband a cup of Twining's English Breakfast tea. And I served it with a Nonni's biscotti. I told my husband that Dave wants us to have tea at 3PM. He laughed, but enjoyed it. As long as we're home at 3, I think I'll keep it up. Makes a nice break in mid-afternoon.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Annie H from N. Ireland, I live in Sacramento, California but I grew up in N. Ireland and visit often. When I go over there I teach my niece to knit. We started when she was about 8 and she is now 12 or 13. Of course there is a lot of time between lessons and when I was over there last Sept she was very involved in school and her friends so we did not get much knitting done.

When I am over ther I usually visit Jean's wool shop on the Cregagh Rd. just to see what yarn she has.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Angelcat said:
> 
> 
> > Angelcat said:
> ...


up in canada last night on shark tank a girl pitched her idea for City Kitty. its a little insert you put on the toilet and a little cat litter in the bottom and the cat will be toilet trained in 2 weeks. she trained her 11year old cat. may be worth looking into.
go to ebay and type in cat potty 3rd pic was what was on shark tank.


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

My church friend has ovarion cancer and she is on her 7th yr. I am so happy for her. Her numbers keep poppin up and then more chemo or such. But she is trying to beat it. She is a wonderful person, she use to teach school until she got sick and had to quit. She is very active in the church teaching the kids sunday school. I hope and pray she makes like you have, she is too young to be lost by her family.....Prayers for Jenny keep coming.......


----------



## Mama Helen (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi there

Yes, just woken and I have a cup of tea and piece of toast in hand. Thought I would find out what was going on here before the day starts. Love this idea. I am crocheting a shawl at the moment for my elderly Mother-in-law who is in a nursing home in the UK.

Helen


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

MegK31 said:


> Petitunwuk lancashire, I live in California but I have visited Chorley, Lancs many times. My niece and her family live there. I love the Lancashire folk they are very friendly.
> 
> Just had a cup of coffee. now it is time to knit.


Meg, my husband's Dad was from Preston in Lancashire County. We visited there a few years ago to search the family history. I seem to remember Chorley was not too far away.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

http://www.lionbrand.com has a bunch to choose from and they are free
hope that helps
Andrea


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

DorisT, I think the people in Lancashire are very friendly. I hope you were able to find relatives and enjoyed your time there.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

wordpaintervs said:


> I hope you enjoy the pictures. I designed and made the dolls myself. They take 12 to 16 hours depending on the decorations, etc.
> 
> Vickey Stamps


They are lovely dolls, Vickey! I'm sure someone will snap them right up. One of these days, I'll get around to sewing.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

MegK31 said:


> DorisT, I think the people in Lancashire are very friendly. I hope you were able to find relatives and enjoyed your time there.


No, we didn't find relatives, but we did enjoy ourselves. Stayed in a little bed & breakfast hotel and the owner gave us the bridal suite with a canopied bed. I felt like a queen. Her breakfasts were good, too, and she shared info on places to eat dinner, etc, I'd like to go back. A local restaurant by the water served some kind of an ice cream dessert with lemon curd and I ordered it every time we went there. The library and archives had lots of good information on the family, too. Later on, I found a local man who was a distant relative and had done the family history back to the 1700's and that satisfied me!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > Angelcat said:
> ...


Teaching your cat to use the toilet has been around since the 60s ...I remember trying to teach my cat to use the toilet back then. But, I couldn't teach her to flush and that did not work out that well, since I had a toddler who seemed to always sneak into the bathroom while I was in the kitchen and he had followed the cat. We will not go into details better left alone...

And did you notice the ads just following your comments?
rascal dog litter boxes cat litter boxes and cat coupons


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Thank you Ellie,
> I sure hope so, too. I had to travel to Houston to get set up. Thats a two hour drive there and two hours back. Plus, when we got there, the elevator was out. I had to go up two flights of stairs. Needless to say, I have been in bed for the past three days. But if the shots work, I'll do it three times over.
> Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


Hope you're soon up and about Wanda. Can you knit lying down? Just kidding! Be well quickly.
Ellie


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

conie said:


> My church friend has ovarion cancer and she is on her 7th yr. I am so happy for her. Her numbers keep poppin up and then more chemo or such. But she is trying to beat it. She is a wonderful person, she use to teach school until she got sick and had to quit. She is very active in the church teaching the kids sunday school. I hope and pray she makes like you have, she is too young to be lost by her family.....Prayers for Jenny keep coming.......


I will keep her in my prayers as I will all who are not feeling there best here.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Gramma Jazz said:


> I'm quite new to this site. Do the tea parties happen regularly? I just stumbled onto it today.


This is our second one. FireballDave started it and we hope he'll keep it up each Friday and Saturday. Make yourself a cuppa, as Dave would say, and join in. Welcome!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DorisT--there are oodles of free market bag patterns online. Lionbrand has a few, as do a few of the Knitpicks, FreeKnitting, Caron?. Just google for bags, or market bags. My bags have similar shapes as many others. The difference in in the details--what lace pattern you use, what handles you like, the bottom, the shape. 

If you read patterns, you can just explore and pick up ideas and then put them together with what yarn you have or like, etc. They are fun to make, so enjoy.

However, a word of caution to your daughter. While foraging your own food and medicine is great fun, and traditionally very healthy (I do it, too), the waters may be way too polluted to eat out of. Particularly with the Nuclear plant melt down in Japan. FYI, within 2 weeks of the first stage of the problem, the USA was covered with radiation pollution. Milk in Vermont was testing positive for radioactive iodine as were the waters and air in Calif, Florida and Mass. That meant that the entire country was contaminated. The govt agencies refused to release info on the other radioactive elements that were spewing forth and traveling over us. A friend in Mass was sick for a month along with the rest of the city. I was suspecting a reaction to the radiation but there was no medical testing being done. 

Also, the waters in this country, generally, are very polluted with toxic industrial chemicals. So, it is not a safe thing to be eating any fish or seaweed in any American waters unless you pay to have it tested (very expensive and not practical). 

Sorry to be such a pooper in such a great conversation today, but as someone who is like your daughter in health interests and self-sufficiency, I have to sound the alarm for her sake.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Gramma Jazz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm quite new to this site. Do the tea parties happen regularly? I just stumbled onto it today.
> ...


I'll keep doing it for as long as it's popular. Might have to strong-arm someone else to stand in for me when I have other commitments, I start it at 11pm UK time on a Friday evening.

Enjoy
Dave


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok...so the ads at the bottom of my page after reading this were all about cat litter, etc. Now I'm frightened! LOL Somebody has to pay for this lovely FREE forum we all enjoy so much....just weird....plain weird!



ChocolatePom said:


> askem1728 said:
> 
> 
> > BarbaraSD said:
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

tamarque said:


> DorisT--there are oodles of free market bag patterns online. Lionbrand has a few, as do a few of the Knitpicks, FreeKnitting, Caron?. Just google for bags, or market bags. My bags have similar shapes as many others. The difference in in the details--what lace pattern you use, what handles you like, the bottom, the shape.
> 
> If you read patterns, you can just explore and pick up ideas and then put them together with what yarn you have or like, etc. They are fun to make, so enjoy.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, that's food for thought. One of her professors is leading the group of students and, apparently, they do this every year. I hope they've considered the radiation threat. I'll send my granddaughter an email and let her know. She uses seaweed a lot in her cooking classes, but I don't know where she buys it. Maybe it originates in Japan?

I'm pretty fussy about eating fish caught in local waters. My husband likes to fish, but I tell him, "Don't bother bringing the fish home." Our Potomac River near Washington, DC, is very polluted as is Chesapeake Bay. Too bad!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Would someone pleeeeez tell me where I can find the posted pics from this forun??? xx Ingrid


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

I am new to this tea party. I had finshed the baby sweater and hat I was knitting, I was trying to knit the bootie. Never done booties before and I had to stop and put the needles away. I will try again another time, right now I am looking for a pattern for a simple baby blanket. The last great grandchild was born two weeks ago this was my 19th great grandchild and the next one will be born in Oct. I wonder when they are going to stop. There is still one grandchild that is 12 years old. I plan on living to 100 but that is only 22 years away as of June 28th. lol Boy I sure got talkive I'll go now and let someone else have a say. God Bless everyone.
Carolynjune


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Would someone pleeeeez tell me where I can find the posted pics from this forun??? xx Ingrid


Go to the top of this page and click on "HOME." The "Pictures" Section is after the "Main" section.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Go to "Home" at the top of the page that is where all the links are, and one of them is "Pictures" Hope this helps you find what you want.



KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Would someone pleeeeez tell me where I can find the posted pics from this forun??? xx Ingrid


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm crocheting some flowers - white and flat with apricot center. Lately my projects have been crocheted but have knitted a few dishcloths. Have started a Mile A Minute afghan.

Make that a mocha for me. LOL I like tea and probably don't drink enough of it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Judy M said:


> I'm crocheting some flowers - white and flat with apricot center. Lately my projects have been crocheted but have knitted a few dishcloths. Have started a Mile A Minute afghan.
> 
> Make that a mocha for me. LOL I like tea and probably don't drink enough of it.


Green tea is supposed to be good for you! Have you tried it? Not my favorite, but I drink it now and then.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I wouldn't touch anything from Japan or the Pacific rim up there. It is all radioactive now. If eating their seaweed it has got to be gathered pre-nuclear melt down.

I, too, gave up eating fish due to the polluted nature of it. Only a piece of Wild North Alaskan salmon a couple times a year. Now don't even know about that!

So glad to have knit/crochet to nurture my sanity.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I drink an organic green tea all the time. Green tea is full of antoxidants which are good cancer preventatives. Also, the organic green teas are not processed with fluoride, another toxic process dumped on us when we weren't looking. While there are numerous organic green teas available, I order Sencha in bulk which is the least expensive I could find. 

I used to drink lots of herb teas, but some folks may not consider that a legitimate (LOL). Some of those I forage on my lawn and others I plant. Lemon balm is a perennial as are the mints. I love my pineapple mint.


----------



## ibrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Is this party still going on? It started on 13 May, our 44th wedding anniversary, so I'm going to prolong it a bit. We had a fabulous dinner at home with close family - food, flowers, hearts, children, and a very wicked chocolate and almond cake. I'm teaching my 10-year-old niece to knit, so we did some of that too. Someone bathed the baby, and the children played games with him which had him giggling so much he got hiccups. A real family atmosphere. Right now I'm looking at the red roses my husband gave me and finishing off a hooded jacket for our 14-month-old grandson. His mother has pleaded with me to have it finished by tomorrow, so a knit-and-chat party might just help me to do it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Judy M said:
> 
> 
> > I'm crocheting some flowers - white and flat with apricot center. Lately my projects have been crocheted but have knitted a few dishcloths. Have started a Mile A Minute afghan.
> ...


I've just started getting into _White Tea_, it actually comes out a beautiful deep amber and has a lovely light delicate taste, it also has loads of antioxidants. Try it with a touch of honey to sweeten it and bring out the flavour.

Dave


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

DorisT said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> > Would someone pleeeeez tell me where I can find the posted pics from this forun??? xx Ingrid
> ...


Ahaaaa.... :thumbup: Thanx!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Go to "Home" at the top of the page that is where all the links are, and one of them is "Pictures" Hope this helps you find what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx muchly


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ibrow said:


> Is this party still going on? It started on 13 May, our 44th wedding anniversary, so I'm going to prolong it a bit. We had a fabulous dinner at home with close family - food, flowers, hearts, children, and a very wicked chocolate and almond cake. I'm teaching my 10-year-old niece to knit, so we did some of that too. Someone bathed the baby, and the children played games with him which had him giggling so much he got hiccups. A real family atmosphere. Right now I'm looking at the red roses my husband gave me and finishing off a hooded jacket for our 14-month-old grandson. His mother has pleaded with me to have it finished by tomorrow, so a knit-and-chat party might just help me to do it.


Many congratulations, glad you had a fab dinner. I don't mind if we chat a while longer, I love reading everyone's posts.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I keep trying to explain to me husband the "creative" people and "true artists" have to expand and artistic clutter keeps them creative. How do you like that explanation?


Excellent explanation!

My desk is a wilderness of free association where all kinds of ideas can mingle and perhaps come up with something interesting!


----------



## Jannabelle (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning Dave, just finished my second cuppa tea this beautiful, sunny Sunday morning on the northern beaches of Sydney! Am glad to join you and all everyone else for your tea party.... mine because of the early hour will be with bacon & eggs.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I drink an organic green tea all the time. Green tea is full of antoxidants which are good cancer preventatives. Also, the organic green teas are not processed with fluoride, another toxic process dumped on us when we weren't looking. While there are numerous organic green teas available, I order Sencha in bulk which is the least expensive I could find.
> 
> I used to drink lots of herb teas, but some folks may not consider that a legitimate (LOL). Some of those I forage on my lawn and others I plant. Lemon balm is a perennial as are the mints. I love my pineapple mint.


Do you use spearmint to make tea? I bought some seeds this year, but haven't planted them yet. Thought I might use it in iced tea. I have some kind of mint growing in my rock garden, but have never used it. I haven't tried pineapple mint. The things we learn on a knitting forum!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Judy M said:
> ...


Sounds yummy! Will have to look for it in my grocery store or Trader Joe's.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Love this idea. Thanks for inviting a southern gal. We never now what our weather is going to bring here in Arkansas, air conditioning one wk and now bundling up with blankets or throws. i am having a cup of hot coffee and catching up on my mail. I love this idea also. i am still working on my first baby blanket, i taught myself to knit this winter. i look back at the beginning of this blanket and it cracks me up, i am close to finishing it, man, it looks so much better on this end. i should have gotten froggie with it at the beginning, but i did it so many times, i just kept going. but i will tweek it a little on the edge to cover the goof. happy knitting or crocheting. the Arkie


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Dave~Just wondered what kind of net book you got for yourself. Have really been thinking about getting one, just to get rid of some of the stuff on my desk. Thanks for this tea party, its a chilly, cloudy day in Southern California, just perfect for the sit-knit-tea.
Judi


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

What great news, congratulations!!! I wish you the best of continued good health and all the joy that comes with it!
Judi


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Donna J said:


> Love this idea. Thanks for inviting a southern gal. We never now what our weather is going to bring here in Arkansas, air conditioning one wk and now bundling up with blankets or throws. i am having a cup of hot coffee and catching up on my mail. I love this idea also. i am still working on my first baby blanket, i taught myself to knit this winter. i look back at the beginning of this blanket and it cracks me up, i am close to finishing it, man, it looks so much better on this end. i should have gotten froggie with it at the beginning, but i did it so many times, i just kept going. but i will tweek it a little on the edge to cover the goof. happy knitting or crocheting. the Arkie


Don't feel bad; you have to practice somehow. As I told my daughter when she showed me her first scarf, "Aren't there any homeless people you could give it to up where you live?" That was mean, wasn't it? She's so busy between her job and volunteering for every church and community activity there is in her town that she decided knitting is not for her. She doen't sit down long enough to knit. Don't give up, Arkie, now that you have one item under your belt, keep working at it. It beats twiddling your thumbs!


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

It's good to be back home and see that the tea party is still going. I just got back from a 5 hour Wagnerian opera...so great with Bryn Terfel!

I'm back to my knitting with a nice glass of sangria. I'm trying to learn some new techniques. Utube is so helpful!


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Good afternoon,
Its 6:45 p.m. here in Texas. This is the time of day we put a pot of coffee and bring out cake. We sit on the front porch, listen to the squirrels chatter and the bluejays fuss. Its cooler than usual here in southeast Texas. We are still in a drought. I am currently working on a Mandarin Cardigan for myself. If I don't like how the sweater is going, I'll stop and make baby bootees for the Pregnancy Crisis Center. Coffee is dripped; thank you Dave for such a nice Saturday. Also, thank all of you for kindness and prayers. Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I drink an organic green tea all the time. Green tea is full of antoxidants which are good cancer preventatives. Also, the organic green teas are not processed with fluoride, another toxic process dumped on us when we weren't looking. While there are numerous organic green teas available, I order Sencha in bulk which is the least expensive I could find.
> 
> I used to drink lots of herb teas, but some folks may not consider that a legitimate (LOL). Some of those I forage on my lawn and others I plant. Lemon balm is a perennial as are the mints. I love my pineapple mint.


I'm in LaLa land in So. Cal and my perfect day is a cup of green tea, and knitting to my favorite podcast "The Splendid Table". Cooking and knitting - it doesn't get better than that!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I think the Montanan needs to jump in here too. Wow guys, 24 pages of this and still going. Quite a Tea Party, I would say. I am working on some free patterns for dishcloths that I found on the web. Finished one and it is really pretty, and starting on another. 

Isn't this just the greatest site. We can visit with people from all over the world and what fun that is.

Thanks Dave, this is really a good idea and fun too.

Joene


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, you've opened up a new world for us. Guess what I did this afternoon? I made myself and my husband a cup of Twining's English Breakfast tea. And I served it with a Nonni's biscotti. I told my husband that Dave wants us to have tea at 3PM. He laughed, but enjoyed it. As long as we're home at 3, I think I'll keep it up. Makes a nice break in mid-afternoon.


_Afternoon Tea_, the meal, has a fascinating history, dating back to Anna Maria Russell, Duchess of Bedford who invented it in the 1840s. Although ladies had been enjoying cake and sherry in the afternoon for many years prior to this.

Cultural historians view its rise in popularity as part of a process they have termed, _The Feminisation of the Day_. This was the height of the Industrial Revolution, the vast majority of Britain's population became city-dwellers and worked in factories or commerce, the old mealtimes which had evolved in an agrarian society lost their relevance.

Factories and offices, assisted by gas-lighting, did not vary their hours with the seasons, peopole worked set hours. With this standardisation of the day, we get breakfast being eaten earlier, a short break for lunch around noon, the main meal of dinner now being set at around 7.30p.m. With the meals now evenly spaced out, workers would need a mid-morning break or _Elevenses_ and a mid-afternoon _Tea_.

Middle-class ladies, who did not work, now had a gap between lunch, also known as _nuncheon_ up to the eighteenth century, and dinner. With empty hours to fill, the concept of getting together to chatter over a cup of tea accompanied by dainty sandwiches and cakes, was guaranteed to be popular. For many years it was the case in England that, _everything stops for tea_!

I'm fascinated how so many things are connected, hope I haven't bored everybody.

Dave


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

wackycat, it isn't painless but not too bad. I had a local injected first which took care of most of the discomfort but when they reached where they are going, I could tell. You may also be sore afterward. I was told to go home and ice the site for 20 minutes four times before I went to bed and to not lift anything heavy until the next day. The ice really helps and acetaminophen did too. I take an anti-inflammatory but needed a boost so added some acetaminophen. The lidocaine patch I was given the last two times I had injections was a big help with the soreness after I had the injections. From what I've heard, most people are sore for a couple of days. In summary: I was uncomfortable but not in agony. The relief I felt/feel after a couple of days made/makes any discomfort worthwhile. I've been back 3 times, which says the results were worth whatever discomfort I had from the injections. My back problems are degenerative problems, the disks are affected but the pain is mostly the result of facet joint degeneration and inflammation. Don't be afraid of the discomfort. It's there but it doesn't last and you won't feel like you can't stand it. Also, you may have no or less discomfort. People really feel things differently. I was told at the beginning of my treatments that many people have to have RF treatments which last longer than injections. Some people get longer lasting relief than others. For my problem I was told that if you have to have frequent repeats, you should have RF (radio frequency) and after my last injections, that's what I was told to do. I was leaving on vacation the day after the injections and just got back home a few days ago. This coming week, I'll make an appointment. If you're interested, I'll keep you posted. Don't be afraid. I had a 4-week, virtually pain-free vacation and it was because of the injections.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm having another busy week-end, but needed a break for a few mins. so thought I would visit with you all for a bit. I'm having a cup of green tea. My favorite. We're having company for dinner tonight and they wanted me to make sauerkraut. Probably not too many of you like it, but it is a favorite of our family. This morning I made a couple of rhubarb pies, and now I have an oven full of dinner buns about ready to bake. The only thing left to do is the dumplings and those of course can't go into the pot until 20 mins. before dinner. As to my needlework, I'm knitting a baby dress and crocheting an afghan. That's the only projects that I have going at the moment. This is such a great site, and I really enjoy chatting and spending most of my day with you all. Very addicting, but love it. I really love seeing all the wonderful work that everyone does. Some very talented people. Will be checking back later. Have a great day/night/ depending where you are. Luv's


----------



## ibrow (Mar 22, 2011)

I always love your info, Dave. Cultural history is such an interesting field. Must tell you that when I was working in the UK, I was regarded as a bit of an oddball for asking for coffee at afternoon tea time. I was expected to have tea, but I've always preferred a good coffee to tea any time. And thanks to those who have wished us well for our 45th year of marriage. We're working on it being a good 'un! We're off to the UK in July, to house sit for friends for several weeks. Looking forward to swapping two months of New Zealand's winter for two months of summer, even if it is an 'English summer'. Actually, sometimes English summers are lovely.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

What interesting information! My dau-in-law and I sometimes have tea at a local teahouse...wow, are the little food items yummy! Not to mention the teas! One we went to had an Alice In Wonderland theme and it was lovely! If it wasn't so expensive, I'd do it every week! Room for large groups too....so I can just visualize all of us in a beautiful room chatting, eating, drinking and of course knitting!



FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, you've opened up a new world for us. Guess what I did this afternoon? I made myself and my husband a cup of Twining's English Breakfast tea. And I served it with a Nonni's biscotti. I told my husband that Dave wants us to have tea at 3PM. He laughed, but enjoyed it. As long as we're home at 3, I think I'll keep it up. Makes a nice break in mid-afternoon.
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am always amazed when someone walks into my house, the proverbial den of chaos, looks around and says, "I see a lot of organization here!" Never know whether to laugh or see them as a kindred spirit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Doris, any of the mints can be used for tea. They really are quite good.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm with ya, here in Southern California. I'll be sipping tea from a commerative cup that's from Windsor Castle.

Let's party!!

PS: Believe it or not it's rather foggy in Los Angeles today... raw-ther.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jannabelle said:


> Morning Dave, just finished my second cuppa tea this beautiful, sunny Sunday morning on the northern beaches of Sydney! Am glad to join you and all everyone else for your tea party.... mine because of the early hour will be with bacon & eggs.


Good Morning, have a lovely day, bacon and eggs is a winning conbination!

Dave


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, it is much later than I thought it would be checking back in. Spent most of the time at my knitting lesson frogging but I've finally crossed over into the philosophy that I am enjoying the journey of knitting even if it means frogging a bit; I'ver learned sooooo much this week identifiying my errors and figuring out how to correct them. 

I mentioned earlier that I would post my family's recipe for Welch cookies. I've PM-ed serveral folks that asked for it but just in case I've missed someone here it is:

Welsh Cookies (from the Davis-Hughes Family Cookbook 1972; compiled by Lois Waterman)
4 cups flour 1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup shortening 4 teaspoon baking powder
2 cups sugar 1 teaspoon cinnamon
2 eggs 1 teaspoon nutmeg
1/2 cup milk 1 cup currents (my mom would use raisins when she couldn't find currents)

Add: Salt, baking powder & spices to flour
Cut-in shortening: (as for pie crust
Add: sugar and currents (my mom also added finely chopped pecans sometimes)
Add: milk and eggs (slightly beaten)

More flour or liquid may be added to make dough consistency to roll.
Cut with cookie cutter. (my mom always just used a glass and cut them circular)
Bake on griddle
***********

OMG! I just realized that I had the date for today mixed up and tomorrow is my DH's birthday! Well, short on funds and time right now so I guess I'll see if I can quickly knit up at least one golf club cover and attach a note letting him know more are on the way. Will see you folks later. Peace be with you.
Gwen


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the receipt Gwen, good luck with the rush job!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow! I go away for a few hours and have pages & pages to catch up on!  Let's see...Dave, have you ever seen this:
http://wendyknits.net/2008/12/03/see-wendy-chart/ I'm going to try it out (found it on another thread). And for the folks talking about mint, I can tell you that once spearmint is established, it'll be all over the place.

Tonight my daughter and I made another recipe from the Redwall cookbook (this thing could get dangerous!). Oh, it was like a sugar cookie, a scone, and a fruit cobbler all somehow made into one. This, after home made pizza, and I think we're all ready for bed even at this early hour...though I do have a bit of knitting to do. I frogged the shawl I'd started--happy with the swatch but not with the longer version. So, I'm off to make a cup of tea and settle down to think about it for a while. We shall see!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> I think the Montanan needs to jump in here too. Wow guys, 24 pages of this and still going. Quite a Tea Party, I would say. I am working on some free patterns for dishcloths that I found on the web. Finished one and it is really pretty, and starting on another.
> 
> Isn't this just the greatest site. We can visit with people from all over the world and what fun that is.
> 
> ...


Glad you're enjoying it. I simply thought it would be nice to have a place for friendly chatter on life-style(ish) topics, to get to know each other a little better. It seems to be proving quite popular.

Dave


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Love this site and the tea party. Dave , you are the best. I enjoyed the history lesson. I bought a book years ago The History of Tea. It has loads of info. Just adore that little thing. Especially when a group of friends get together for a tea party. It was mentioned about a tea room... We used to have 2 of them in the area I live. But, they didn't do well and after a couple of years they fell by the wayside. Much to my friends and my dismay. So, we started to do a monthly tea party on our own. Each took turn to host and we all brought some little thing that we made. We had fruit, finger sandwiches, quiches, salad, and pastries. And lots of teas to choose from. 

I will have to run off as the dinner I have been working on is now ready and Mom has finally agreed to eat. Farfalle with roasted garlic tomatoes and onions and meat balls. With broccoli & lemon butter sauce and sugar glazed baby carrots. For the end we have shortbread cookies and vanilla caramel ice cream. So, will go now and wish all a good time and see you all next weekend.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow! I go away for a few hours and have pages & pages to catch up on!  Let's see...Dave, have you ever seen this:
> http://wendyknits.net/2008/12/03/see-wendy-chart/ I'm going to try it out (found it on another thread). And for the folks talking about mint, I can tell you that once spearmint is established, it'll be all over the place.
> 
> Tonight my daughter and I made another recipe from the Redwall cookbook (this thing could get dangerous!). Oh, it was like a sugar cookie, a scone, and a fruit cobbler all somehow made into one. This, after home made pizza, and I think we're all ready for bed even at this early hour...though I do have a bit of knitting to do. I frogged the shawl I'd started--happy with the swatch but not with the longer version. So, I'm off to make a cup of tea and settle down to think about it for a while. We shall see!


Thanks, I'll have a play. If I'm going to post many more charts, I'm going to need a less tempermental system than the one I'm currently using. The chats so far have been tiny and simple, but they're still taking far too long compared with producing cross stitch charts.

With regard to mint. It does tend to spread like crazy. There is, however a simple solution. Mint roots are very shallow, only 4-6" deep, if you make big drainage holes in an old bucket and bury it so only a couple of inches of the sides are above the gound, you can plant your mint and it will be contained. A lot of old stone sinks ended up being 'sunk' in herb patches for this very purpose.

I love mint, particularly mint sauce and mint jelly with roast lamb.

Dave


----------



## wagytails (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi All,

I just got home and hubby is cooking supper, Yeah!
I was at a weaving class all day and of course had a wonderful time. It was held at an alpaca Ranch her in Texas.
We meet everyother month for spinning, weaving and knitting. Janet, the owner of the ranch has a wonderful fiber studio and I can only speak for myself but I could spend a week there and never see everything there is to see.
They had baby alpaca and one was being bottle fed. So cute.
After supper I'll be back on the needles finishing a pair of socks for my grand daughter. Have a wonderful evening.

Carol


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello to all. Had a busy but fun day. Hubby and I met the kids, grandsons, and son-in-laws mom from Canada for lunch. Went to Costco and Kohls shopping stopped for iced tea came home and had leftovers for dinner. Now it's time to pick up needles and work on baby afghan. Have a wonderful weekend.

Blessings to you.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, you've opened up a new world for us. Guess what I did this afternoon? I made myself and my husband a cup of Twining's English Breakfast tea. And I served it with a Nonni's biscotti. I told my husband that Dave wants us to have tea at 3PM. He laughed, but enjoyed it. As long as we're home at 3, I think I'll keep it up. Makes a nice break in mid-afternoon.
> ...


You're never boring, Dave, and we always learn something from you.

The Japanese have a great tea ritual they go through - don't know if anyone is familar with it. We were on a tour of Kyoto and attending a Japanese dance demonstration when it was announced that they needed a couple to take part in the tea ceremony. The folks we were with decided my husband and I would be "it." We really enjoyed the formality of it all. I've never researched the history of it, though.

And if you ever have a chance to visit Butchart Gardens in Victoria, BC, they serve Afternoon Tea (English style, of course) and it's fabulous. You can even order coffee or soft drinks if you don't like tea. They bring a 3-tiered plate to your table with all sorts of cakes and finger sandwiches. We stuffed ourselves - should have taken a doggy bag, but it didn't seem proper.

As you can tell, my husband and I have traveled a lot. My Dad always said travel is educational and I believe him. I've known folks who have grown old, but have never left the State or country they were born in. Armchair traveling is a good substitute if you don't have the funds or good health for the real thing. Sorry to get off the subject of tea drinking! Ha!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jayabee said:


> Hi Dave~Just wondered what kind of net book you got for yourself. Have really been thinking about getting one, just to get rid of some of the stuff on my desk. Thanks for this tea party, its a chilly, cloudy day in Southern California, just perfect for the sit-knit-tea.
> Judi


I first got a 7" Asus EEEPC, which is pretty amazing and very lightweight, I still use it when I'm travelling, but I upgraded to a 10.1" because that little extra size makes life easier with big websites and graphics. I've found them to be well-made and reliable.

If you're going to go out and about, they have built-in Wi-Fi, but until we get governments seeing the advantages of providing universal coverage, one is forced to hunt for hotspots. I started off using a mobile internet dongle which uses the mobile phone network. Then they came up with MiFi which produces a little hotspot with a radius of about 30ft. It means one doesn't have the dongle which can be knocked sticking out of the netbook's side, you can switch on and put it in your pocket. Or in bad signal areas, you can put the dongle on top of a ledge, which can help.

Dave

use it


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> I'm with ya, here in Southern California. I'll be sipping tea from a commerative cup that's from Windsor Castle.
> 
> Let's party!!
> 
> PS: Believe it or not it's rather foggy in Los Angeles today... raw-ther.


Shadow Hills, downright gloomy!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! I go away for a few hours and have pages & pages to catch up on!  Let's see...Dave, have you ever seen this:
> ...


Regarding mint, my plans are to plant it in a huge flower pot all by itself. I have catnip growing that way in a wooden half barrel and it does very well. Your idea of the old bucket sounds good, too, but we have a very heavy clay soil and can't dig very deep.

PS: The catnip is dried, then I put it into crocheted toys for the cats at our animal shelter. If I tried drinking it, would I start to meow?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Love this site and the tea party. Dave , you are the best. I enjoyed the history lesson. I bought a book years ago The History of Tea. It has loads of info. Just adore that little thing. Especially when a group of friends get together for a tea party. It was mentioned about a tea room... We used to have 2 of them in the area I live. But, they didn't do well and after a couple of years they fell by the wayside. Much to my friends and my dismay. So, we started to do a monthly tea party on our own. Each took turn to host and we all brought some little thing that we made. We had fruit, finger sandwiches, quiches, salad, and pastries. And lots of teas to choose from.
> 
> I will have to run off as the dinner I have been working on is now ready and Mom has finally agreed to eat. Farfalle with roasted garlic tomatoes and onions and meat balls. With broccoli & lemon butter sauce and sugar glazed baby carrots. For the end we have shortbread cookies and vanilla caramel ice cream. So, will go now and wish all a good time and see you all next weekend.


That sounds like a delicious dinner! Too bad you live so far away.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I love cake stands, particularly my Great Aunt's late-Victorian glass ones. I love all the tableware, it's so practical and they produced it in so many shapes and sizes to suit different ocassions. 

Many contemporary services look very crude and inelegant by comparison. But, alas, it reflects the current society which seems to be in too much of a hurry to take the time to enjoy simple pleasures.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

> Regarding mint, my plans are to plant it in a huge flower pot all by itself. I have catnip growing that way in a wooden half barrel and it does very well. Your idea of the old bucket sounds good, too, but we have a very heavy clay soil and can't dig very deep.
> 
> PS: The catnip is dried, then I put it into crocheted toys for the cats at our animal shelter. If I tried drinking it, would I start to meow?


I think yawn (as opposed to meow) would probably be the result. Interestingly, catnip acts as a sedative for humans.


----------



## knittingchocolate (Apr 3, 2011)

howdy dave i have just finished knitting some coffee cozies for myself and my mother,nothing worse than trying to enjoy a cuppa and its to hot to hold.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lloyann said:


> Charting from photographs is another matter altogether. I have developed my own, slightly unorthodox, method. I'm thinking of working an example on the
> forum for everyone to comment on and maybe find some short-cuts.
> 
> Maybe I'm just a bit of a dinosaur, but I can do things so much qucker and better by hand on graph paper.
> ...


Please, please, please share all you can share on this subjectcharting from photographsI want to be able to convert photographs into a chart so that I can knit the images.

Thank You, 
Lloyann[/quote]

OK, I'll work the process through, but keep a copy of each stage on file and post the process step-by-step in a week or two. It will be fun to compare notes with others.

Meanwhile, I have charts for two big projects to work on and I'd like to make some progress, even if I don't knit them immediately. I want to get the patterns done, before I forget what I'm trying to achieve!

Dave


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

Okay, I just got in from working a 13 hr day of election polls. Now I need tea and down time. Just me and the needles. It is the only way I can relax. Happy partying from Texas.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi my knitting family, I'm in st. Louis visiting two of my children and my precious grand baby Neel.we just got home from hiking 3.7 miles on a cool misty day,I've had two cups of tea English breakfast tea and Vietnamese tea and I'm still a little chilly. I'm going to fix a snag in my daughters friends sweater then I'm heading to bed. I'll be up early to start for home on the train where I'll have plenty of quiet knitting time twelve hours to work on my Carla's blanket and my ruffled scarfs. Goodnight all Kathy


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello everyone, I have been missing all the fun since Friday. I HAD been working on a sock with DPN's I must have brain damage because I just don't get it.
I would covet everyones prayers, I took a bad fall on Friday morning and have been in the emgcy. room with MRI's and X-rays. I do have a lot of metal in my back from 5 previous surgeries and 8 procedures and it looks like we may have to do some damage control and some new work on the hip and shoulder (Maybe). So maybe with this down time I might be able to work on this %%$#@^^ sock with DPN's I am having a terrible time trying to learn how. Oh goodie goodie it is time for me to take some of the happy pills they gave me, doesn't stop you from hurting but you don't care. Everyone keep a good thought.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Margaritas, count me in and I will have mine on the rocks with salt, salt and more salt, thank you.



settleg said:


> Now I'd gladly fix you a delicious margarita but you'd have quite a distance to go to get it! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

When we are thinking about knitting we are clicking brain cells together so it dose count.



Alexia said:


> Of course, creating a pattern counts as knitting, Dave. After all. Your brain is thinking about knitting stitches, right. If you're following a pattern or creating a patter, you have to read it first to know what you are up against before you start the actual project. And what you are doing is working on a "knitting" pattern that would give you that project. All we think about is knitting, knitting, knitting.
> In my case, I love changing patterns. I do that a lot. So it takes me some time to get it organize before I start, and sometimes I might even change it again as I go along which it means more time figuring it out. The time I spend on it it's stil about knitting regardless that I'm not physically clicking my needles along at that time.
> Let me know what you are working on. It would be interesting to see. Whatever it is I'm sure it will be lovely. Good Luck


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Queenmawmaw said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, Dave,
> ...


I feel with you, i had the injection couple of times, unfortunatly did not work, and the doc says i too young for a surgery, want to delay it as much as possible, so will not happen to me what happen to my dad, had to have his back operated on 2 times in 7years. Try not to sit in the same position for long time, that helps me, i get up and walk frequently, move my legs. another thing that helps me is exercise and abs exercise specifically. Try to see how much you can tolerate.
good luck, i will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I have come in a little late here but will try to be on time next week. I will have a cup of Mocha with ya all. I have been continuing my sock knitting. Finished one last Monday and am one fourth done with a new pair today. These will be my first ones with a lace pattern. They are called Embossed Leaves. from the 2005 Interweave Knits mag. Will post a picture of the ones I finished on Monday ( undulating rib) and these in progress as soon as my camera is finished being charged up. Would have taking the pics today but the camera was dead, dead, dead. See ya all later.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I had horrible back pain for a few years and finely gave in and went to see what was the problem. They said it was a pinched nerve and they could zap the nerve and I would be fine. So a year later they did the same thing plus injections and the third time they found out I had a cyst and sucked it out and have had NO more problems.



new knitter said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Queenmawmaw said:
> ...


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

So, like is the tea party going to be happening every weekend? What time does it start? I didn't get in on it right away and had a lot of "catching up" to do!


----------



## kat the potter (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi, Angela,
I have an etsy store, Grace Pottery. It's really pretty easy to get started and you can research most of what you need to know right on the site.Best of luck!
Kat


Angelcat said:


> Hello, tea partiers (and no, that's not political!) A pot of Earl Grey and a string bag that I'm anxious to finish knitting will be my contributions. I'm thinking about opening an Etsy store but I'm not sure about the items I should list and how to go about marketing it. Has anybody else tried this and, if so, do have any words of wisdom?
> 
> Angela


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Mary E
I am interested in your information about the injections. I am fixing to have this procedure. I like to know what to expect. At this point in time I am willing to try just about anything to get rid of this pain. I know my family is getting tired of hearing about it. This is a worksman comp claim and its been going on for over a year. If Walmart would have just fixed me from the beginning, I wouldn't be in this place. Any help will be muchly appreciated.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## westender (May 1, 2011)

Hi from Brisbane Australia. It is 2pm in the afternoon. Beautiful Autumn day - just had a cup of tea - love this website. I finished two scarves this week. Westender.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Jessica Jean this sounds a time where the e readers such as kindles would be good. All those books you could take with you to read and/or listen you. Though I suspect that they not be as good to listen to as audio books. It must be a very difficult place to spend much time for a woman.

I read a Yarn Harlot book (I think that was who it was anyway) and she was talking about the diseases knitters get. one was finishititis when we get this urge to finish off items- which we all would like to catch but which unfortunately rarely lasts long. Sounds like you need a good long dose of it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Buying a kettle the other day they had one that you set to the required temperatures- apparently the different teas need different temperatures e.g. white tea was only about 75 green tea about 85 I think, but black tea was 100.
I rarely drink tea of the bitter taste from the tannin. And yet I drink coffee (though I don't like the more bitter ones)
Dave I guess parts of Scotland where they have peat would need totally different blends to to counteract the taste of the peat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It's now 3pm here and he is asleep in the chair downstairs. When I went back to bed at about 2am he was awake!


----------



## lndoyle (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, as usual, I'm a little late to the party. Computer has been on the fritz until a few hours ago, and am just catching up with the Forum and e-mails now.
I hope you all had a nice tea party. I managed to squeeze in some knitting time today while watching the grandkids, so it was a good day. I'm working on a black shrug with metallic threads running through, to be worn on holiday next month. The back is done, the left side almost finished, 3 weeks to go, hope I get it finished in time!
Good night to all, and happy knitting!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Hello everyone, I have been missing all the fun since Friday. I HAD been working on a sock with DPN's I must have brain damage because I just don't get it.
> I would covet everyones prayers, I took a bad fall on Friday morning and have been in the emgcy. room with MRI's and X-rays. I do have a lot of metal in my back from 5 previous surgeries and 8 procedures and it looks like we may have to do some damage control and some new work on the hip and shoulder (Maybe). So maybe with this down time I might be able to work on this %%$#@^^ sock with DPN's I am having a terrible time trying to learn how. Oh goodie goodie it is time for me to take some of the happy pills they gave me, doesn't stop you from hurting but you don't care. Everyone keep a good thought.


*OUCH* You have my sympathy and all good wishes for a speedy recovery without yet more surgery.

I learned to do intarsia when I wrecked the cartilage in my knee playing rugger and had to rest it for weeks, maybe this latest injury will be the one that sees you win _The Battle of the Sock!_

In future years you will be able to regale your dinner party guests with details of your hard-fought campaign against _The Heels_, a hardy group of belligerents with a habit of digging themselves in. I'm sure you'll be ale to needle them out of their position, turning them into useful apparel!

Surreally yours
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

bonster said:


> So, like is the tea party going to be happening every weekend? What time does it start? I didn't get in on it right away and had a lot of "catching up" to do!


This is the second I have started and for as long as they prove popular, I will start a thread going at 11:00 p.m. UK time on a Friday night, just in time for afternoon tea in LA.

Anyone can join in the fun. I will post an entry in this thread with the new location, or you will be able to find it by clicking on my name and looking in the list of topics I have created.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It's just a week-end of parties for me. My son in law's 40th birthday picnic yesterday. The weather stayed dry. The kids played cricket, the grown ups played croquet and drank lots of Pims. Everybody ate loads and we had a gret time. Off to my grand daughters 3rd birthday party today, everyone has to dress as a princess so I must go and polish my tiara. Hope you are all enjoying the teaparty. PurpleV


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> It's just a week-end of parties for me. My son in law's 40th birthday picnic yesterday. The weather stayed dry. The kids played cricket, the grown ups played croquet and drank lots of Pims. Everybody ate loads and we had a gret time. Off to my grand daughters 3rd birthday party today, everyone has to dress as a princess so I must go and polish my tiara. Hope you are all enjoying the teaparty. PurpleV


Have a lovely time! Is your tiara set with amethysts and rose sapphires by any chance?

Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > It's just a week-end of parties for me. My son in law's 40th birthday picnic yesterday. The weather stayed dry. The kids played cricket, the grown ups played croquet and drank lots of Pims. Everybody ate loads and we had a gret time. Off to my grand daughters 3rd birthday party today, everyone has to dress as a princess so I must go and polish my tiara. Hope you are all enjoying the teaparty. PurpleV
> ...


Amethyst and purple jade and of course my dress is purple! :roll:


----------



## ibrow (Mar 22, 2011)

So you ARE a bloke, Fireball Dave. I'd love to know what brought you into this fairly female business of knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## meffie (Mar 28, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's now 3pm here and he is asleep in the chair downstairs. When I went back to bed at about 2am he was awake!


That sounds just like my cat!


----------



## ibrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh, I thought darowil was talking about her husband!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ibrow said:


> So you ARE a bloke, Fireball Dave. I'd love to know what brought you into this fairly female business of knitting. :thumbup:


The name gives it away a bit. But I'm into fairly _blokey_ things like rugger, cricket and especially motorsports. I'm watching the French MotoGP 125cc race this very moment and we have the timing screens up on other computers too, this is a petrolhead household.

As for knitting being a _female business_, many traditional sweater designs were created by fishermen. Needlecrafts are also popular with men in the armed forces because they pass the time productively and can be rolled up in a towel conveniently.

I like it as a means of visual expression, the limiting factor of one pixel per stitch presents an engaging intellectual challenge with colourwork. I liken it to _brick-laying in textile_!

Dave


----------



## ibrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, Dave, the name should make it a no-brainer, but I do have an acquaintance whose wife is called Lloyd and my brother's mother-in-law was known all her life as Tommy, so I never make assumptions!


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Congratulations Connie, on being cancer free. I am so happy for you.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ibrow said:


> Yes, Dave, the name should make it a no-brainer, but I do have an acquaintance whose wife is called Lloyd and my brother's mother-in-law was known all her life as Tommy, so I never make assumptions!


I agree, some names are tricky.

To answer the other part of your question, one of my nannies taught me when I was a little boy, she showed me how to do garter stitch, stocking stitch, rib, cable and work increases and decreases with egg cosies. I'm using evolutions of these basic designs for my patterns posted elsewhere on the forum.

Later in my boyhood I started making my own cricket sweaters, experimenting with complex combinations of cables to make them distinctive.

Then I learned the intarsia method and realised I could now turn the things I saw into sweater designs by stripping down my own photographs and graphic images. It's an interesting and relaxing way to while away odd hours and more productive than doing jig-saw puzzles; an evil creation I utterly detest, they feature in my own personal _Room 101_. Besides being hateful tortures, I just can't see the point in wasting time reassembling somebody else's vandalised images, when I can be creative with my own.

Dave


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Many of the herbs (weeds) spread like mint. Comfrey, lemon balm, bee balm -just to name a few. They need to be planted where they have some room to move and not take over everything around them. I have several stands of all these herbs. They actually are quite beautiful to grow and smell great when you step on the growth that wanders out of its space. My lawn was mowed last week so I had the smell of lilacs at the front of the house and the pineapple mint on back of the lawn. Oh, it was delicious. 

Of course mints can be grown in large planters on decks or sunny porches and there won't be any big wandering. 

And you can use the mints in so many ways--not just tea, as Dave noted. They also make great additions to salads. Found some in a quinoa salad that I purchased at a local HFS that has a great restaurant in it.

I think this dreary weather has been moving across the US and the rain has hit me in NY this a.m.--as promised. This discussion has been a lot of fun. Love getting to know people more fully as people and their lives. And love all the social history. I didn't 'get' history at all until I discovered the study of social history.

Am looking for new lace patterns to use on my market bags this a.m. and beginning my 5th bag this week. Goal = 8-10 bags by next Friday. And thinking of different handles, too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

well he purred when I stroked him after telling him the story, but he is a little big for a cat at 6'.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

When I spent 2 months doing grand jury duty and knitted my way through those hours, many of the other people on the jury panel had little things to tell me. One of the people was an older man who approached me one day to say he used to knit.

We also had talk someplace on one of these forum discussions about how useful it is to teach learning challenge kids to knit. ADD/ADHD children do very well learning to knit in school and found it easier to stay focused on the academics when engaged in a physical activity simultaneously. And how useful a skill with such a good sense of success for them!

Also, Dave, as per a quest of yours have you ever scanned in photos of your 'pictures' and tried printing them out on knitting graph paper. Or another idea is to use tracing paper imprinted with the knitting graph to transfer your designs. And my last thought is to try and use a translucent paper printed in a graph and then reprinted with the picture or used as a tracing paper?

Just some thoughts that may help with the graphing of your designs which sound like they want to be complicated.


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi MegK31 what a small world we live in I have visited that shop on a few occasions though last time I was there thought her stock had gone down and was hoping she wasn't going to close down. We have had quite a few wool shops close up here I usually have to travel to visit wool shops I enjoy it so don't mind can't say the same for my husband as he has to drive me

Anne


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Dave, thankyou for your post regarding how to find the 'Tea Party' thread.

I do love my cups of tea. As for what types of tea I like, I guess I am probably a bit boring. At home I drink mainly Tetley Decaffeinated Tea, but when visiting friends I have whatever brand/type is given to me. When eating out I will ask for English Breakfast if they have it. Unfortunately the decaffeinated tea only comes in tea cup bags form. If I could buy it in loose tea leaf form I would love to have it that way, and made in a teapot. Sometimes I pop a couple of teabags in a small teapot and just pretend it's real tea.

I also like English Breakfast Tea. Twenty something years ago I even drank Peppermint Tea, very refreshing. It is the only tea I am able to drink black. All other tea has to have milk added to it. If I am having a pot of loose leaf tea I always put the milk in the cup first before pouring the tea. I find that I can't get my tea strong enough if putting milk in first when using tea bags. 

Thankyou again Dave - it takes a while but I read every comment posted. Thoroughly enjoying it. 

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

tamarque said:


> When I spent 2 months doing grand jury duty and knitted my way through those hours, many of the other people on the jury panel had little things to tell me. One of the people was an older man who approached me one day to say he used to knit.
> 
> We also had talk someplace on one of these forum discussions about how useful it is to teach learning challenge kids to knit. ADD/ADHD children do very well learning to knit in school and found it easier to stay focused on the academics when engaged in a physical activity simultaneously. And how useful a skill with such a good sense of success for them!
> 
> ...


In the old, pre-digital, days I used to put my photographs through a colour-photocopier stocked with knitter's graph paper. Later I would scan them in and either print onto knitter's graph paper, or super-impose a suitable rectangular grid using a graphics program. Nowadays, web applications like _KnitPro_ will do this in seconds.

However such a system can only ever be a starting point for creating a knitting chart. Computers are mindless number-crunchers possessing neither _taste_ nor _eye_. The resulting image needs to be smoothed and adjusted to create a workable chart. There is also the question of reducing the colour palette and the elimination of isolated single stitches. To deal with these problems I use the machine output as a guide to create the chart I will actually follow when knitting. Colouring pencils are so easy to use, one doesn't need an instruction manual that doubles as a door-stop to draw.

I also enjoy cross stitch and have several charting programs for that. Of course, a cross stitch is a perfect square, whereas a knitted stitch is rectangular, that means any image needs to be scaled appropriately. I tend to work pictures in DK yarn at 22 stitches and 28 rows over 4 inches using 4mm needles. Therefore by taking the vertical height of the image in pixels and multiplying it by 1.27 I get a value I can enter into the scaling command on the GNU Image Manipulation Program _GIMP_ to stretch my image. When this modified image is put through a stitch converter it will produce a stretched image which will reproportion correctly when knitted. I find it very easy to smooth cross stitch charts on screen.

My problem is that whether I generate a paper graph, or a cross stitch processed chart, this needs to be converted into a digitised knitter's chart. That means laboriously creating it stitch-by-stitch using a knitting chart program. The finished digital chart then has to be converted into one of the four file formats supported by this forum and appropriately sized, back to _GIMP_.

I've never encountered this problem before, because I've never needed to output a digital chart until now. I'm also severely technologically challenged, I'm sure many of you are rolling around laughing at the ridiculously clumsy way I go about doing this. My sixteen yearold tells me computers are for his generation to understand and that I should stick to glass photographic plates. Curiously, he hasn't come up with a more accurate or quicker method, despite his guffaws at my incompetence.

I've come to the conclusion, I'm thick!

Dave


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Just working on a little dishcloth with a coffee this am. MIL is here for 2 weeks, down in her back and needs help. She is 87, mind sharp as a tack, but body frail. She is getting some better and may get to return home next weekend. Have many things on needles right now but too tedious to work on and visit with her. Make too many mistakes when I'm talking so much.

Dave, any chance we can see the shrug. I am so interested in shrugs for my daughter and two granddaughters, ages 4 & 8. They love shrugs and ponchos.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dave---you may feel 'thick' with computers, but you are way ahead of me. When I think of the IBM'rs that I know, the only difference btw you and them is that they seem to relish the challenge of these digital beasts and have a high expectation of winning the battle. I have a retired computer geek in my community who will run over at the mere mention of a computer problem. Truth be told? He has never fixed one single problem that I had and when failure rears its ugly head at him, he disses it and walks off and forgets it totally. And that's the difference: we feel 'thick' but he just trashes the problem as not his fault!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

FYI, Jenny: peppermint tea is not black tea. It is an herb and has an entirely different biochemical composition. It should never have milk put in it, IMHO.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wilbo said:


> Just working on a little dishcloth with a coffee this am. MIL is here for 2 weeks, down in her back and needs help. She is 87, mind sharp as a tack, but body frail. She is getting some better and may get to return home next weekend. Have many things on needles right now but too tedious to work on and visit with her. Make too many mistakes when I'm talking so much.
> 
> Dave, any chance we can see the shrug. I am so interested in shrugs for my daughter and two granddaughters, ages 4 & 8. They love shrugs and ponchos.


Do you mean me? I haven't made a 'shrug' in years, I think the last time was for my late Mother, she died ten years ago, although I made a bed-jacket for an elderly friend a little while ago. I ocassionally knock out the odd baby's matinee jacket for friends. But I generally make adult jumpers and pullovers, the odd waistcoat and jacket and a few household accessories.

Dave


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Carolynjune3 said:


> I am new to this tea party. I had finshed the baby sweater and hat I was knitting, I was trying to knit the bootie. Never done booties before and I had to stop and put the needles away. I will try again another time, right now I am looking for a pattern for a simple baby blanket. The last great grandchild was born two weeks ago this was my 19th great grandchild and the next one will be born in Oct. I wonder when they are going to stop. There is still one grandchild that is 12 years old. I plan on living to 100 but that is only 22 years away as of June 28th. lol Boy I sure got talkive I'll go now and let someone else have a say. God Bless everyone.
> Carolynjune


wow now that's a legacy 
:thumbup:


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

tamarque said:


> FYI, Jenny: peppermint tea is not black tea. It is an herb and has an entirely different biochemical composition. It should never have milk put in it, IMHO.


Sorry, I actually did know that. I just meant that I did not have milk in it. My wording was wrong. I have a couple of friends who always put milk in theirs and apart from looking odd it tastes revolting. They used to insist that I was wrong. A married couple who were friends of ours many many years ago introduced me to peppermint tea. I would put it in a gadget and sit it in my cup and pour boiling water in. Used to quite like it. Can't remember where I used to buy the leaves now though. I may look into trying it again soon. From memory, it did take me a short time to get used to it before I started to enjoy drinking it.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Well done Dave, a delightful tea party idea, a bit late joining I'm afraid.

Just finished knitting a child's hat the type often seen on the head of a flower fairy just the tail ends to hide away. 
Thinking about knitting a scarf with a pair of ponies for glove at the ends for the grand daughters living Australia, perhaps a cuppa will help.

Val


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > When I spent 2 months doing grand jury duty and knitted my way through those hours, many of the other people on the jury panel had little things to tell me. One of the people was an older man who approached me one day to say he used to knit.
> ...


Good morning all, just reading the latest posts while having my morning coffee. You don't sound "thick" to me, Dave. I retired as a Computer Programmer/Systems Analyst and I wouldn't tackle what you're doing. My son who is a Software Engineer lost everything on his computer a while ago - he hadn't backed it up. So you see, even the so-called "experts" have problems.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Isn't that the way it seems to always work--get rid of something and then want it back. I gave away a lot of yarn and then everyone was talking about market bags and wished I had one of the yarns back because it would have been perfect for those bags.



DorisT said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > With all this talk about egg cozies I went searching on google for different ones. Here's *one* for a mere $145.00 (might have to do a copy and paste? I scaled down the link so it is smaller)
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> ibrow said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Dave, the name should make it a no-brainer, but I do have an acquaintance whose wife is called Lloyd and my brother's mother-in-law was known all her life as Tommy, so I never make assumptions!
> ...


Dave, what is a Room 101. Is that where you send all the things you dislike? It's a new term to me.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

That's precisely my point. You're a computer expert and you wouldn't tackle doing what I'm doing, because I'm doing it in this utterly stupid manner. 

No intelligent individual would use my method because it is inelegant, time-consuming and clumsy. It is not a solution, merely a Heath Robinsonesque expediency cobbled together by a ham-fisted idiot. 

There has to be a better way!
Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Many of the herbs (weeds) spread like mint. Comfrey, lemon balm, bee balm -just to name a few. They need to be planted where they have some room to move and not take over everything around them. I have several stands of all these herbs. They actually are quite beautiful to grow and smell great when you step on the growth that wanders out of its space. My lawn was mowed last week so I had the smell of lilacs at the front of the house and the pineapple mint on back of the lawn. Oh, it was delicious.
> 
> Of course mints can be grown in large planters on decks or sunny porches and there won't be any big wandering.
> 
> ...


I started a file on "Herbs" long ago and added articles that I found in newspapers and magazines. When my spearmint gets going (if it does, as our summers here in VA are SO hot) I'll have to check my file for it uses. Of course, now that we can Google for whatever info we need to know, my file is probably useless.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> That's precisely my point. You're a computer expert and you wouldn't tackle doing what I'm doing, because I'm doing it in this utterly stupid manner.
> 
> No intelligent individual would use my method because it is inelegant, time-consuming and clumsy. It is not a solution, merely a Heath Robinsonesque expediency cobbled together by a ham-fisted idiot.
> 
> ...


I don't consider myself a "computer expert" by any means. I was referring to my son who holds two Master's Degrees in Electronics Engineering and yet doesn't back up the data on his computer. In the end, he had to pay someone to try to retrieve it. Don't put yourself down!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > ibrow said:
> ...


_Room101_ is the creation of George Owell in his book _1984_. It is the place where prisoners of the state are tortured by subjecting them to their own worst fears and nightmares. More than things you dislike, these are terror-inducing phobias!

In other words, evil things like jigsaw puzzles!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I don't consider myself a "computer expert" by any means. I was referring to my son who holds two Master's Degrees in Electronics Engineering and yet doesn't back up the data on his computer. In the end, he had to pay someone to try to retrieve it. Don't put yourself down!


He sounds a bit like me in that respect. I'm the photographer who always ends up using a _Photo-Me_ machine, because I've never quite got round to setting one up for myself. As a consequence, my passport contains the usual dreadful _'Would you buy a used car from this man'_ photo!

Dave

p.s. I really am thick, it's official!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm sorry, Dave, I hadn't had my second cup. lol The shrug question should have been directed to queenmawmaw. I will ask her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my, I'm back again and did I ever sleep late; stayed up much too late working on almost forgotten birthday present for DH. Still didn't finish it but will get to work at it again in a few minutes. 

Dave...a much earlier post mentioned wanting a recipe for a walnut cake of sorts that you mentioned at the previous tea party. Any chance of you posting it? I'm in a baking mood and perhaps that could be my DH's birthday cake today.

Going to knit now; soon as I refill my coffee cup. Will keep checkin in for new and interesting posts.

Gwen


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Any chance we'll see a picture of the shrug? I am very interested in knitting one.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > ibrow said:
> ...


I guess my education is lacking and I'm only guessing why. From Google I learned that 1984 was published in 1949. That was probably a busy year for me (I was working for the Federal government at the time) and didn't have much time for pleasure reading. I did find out, though, that it's available online. See what you're doing for us, Dave? You're broadening our education!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Wilbo, Bitsey here. Just read your post. I am working on a shrug right now. Go Plymouth Yarn Co. Design Studio It
scalled the "Baby Alpaca Grande Vest. I am using a 4 ply yarn with size 11 needles. I cast on and did one row with 10 1/2. It made it easier on my hands.

Nevermind just went there and I couldn't find it. This was given to me by a friend last year. If I were more knowledgeable about computers I could send it to you. I will see if I can find out how to do that. Bitsey (susan)


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

martin keith, I am so in hopes that all goes well for you! I am kinda late getting this as it is Sunday morning here. PLEASE Take care and remember our prayers are with you. Hope to see that SOCK in short order. Just do one stitch at a time and it will all fall together. I had alot of trouble too, directions sounded foreign to me but now that I have figured them out I wish I could sit next to you and show you the way. The best help I can offer is suggesting youtube. Go stitch by stitch and you WILL make it. Be safe and healthy and happy, and we care so you always have us and our prayers with you.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Orwell wrote _1984_ in 1948, he reversed the last numbers for his nightmare vision of a future dystopian totalitarian state. He wasn't too far off in his predictions, digital technology means web-pages can be re-written and amended at will. Entries can be changed and this has serious implications.

Far too many people rely on the internet as a source of facts. When web pages can be changed with the click of a button, history is in a permanent state of flux, I find this worrying. With printed books, the ink doesn't move around on the page and re-arrange the words, it is fixed. A book may have questionnable authorship, but any controversy surrounding it can be tracked and the facts verified by reference to other sources. I avoid online sources for anything other than rough, vague pointers, then I play in the library.

Where this will lead, I shudder to think. But _1984_ warns us of the consequences of a society where 'truth' is easily changeable. It should be required reading.

Dave


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Dave, What a wonderful way to pay homeage to your nanny!! You learned doing them and now you are so generously sharing your lovely free patterns with us. A big full circle. Is your nanny able to know? Oh my, the history and the fun in this tea time we share. A bit of your past to know you better, thanks for sharing. I sooooooo enjoy these days when we are closer and just enjoy one another on a slow and caring way. THANK you Dave for being there for us once again. It gets better & better each weekend, pretty soon we truely will be one big family. A big hug and lots of love to you Dave, thanks more than you can know!!


----------



## wsthom (Feb 10, 2011)

How cool is this?! Ii's almost like sitting in the same room and listening to everyone chat! I's snowing here, (CA in May!) reading my Knitting Paradise which is so inspirational. I've got socks on my dpn's and the begining of a vest on reg needles. I need to have a side project going because my eyes get too tired just working with the tiny yarn & no. 1 needles.
THANKS! for sharing inspiration


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Orwell wrote _1984_ in 1948, he reversed the last numbers for his nightmare vision of a future dystopian totalitarian state. He wasn't too far off in his predictions, digital technology means web-pages can be re-written and amended at will. Entries can be changed and this has serious implications.
> 
> Far too many people rely on the internet as a source of facts. When web pages can be changed with the click of a button, history is in a permanent state of flux, I find this worrying. With printed books, the ink doesn't move around on the page and re-arrange the words, it is fixed. A book may have questionnable authorship, but any controversy surrounding it can be tracked and the facts verified by reference to other sources. I avoid online sources for anything other than rough, vague pointers, then I play in the library.
> 
> ...


I love libraries, too, and would much rather have a "real" book in my hands than reading from a computer or a kindle. I can see a real use of a kindle for traveling and not wanting to load your luggage with heavy books, but I can't cuddle up in bed with a computer or kindle like I can with a book. When my husband and I go to the library, he finds a book and is ready to leave, while I have to look at the "New books" section, every book on every subject that interests me: travel, crocheting, knitting, quilting (although I don't quilt), cooking, etc., etc. I used to volunteer at our local library, but it began to tire me out so I gave it up. I still get special treatment from the librarians when I show up, though. Maybe I'll be a librarian in my next life.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> Oh my, I'm back again and did I ever sleep late; stayed up much too late working on almost forgotten birthday present for DH. Still didn't finish it but will get to work at it again in a few minutes.
> 
> Dave...a much earlier post mentioned wanting a recipe for a walnut cake of sorts that you mentioned at the previous tea party. Any chance of you posting it? I'm in a baking mood and perhaps that could be my DH's birthday cake today.
> 
> ...


Hi Gwen,

Walnut layer cake is simplicity itself. You make up a basic sponge mix of three eggs plus equal their weight of self-raising flour, caster sugar and butter plus two tablespoons of milk lightly beaten into the eggs. Cream together the butter and sugar, beat in the eggs and milk, then fold in the flour. Then add two tablespoons of instant coffee powder and an ounce of finely chopped walnuts. Divide the mixture between two buttered and lined tins and bake in the usual manner.

Cool the cakes on a wire rack then carefully slice each in half to give you four discs. Liberally cover each with chocolate flavoured butter-cream icing and assemble into a stack. Finally decorate the top by arranging walnut halves in the icing and dust with icing sugar.

Enjoy
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tell me, do you have instant custard powder in America?

Dave


----------



## Zacharysgrammy (Feb 21, 2011)

wordpaintervs said:


> Bitsey...we often suffer from 'stashs gone wild'...in my room i have fabric, drawing and painting supplies, 2 sewing machines, knitting needles, crochet hooks and 2 sewing cabinets. It is a nightmare room. giggle. If yours is organised you are blessed. The preceding list doesn't ven begin to account for all the crafting and drawing books and quilting frame.
> 
> Laughing at myself
> 
> Vickey


Your craft room sounds EXACTLY like mine! I could use some help with organization.... have yet to find anyone willing to help. lol Most just back away in horror!!


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm late getting to the party. It's 12:45 PM on PA's north coast. I've just read all the posts. Happy Birthday to those celebrating. Get well wishes to those who are in need. Thanks to all who posted such interesting things. Thanks especially to Dave for hosting.

It's a cold, rainy day here. I had to turn the heat back on.
Take care, Donna (KiSu 719)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tell me, do you have instant custard powder in America?
> 
> Dave


I haven't heard of it. We do have boxes of custard pudding mix, but I'm sure that's not what you mean.

My Mom used to make delicious custard pudding from scratch. She had her "pet" chickens and my Dad had Bessie, the cow, who gave about 20 quarts of milk per day. It was all my Mom could do to use up all the eggs and milk, with only a family of 4. She also made milk-based soups like tomato bisque which I refused to eat even though my Dad said it was good for me. I didn't like the looks of all those tomato pieces floating in hot milk. When we went to pot luck suppers at church, she'd bring milk of all things. And it was raw; we wouldn't think to drink raw milk nowadays for fear of germs.

To get back to your question, Dave, why do you ask?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you Dave! I'll need to do some research to calculate the amt. of flour, sugar, and butter...I pretty much have to follow a specific recipe to make something new. Had to research what caster sugar was. LOL One of the nice things about this forum is it is expanding my knowledge since many items are referred to differently in different countries, or for that matter within a country it can differ.



FireballDave said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my, I'm back again and did I ever sleep late; stayed up much too late working on almost forgotten birthday present for DH. Still didn't finish it but will get to work at it again in a few minutes.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you Dave! I'll need to do some research to calculate the amt. of flour, sugar, and butter...I pretty much have to follow a specific recipe to make something new and measure ingredients out by amt. not weight. Had to research what caster sugar was. LOL One of the nice things about this forum is it is expanding my knowledge since many items are referred to differently in different countries, or for that matter within a country it can differ.



FireballDave said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my, I'm back again and did I ever sleep late; stayed up much too late working on almost forgotten birthday present for DH. Still didn't finish it but will get to work at it again in a few minutes.
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Wilbo, Bitsey here. Just read your post. I am working on a shrug right now. Go Plymouth Yarn Co. Design Studio It
> scalled the "Baby Alpaca Grande Vest. I am using a 4 ply yarn with size 11 needles. I cast on and did one row with 10 1/2. It made it easier on my hands.
> 
> Nevermind just went there and I couldn't find it. This was given to me by a friend last year. If I were more knowledgeable about computers I could send it to you. I will see if I can find out how to do that. Bitsey (susan)


http://www.yarn.com/product/webs-knitting-patterns-plymouth-n026-vest/
Is this the one?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, do you serve McVitie's tea biscuits with your tea? I think that's what they're called. I learned about them from another forum - an American who is married to an English woman and lives near Mildenhall AFB told us about them. Believe it or not, I was able to buy them from our military commissary here in N. VA. The Metro DC area has folks who've been statoned all over the world so they request the commissary to stock items they bought in foreign countries I'll have to look for your instant custard powder. I've bought Oetker's vanilla pudding powder, also chocolate, but the package says it is a product of Canada (by way of England?).


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

If you use a balance pair of scales and put the eggs on one side, you can weigh equal measures of the other ingredients. It ensures the proportions remain the same regardless of the size of the eggs.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just clicked back on line. and yes Wilbo, that is the one..it is fairly easy, but I quess I am getting bored with it and want it done. Bitsey(susan)

Sorry, I did not read the post properly Siouxanne. Thank you so much.

It is hard getting use to have so many places one can talk.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

meffie said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Back from the birthday party. I'm all caked out. Tiara back in the box. Time to do some knitting and catch up with everything here. Have a good week everybody. PurpleV :


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, do you serve McVitie's tea biscuits with your tea? I think that's what they're called. I learned about them from another forum - an American who is married to an English woman and lives near Mildenhall AFB told us about them. Believe it or not, I was able to buy them from our military commissary here in N. VA. The Metro DC area has folks who've been statoned all over the world so they request the commissary to stock items they bought in foreign countries I'll have to look for your instant custard powder. I've bought Oetker's vanilla pudding powder, also chocolate, but the package says it is a product of Canada (by way of England?).


I love _Rich Tea_ biscuits and _Custard Creams_ and _Ginger Nuts_ and... and... and!

The 'Custard Powder' question was because I was going to post the receipt for _Custard Cakes_ but if it isn't available, such would be pointless.

You chaps can get anything in those military stores of yours, I'm envious.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, do you serve McVitie's tea biscuits with your tea? I think that's what they're called. I learned about them from another forum - an American who is married to an English woman and lives near Mildenhall AFB told us about them. Believe it or not, I was able to buy them from our military commissary here in N. VA. The Metro DC area has folks who've been statoned all over the world so they request the commissary to stock items they bought in foreign countries I'll have to look for your instant custard powder. I've bought Oetker's vanilla pudding powder, also chocolate, but the package says it is a product of Canada (by way of England?).
> ...


Well, you'll just have to come over to the U.S. for a visit and I'll "sponsor" you into our Commissary. We have foods from England, Germany, Korea, Vietnam, Japan, etc., etc., you name it and we probably have it or can request it. I'll check for the custard powder next time I shop. My husband is half German (on his mother's side) so I fix things like sauerbraten with ginger snap gravy for him. Unfortunately, his mother and his English father separated when he was six months old so his food likes and dislikes weren't influenced by that side of the family.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tell me, do you have instant custard powder in America?
> 
> Dave


YES Dave, indeed we have instant custard powder in America. Don't you know this is the country of "Instant Gratification???" On a serious note, I don't like anything instant, it just isn't the same.

Have a great day, thank you so much for your effort in making Tea Time a reality, I find it highly entertaining, enjoying the blogs. Are we on for next week?

xo Ingrid in OR


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me, do you have instant custard powder in America?
> ...


Thanks for that Ingrid.

Oh Goody! Next week is definitely on. As with this weekend, I will open the thread at 11:00 p.m. UK time with a welcoming message. I will post a link to the new location here, so you should receive a message notification through the system.

Next week I will have the _Custard Cake_ receipt typed up with an anecdote about its creation, something for you to look forward to... I hope!

Dave


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Sounds great! Yes, yes, looking forward to your Custard Cake recipe, yummmm! Thanx.

Enjoy your week, keep up the spirit

;-) :thumbup:

Ingrid


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Not so sunny day in So. California but beautiful weather to be knitting/crocheting by. I am crocheting my son-in-law an afghan and it is very slow going. I think by the time I'm through with this project I will have made 1-1/2 afghans. Why is it that it seems errors are usually made at the beginning of the row? I can't tell you how many rows I have had to rip out after finishing that row because the stitch count is wrong (and we're talking 133 stitches!)

Well, back to redoing my latest row. Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Not so sunny day in So. California but beautiful weather to be knitting/crocheting by. I am crocheting my son-in-law an afghan and it is very slow going. I think by the time I'm through with this project I will have made 1-1/2 afghans. Why is it that it seems errors are usually made at the beginning of the row? I can't tell you how many rows I have had to rip out after finishing that row because the stitch count is wrong (and we're talking 133 stitches!)
> 
> Well, back to redoing my latest row. Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday.


So sorry 'bout your frogging, I feel for you. If it's any consolation, I've frogged 4 projects last month, not because of mistakes, but mostly un-suitable yarn for the projects. It's just par for the JOY of knitting. It does help not being a perfectionist, .... I'm working on that one, lol.

BTW, are you in San Diego? If so, that is 'home' for me. I'm a temp. transplant to OR, taking care of aging dad. Missing the sunshine and friends....

Hug, Ingrid


----------



## ibrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Your nannies must have been on to it, Dave, not only because they taught you to knit, but because they taught you in such a way that the whole thing engaged your attention and still fascinates you. Brilliant women (or were they men??!!!!) Re jigsaws, I personally find that in my incredibly multi-tasking life, jigsaws have their place. Because they require total concentration, and inner dialogues about where pieces might go, they don't allow me to think about anything else. They're a valued addition to my arsenal of tricks for when my brain is overloaded.


----------



## Booklady38 (Jan 16, 2011)

It does seem that I am always late. I have missed the tea again. One of these days I will be on time. This is such a great idea!!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, I live in Escondido. How long ago did you move? My family moved here in 1974 and oh what a difference it is now. Freeways aren't as bad as Orange or L.A. counties, but getting pretty darn close. And the prices of homes are outrageous.



KNITTWITTIBE said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > Not so sunny day in So. California but beautiful weather to be knitting/crocheting by. I am crocheting my son-in-law an afghan and it is very slow going. I think by the time I'm through with this project I will have made 1-1/2 afghans. Why is it that it seems errors are usually made at the beginning of the row? I can't tell you how many rows I have had to rip out after finishing that row because the stitch count is wrong (and we're talking 133 stitches!)
> ...


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me, do you have instant custard powder in America?
> ...


Hi Dave.... I don't know about the USA, but here in Canada we do have a custard powder called Birds Custard Powder. It comes in a can as such. I use if when I make nanaimo bars. Most grocery stores here sell it. Lotsa luck.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Dave--lay off the jigsaw puzzles. I happen to love doing them.
They challenge my eyes--which need the exercise. I also love watching the forms develop. Hmm, sounds a bit like knitting!

The puzzles I like are art puzzles which have lots of intriguing colors and patterning. I have even framed a couple in my life.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Booklady38 said:


> It does seem that I am always late. I have missed the tea again. One of these days I will be on time. This is such a great idea!!


I'm thinking about a mid-week elevenses, for those who work weekends. Anyone interested?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Mungie said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Great stuff!

Custard is on the menu for next weekend!

Dave


----------



## Booklady38 (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anyone remember Junket tablets? They made a custard like dessert especially if you were in a hurry. I seem to have noticed them in a grocery store not too long ago.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

1984 is a great piece of political and semantic understanding. So much of it has come to pass. The idea of 'newspeak' is clearly part of the mass media presentations by our so-called leaders. And the idea that you control people's very thinking by limiting and directing their language is absolutely true and in use today.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey DorisT--go back to drinking the raw milk. It is the only milk that has anything living in it--we want those bacteria and the fat and vit D and the enzymes. All my cheese eating is from raw milk cheeses--cow, goat, sheep! And they keep in the refrig for weeks where your sterilized, processed stuff lasts about a week at most.
It is the processed stuff that causes so much problem with people's digestion, too! We have been fed a crock of bs by Big Agribiz and their buddies the FDA/USDA. Talk about 1984 Newspeeak and Mind Control!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ibrow said:


> Your nannies must have been on to it, Dave, not only because they taught you to knit, but because they taught you in such a way that the whole thing engaged your attention and still fascinates you. Brilliant women (or were they men??!!!!) Re jigsaws, I personally find that in my incredibly multi-tasking life, jigsaws have their place. Because they require total concentration, and inner dialogues about where pieces might go, they don't allow me to think about anything else. They're a valued addition to my arsenal of tricks for when my brain is overloaded.


They were great, but Nanny Lambert was best! All women, I don't think there were any male nannies in the 60s.

Jig-Saw Puzzles, where to begin? I'm an only child and grew up in a house that had to be silent and serene because my Mother was very ill much of the time. She had periods when she was well, but throughout my early years, these periods were brief. She actually got a lot better in the 70s and 80s when new pharmaceutical interventions became available. Mother also spent long periods in the alps convalescing.

So birthdays came around and brought brightly-wrapped parcels from the well-meaning, all of them containing yet another jig-saw puzzle, all of them with a card saying "We thought you'd like something you could do quietly on your own"! Birthdays are supposed to be happy times, I dreaded being reminded I was alone, other children couldn't come round because the house had to kept quiet, I was to sit and silently waste my time putting back together a picture somebody had intentionally trashed.

I loathe these vile things, I cannot see the point. If I wanted that picture, I'd go out and buy a decent print. Better still, create something new and original.

Never ever buy an only child a jig-saw puzzle unless they actually ask for one, buy them the best kid-magnet you can think of, Scalextric springs to mind!

Dave


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Good afternoon Dave and all,
Its 5:15 p.m. here in Texas and I just read all of the last seven pages of posts. Are yaw's ears ringing? I just came from my granddaughter's First Communion Party. I bragged on all of you to my daughter's in laws. The First Communion Ceremony was beautiful and the sermon was right on point. I think you all would be very proud of me because I was able to keep my opinion to myself with my son in law. He made a nasty comment about if my daughter was to start knitting. I just gave him the Queenmawmaw look.
Dave, I will be here for this week's party. Thank you so much for doing this for all of us. It really opens up my world for me.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## smoke (Mar 23, 2011)

this is from canada again i knit socks got hooked on them after my frist pair but now i am making a sweater coat for my husband. it has a fish on the back it is from mary maxim


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

It's now time for Sunday night dinner here on the US east coast. It's been a lovely party and I've read every post. Tomorrow's my birthday and I want no puzzles, only yarn, more yarn and more knitting books. Thank you Dave. You've been a most charming and knowledgeable host. Until the next party, happy knitting to all and a surcease of pain for all those suffering illness or injury.

Ellie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

aljellie said:


> It's now time for Sunday night dinner here on the US east coast. It's been a lovely party and I've read every post. Tomorrow's my birthday and I want no puzzles, only yarn, more yarn and more knitting books. Thank you Dave. You've been a most charming and knowledgeable host. Until the next party, happy knitting to all and a surcease of pain for all those suffering illness or injury.
> 
> Ellie


Have a great Birthday tomorrow and eat lots of cake!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm going to bid all you good people a friendly "Goodnight". Thanks for making this global virtual party work. I've learned loads and thoroughly enjoyed looking in from time to time as I went about my chores.

Many thanks for your company
Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hey Dave--lay off the jigsaw puzzles. I happen to love doing them.
> They challenge my eyes--which need the exercise. I also love watching the forms develop. Hmm, sounds a bit like knitting!
> 
> The puzzles I like are art puzzles which have lots of intriguing colors and patterning. I have even framed a couple in my life.


I used to love doing jigsaw puzzles. I could always predict when I became pregnant because my urge to do a jigsaw puzzle increased, something like a craving for a particular food. Thank heavens that doesn't happen anymore.

:roll:


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Yes, I live in Escondido. How long ago did you move? My family moved here in 1974 and oh what a difference it is now. Freeways aren't as bad as Orange or L.A. counties, but getting pretty darn close. And the prices of homes are outrageous.
> 
> I moved to OR almost 3 yrs ago, but try to spend a few days every year in SD to visit with friends. Know what you mean re: growth, my family moved to SD in 1960, I've seen it expand.
> 
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hey DorisT--go back to drinking the raw milk. It is the only milk that has anything living in it--we want those bacteria and the fat and vit D and the enzymes. All my cheese eating is from raw milk cheeses--cow, goat, sheep! And they keep in the refrig for weeks where your sterilized, processed stuff lasts about a week at most.
> It is the processed stuff that causes so much problem with people's digestion, too! We have been fed a crock of bs by Big Agribiz and their buddies the FDA/USDA. Talk about 1984 Newspeeak and Mind Control!


Well, it certainly did me no harm (raw milk, that is). I don't remember that our family had upset stomachs, etc. And I'll be 83 this October so all that raw milk, fresh eggs, homemade butter, and fresh veggies from my Dad's garden must have done some good.

Are you able to buy raw milk? I learned to love goat cheese when we spent a couple of weeks in the Loire valley of France and our group was taken to a goat farm. Yum - that stuff was good. I tried bringing some home in my suitcase but that was a disaster!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I go thru phases with puzzles. Have a stack of them given to me. Many are fine art pieces that are quite challenging. I can understand Dave's dislike of them given the emotional connotations for him. I, too, was a lonely, only child but had a different experience. I loved having things I could do alone. So solitaire card games, yarn,sewing, and other crafts, books, crossword puzzles and of course jigsaw puzzles
were my friends and gave me solice and companionship for hours on end. I have an Egyptian mummy puzzle, 2 sides, both with solid black backgrounds. I don't think I ever got that one finished. But got a collection of puzzles from Free Cycle that included a bunch of fine art pictures, Degas, Monet, Renoir, etc. 

PS. I would rather crave a puzzle than junk food!


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

Mungie, I love green tea also and it is my favorite. But my most favorite pie is the one's you just made. My mom use to make rhubarb pie also so yummy. If I am buying a pie I always look for rhubarb, but usually they have strawberries in them too. I do not bake very often because My husband does not eat baked goods except an occasionally he buys cookies or those powdered donuts. So I end up eating the pie by myself. yummy and the pounds keep coming... ha ha


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

aljellie said:


> It's now time for Sunday night dinner here on the US east coast. It's been a lovely party and I've read every post. Tomorrow's my birthday and I want no puzzles, only yarn, more yarn and more knitting books. Thank you Dave. You've been a most charming and knowledgeable host. Until the next party, happy knitting to all and a surcease of pain for all those suffering illness or injury.
> 
> Ellie


I won't send you a puzzle - honest!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes I remember my mom using junket tablets but don't remember what she used them for. I was going to say homemade ice cream ?
connie from Ohio USA


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

I seen last weeks party and it was so nice to read all that was written. I think the people on this site are peole that you don't often see on other sites. People on this site are so freinly and very nice to one another. It is a joy to come here and read and see if there are answers to questions that I might have been wanting answers to. There was one lady that tried to help me with knitting booties this was the first time for me. Back years ago, when I had been knitting before I got into the business of making quilts and taking in quilts tops to be sewm by hand. I use to make sweaters, gloves, mittins, spreads and shawls etc. but never booties until now when my 18th greatgramdchild came and now there is another one he is just over two weeks old and now I am looking for a pattern for a baby blanket. I been going over some on the internet. I better get going as I heard there is another coming along in Oct. I was just going to say how much I love this torum. Here I am going on and on. You all have a great thing going here. I will be droping in from time to time. I promise I won't write anything not this long again. Good night, sweet dreams, God Bless everyone.

Carolynjune


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

I also like to work on puzzles now and then. I love it when I have someone working on it with me. Sometimes my 7 yr old grand-daughter helps me and we have so much fun. Lately I have been putting together Star War models of ships with lego's for my 5 yr grandson. I did it so he would not loose the pieces and therefore he would be crying. Actually it was a lot of fun and took a long time to do and he was so glad he has them built. He was too young for this pecular one.
connie


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I go thru phases with puzzles. Have a stack of them given to me. Many are fine art pieces that are quite challenging. I can understand Dave's dislike of them given the emotional connotations for him. I, too, was a lonely, only child but had a different experience. I loved having things I could do alone. So solitaire card games, yarn,sewing, and other crafts, books, crossword puzzles and of course jigsaw puzzles
> were my friends and gave me solice and companionship for hours on end. I have an Egyptian mummy puzzle, 2 sides, both with solid black backgrounds. I don't think I ever got that one finished. But got a collection of puzzles from Free Cycle that included a bunch of fine art pictures, Degas, Monet, Renoir, etc.
> 
> PS. I would rather crave a puzzle than junk food!


I guess you could say I grew up as an only child, too. I had a brother who was four years older, but we never really played together. I always had kittens, cats, and a dog or two to play with, plus whatever kids lived in the neighborhood. We had bicycles and ice skates. And we had farm animals. My brother and I each had a horse. We had chickens, a cow, a heifer, a goat, a couple of ducks, a squirrel that my Mom raised from a baby, etc., etc. My Dad drew the line at a pig, though, which my Mom wanted. I learned to entertain myself and I still enjoy peace and quiet by myself. I may be alone sometimes, but I very seldom feel lonely. I think it's because I have so many interests and there is always something new to learn. Isn't that right?

Dave, I wish I had known you when you were growing up -- you could have come to my house to play.


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

PurpleV What is Pims? Never heard of it...Neither has my husband....
connie


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

"You all have a great thing going here. I will be droping in from time to time. I promise I won't write anything not this long again."

No, CarolynJune, WE all have a great thing going here - YOU are one of us! And you can write as much as you like, as often as you like, as far as I'm concerned. Besides, I'm pretty sure you hold the record for great-grandchildren among this group and your prize for that ought to at least be bragging rights. :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Booklady38 said:


> Does anyone remember Junket tablets? They made a custard like dessert especially if you were in a hurry. I seem to have noticed them in a grocery store not too long ago.


I think I have some junket tablets in my kitchen cupboard that are pretty old, but don't tell my daughter. She came from Alaska for a visit and went through my pantry, throwing away anything she thought was too old. She filled my trash can, but wouldn't let me see what she threw away. It needed to be done, but I was putting it off. I wonder if she'd allow me to do that in her pantry?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

conie said:


> Mungie, I love green tea also and it is my favorite. But my most favorite pie is the one's you just made. My mom use to make rhubarb pie also so yummy. If I am buying a pie I always look for rhubarb, but usually they have strawberries in them too. I do not bake very often because My husband does not eat baked goods except an occasionally he buys cookies or those powdered donuts. So I end up eating the pie by myself. yummy and the pounds keep coming... ha ha


Yum, yum, pie! My favorite is lemon meringue. When I was in high school, the nuns used to make raisin pie once a week and I loved that, too. My MIL used to make pies from wild blueberries that she picked herself. I love rhubarb, too. I've been trying to raise rhubarb for years, but it just doesn't do well in this area or maybe it's my brown thumb. The first thing I can remember baking was Boston cream pie, which is really a cake. My Mom and Dad were gone and it took me all day to make the cake, the filling, and the chocolate frosting. I think I was about 11 or 12 years old.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The 'Custard Powder' question was because I was going to post the receipt for _Custard Cakes_ but if it isn't available, such would be pointless.

Dave[/quote]

but we get custard powder downunder. It's great to make up hot custard in a couple of minutes to help boost my calcium intake each day. 
Margaret


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

westdener, You said it is a nice Autumn day. Is it going into winter in Australia? We are going into spring and summer.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Ingrid: I never heard of a netbook before. Is there a monthly charge for using it? What can it do? Carolyn


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh goodness--sounds like people have a Sunday nite sweet tooth going.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh goodness--sounds like people have a Sunday nite sweet tooth going.


You're right. My husband is dishing up Starbucks coffee ice cream as I write. Have you ever tried it anybody? It has the best coffee flavor of any coffee ice cream I've eaten before. I have my younger son to thank for introducing me to it.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

ibrow said:


> I always love your info, Dave. Cultural history is such an interesting field. Must tell you that when I was working in the UK, I was regarded as a bit of an oddball for asking for coffee at afternoon tea time. I was expected to have tea, but I've always preferred a good coffee to tea any time. And thanks to those who have wished us well for our 45th year of marriage. We're working on it being a good 'un! We're off to the UK in July, to house sit for friends for several weeks. Looking forward to swapping two months of New Zealand's winter for two months of summer, even if it is an 'English summer'. Actually, sometimes English summers are lovely.


don't feel weird my sister in-law is from just outside London England and she only drinks black coffee no sugar no milk no cream no nothing so don't feel weird
Andrea from Canada


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

Are you kidding Conie, I am in Oklahoma and I thought it was spring and here I am puting back on my fanel PJ's again. This weather can't make up it's mind, (if it has one lol) It's cold for a couple of days than it warms up a bit and than cool and than it is hot we never know when it will be spring (the kind I knew) Well, I am a yankie a straplant from Wisconsin, was born in Chicago, Illinois )

Carolynjune


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

conie said:


> westdener, You said it is a nice Autumn day. Is it going into winter in Australia? We are going into spring and summer.


Yes it is almost winter here. We have about two weeks of autumn left- winter begins on the 1st June. Was going to say it is a nice 18 degrees today but for many of you that is probably very cold and temperature is one thing I have no idea of in Fahrenheit (except for the old hundred which is still my guide for a hot day). All the other imperial measures I remember enough to use- and often for knitting I will use inches for some reason. But body weights in pounds I am useless at stones and pounds are what I would use. But for babies I still need them in pounds and ounces- useless when I hear the weight in kilos. Strange mixture that I am.


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

I know what you are talking about Carolyn. We, here inOhio are having the same kind of weather. Last week it was finally sunny and warm but very humid in the 90's. But today it is rainy and in the 50's. Is suppose to be like that all week until Friday.Brrrr. We will be putting the furnace back on, probably.....lol


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

Are their pictures of everyone's articals they made?On this tea party and where do I go to look at them.


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my, for some reason I thought you were in same kind of weather as we are. How cold does it get there.18 degrees is very cold here, but we go down to 0 degrees here in Ohio sometimes. Brrrrr. It's cold out baby.....
Connie in Ohio, USA


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Ingrid: I never heard of a netbook before. Is there a monthly charge for using it? What can it do? Carolyn


Carolyn,

It is a mini laptop, and yes, you pay for internet service. I use wireless service and use notebook wherever I go. 
Ingrid


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

In the Southern Hemisphere we have our seasons opposite to the Northern Hemisphere. For those areas in the tropics of course they have different weather patterns- and a fair bit of Australia is in the tropics. How we view the temperatures depends to come extent on both the time of year and whereabouts in Australia we are. For me the weather at the moment warrants one jumper over short sleeves.

Some one who can be bothered spending the time ought to post a conversion chart for imperial and metric for temperature, weight, length! and lbs to stones & lbs! I'm too busy reading this site!



conie said:


> Oh my, for some reason I thought you were in same kind of weather as we are. How cold does it get there.18 degrees is very cold here, but we go down to 0 degrees here in Ohio sometimes. Brrrrr. It's cold out baby.....
> Connie in Ohio, USA


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well since I'm retired I'd join in. this is so much fun and I'm always knitting.

Gwen



FireballDave said:


> Booklady38 said:
> 
> 
> > It does seem that I am always late. I have missed the tea again. One of these days I will be on time. This is such a great idea!!
> ...


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I am also an only child. I am kind of surprised that there as many here on this site. I had quite a few cousins around that I could play with, but did not mind being by myself. I still don't. I have so many interests that I keep really busy. My favorite things to do are knitting, scrapbooking and I also quilt. I am an active member of Curves for Woman and really enjoy the excercise. My husband is kind of a quiet guy and doesn't mind if I have all my vices. We have a family ranch in Montana so we are busy.

Joene


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Well Dave, It's after 9:00 here in California and I have to be up at 4:30 to run my dogs before work so I would like to thank you for the most wonderful weekend. I am looking forward to next weekend. Until then be healthy, happy and full of life.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

It is now 12:30am in Georgia and time for bed. Thank you for a wonderful weekend tea party. Hope to be back with everyone next week.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN,
Yaw, its almost midnight here in Texas. I have put the knitting down again and fixing to go to bed. Thank you again Dave. Thank all of you for being here. Its so nice to have so many friends to talk to.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

settleg said:


> Well since I'm retired I'd join in. this is so much fun and I'm always knitting.
> 
> Gwen
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Well since I'm retired I'd join in. this is so much fun and I'm always knitting.
> ...


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> You make me laugh, Dave!!!
> Explanation well received though... Learning something new every day, that's what keeps life interesting. Are you by any chance and Educator?
> 
> Keep it up, hug, Ingrid


Glad my explanation made sense. I'm not really an 'educator', but I've read a book or two. Now I've retired from my day job, I knock out the odd art history lecture for a uni. Some people seem to think I have a lively style when it comes to delivery.

I like history, if we don't look to the past to gives us clues to the future, where do we look? A crystal ball? The past has much to teach us, learning from the mistakes of others is cheaper and less painful than learning from our own.

So, I'll put forward a proper proposal for elevenses at next weekend's tea party and everyone can talk over how they'd like it to work. Does that sound logical?

Dave


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> > You make me laugh, Dave!!!
> ...


Aha, so in a sense you are an educator of sorts. My guess would be, your colorful presentation would have the students well tuned in. You are incredibly gifted.

History is not one of my fave subjects, however, it depends on who's it is.

Yes, your proposal for talking over the what's what for elevenses sounds perfectly logical ... Looking forward to it.

It is now 12:00 AM, Pacific Time, on the West Coast, and I'll bid you good nite... have fun.

Ingrid


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > KNITTWITTIBE said:
> ...


Thanks for the compliment, I try my best.

Sleep well.

Dave


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Mungie said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Hi Dave, I absolutely love custard! Using the custard powder has made making custard so quick. A friend told me on Sunday that she uses the microwave to make hers. Even quicker!

Looking forward to seeing the recipe you mentioned in an earlier posting.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Booklady38 said:


> Does anyone remember Junket tablets? They made a custard like dessert especially if you were in a hurry. I seem to have noticed them in a grocery store not too long ago.


Hi Booklady38, I remember having junket as a child and used to make it for my children when they were little. I think we can still buy the tablets here in Australia. I will have a look at the supermarket the next time I am there.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jennyb1 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Mungie said:
> ...


Hi Jenny,

I'll be posting a slightly unusual receipt, in imperial and metric measures, together with a bit of history next weekend. Not only can we knit together, we can bake together too, I'm hoping others will share their favourite cake receipts!

Have a great week
Dave


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> jennyb1 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Hi Dave,

I'm really looking forward to it. I will have a look through my recipe books to see what I can share with everyone.

You have a great too Dave.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jennyb1 said:


> Booklady38 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone remember Junket tablets? They made a custard like dessert especially if you were in a hurry. I seem to have noticed them in a grocery store not too long ago.
> ...


I remember junket but not as tablets. It was a liquid called Rennet that you poured into warm milk and it used to set. My grand mother used to give it to me when I was ill "because it slipped down easily.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Wilbo, Bitsey here. Just read your post. I am working on a shrug right now. Go Plymouth Yarn Co. Design Studio It
> ...


Thanks Bitsey and Siouxann. This looks really nice -- may try this one when I get a few projects completed.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Good morning Dave, Just got back from a run with my dogs. They are my first priority of the day. Since I chose to have them, it is my duty to care for them at my best. Now will make some gruel for the one I tube feed and make some coffee and will be time to go to work. You have yourself one spiffy day! Find me a beautiful picture to describe to me for later, okay? Thanks Dave for ALL you do for all of us!!.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Wilbo, Bitsey here. Just read your post. I am working on a shrug right now. Go Plymouth Yarn Co. Design Studio It
> ...


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, we live quite close in Woodbridge. I always have enjoyed the Torpedo Factory in Alexandria, but this is much better and bigger. It is unusual to see a public works project that has such imagination and has been completed so beautifully. We are anxious to try some of the classes (my daughter and me) and to go back and spend more time looking at the workshops. This is a real treasure.


DorisT said:


> Dcsmith77 said:
> 
> 
> > I missed last night because we were at a class about early civilizations. It was interesting, but not as much as these postings. It's a beautiful day here in VA for plants - cool, and foggy. So a good day to stay home, only we didn't. There's an old prison here that has been turned into, of all things, an arts and crafts center. We went to an exhibit of art glass that was just gorgeous and then shopped around at the different studios. Each one has a little gallery in front and studios behind so you can talk with the people who make the objects - everything from the usual painting to glass blowing. We had fun, then a coffee at Starbucks and home. Time for a nap now.
> ...


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

re tube-feeding: Are you caring for a relative or friend? Or are you tube-feeding one of the dogs? Carolyn


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

ok, so i am always a day late and a dollar short. its monday, noonish in arkansas. doing some house work, ugh, the bain of my existence.... my husb. and i both are retired after our factory moved to other countries. so we have our own schedule. i am a nite owl, but still early riser. thought i would spiff up in the house as he mows. i am also cooking several things for us to eat on this week. hate cooking also. love to eat though  me i could eat on pastas and pretty much anything non meat. but my bj is a meat eater. does anyone else fix wkly meals to eat on all wk. i am going to fix a pitch of tea also. so forgive my schedualing problem. the arkie


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I like jigsaw puzzles, too, but usually only a certain brand (Springbok). I even give certain puzzle pieces names when it comes down to finding shapes. I call them "innies" and "outies." I used to only do the 1,000 piece puzzles and then dropped down to 500. Alas, today, I just don't seem to have the space or temperament to enjoy them like I used to. If you have local used book stores, you can try them for very reasonably priced puzzles.



ibrow said:


> Your nannies must have been on to it, Dave, not only because they taught you to knit, but because they taught you in such a way that the whole thing engaged your attention and still fascinates you. Brilliant women (or were they men??!!!!) Re jigsaws, I personally find that in my incredibly multi-tasking life, jigsaws have their place. Because they require total concentration, and inner dialogues about where pieces might go, they don't allow me to think about anything else. They're a valued addition to my arsenal of tricks for when my brain is overloaded.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

JennyB1
not only can the instant custard be made in the microwave it easy to do a 1/2 or 1 cup so that it can be freshly made each time you want it. I do it most evenings and vary the size depending on my calcium intake for the day and available propoints with weight watchers! Made a big lot last night with my daughters home because one loves it- she threatened to eat the whole litre, but didn't so I have enough left for tonight.
Are you the lady from Tassie who commented on decaf tea not coming loose leaf? I asked Mum (whose English father taught her how to make tea) about loose leaf decaf and she said that she has found it but that it always tastes stale. She ten said that maybe if she went to a specialist tea shop it might be OK. 
Margaret


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey Dave this is a cool idea and one I'm glad you started. I notice though you aren't telling us what you are working on. 

Dinner is over so it's soda tonight for me. Coffee at night puts me to sleep and then I never get any knitting or crocheting done. 

Am currently working on a crochet baby blanket and will be starting a knit baby sweater, cap, booties and blanket set to go with the crochet blanket for a little boy due to arrive 6 days after my birthday in August. Once this gift set is done I will be starting on my long list of items to mostly knit for Christmas gifts. Am also thinking of knitting a lace ~ possibly beaded ~ shawl for myself if I can find the time to fit it in somewhere.

Carol L.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Carolyn, I tube feed one of my dogs. Thanks for inquiring. I suppose many think I am crazy to spend so much time and effort, but ..... He is a good dog and I care. Hope I didn't upset anyone telling of this, if so, I am very sorry. I will in future keep my mouth shut. But thanks for asking.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Bless you Kichi. I fully understand. I am a nurse and I have cared for people, and for animals also. I am interested, and I love my animals too. As long as they are enjoying life, I am glad to do whatever is needed. Carolyn


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> JennyB1
> not only can the instant custard be made in the microwave it easy to do a 1/2 or 1 cup so that it can be freshly made each time you want it. I do it most evenings and vary the size depending on my calcium intake for the day and available propoints with weight watchers! Made a big lot last night with my daughters home because one loves it- she threatened to eat the whole litre, but didn't so I have enough left for tonight.
> Are you the lady from Tassie who commented on decaf tea not coming loose leaf? I asked Mum (whose English father taught her how to make tea) about loose leaf decaf and she said that she has found it but that it always tastes stale. She ten said that maybe if she went to a specialist tea shop it might be OK.
> Margaret


Hi Margaret

Glad to know there are few of us who loves custard. Yes I am the lady from Tassie who commented on decaf tea. I am going to try a specialist tea shop and see what their loose tea is like.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

Kichi, I love that you love your animals. I have a golden retriever, schnauzer, and a cat. I would not give them up for anything. My golden is 9 and he is a therapy dog going to nursing homes, hosp. and schools. He really makes the people so happy and we get to talk to them too. It is so rewarding. Glad you are taking so good care of your dog..
Bless you. My schnauzer is sitting with me right now as she always does. She is always at my side, even sleeps under the covers in the winter with us. She's spoiled....
Connie


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

When my Tootsie Roll passed away, (previous pomapoo dog I've had for 12 years since she was as big as my palm at 6 weeks old), I was heartbroken. I had to give her insulin injections and feed her by hand because she wouldn't eat by herself, and I would cry each day. It took me a year and a half to get over loosing her and to finally get another dog. I have an American Eskimo I got when she was 3 mos old, (Now a year and a half). The house was so empty without a pet in it waiting at the door for me. I call her Shawnee, and she's absolutely gorgeous. A bit too active for me at the moment, but she is my little love. I call her my third daughter, because our pets are our children, and I can even say that we intend to spoil them a lot more. I bought a collar for her that says princess on there, and she knows it.
But what's not to love in an animal? Can't immagine a world without them.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Connie, I would care to think of my life without my best friends, my kids, as my days would be empty. I wonder sometimes if we are not closer to our pets than our grown children. We spend more time and care of each other of our pets. I love my babies and do whatever I can for them. They return it with all their love and loyalty.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Alexia, Be patient, the Husky breeds mature much later than most breeds and when she settles you will have the best girl in the world. I have to agree with you about our other children. I agree with all you said about our babies. I have worked with my vet for 40 years and learned a great deal so when this little guy was born he naturally couldn't nurse and the owner didn't think to check why. He was 3 days old and nearly dead when she brought him to me. Weighed 2.1 ounces so I figured I would do my best. Started out every hour feeding him a drip or two. Next day was every two hours giving him 2cc. And from there it's history. He is two now and what a baby. He is red fawn spotted on white and I named him Kielan. Doing very well and is happy so I am very happy to have spent the time with him.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I know that the English have a lot of different words for things than the words that we use, but, in general, what is the difference between pudding and custard? I don't mean pudding in the sense of desert as I see it used sometimes in British mysteries, but the dish itself. I use Jello chocolate pudding, but my mother used to cook what she called custard with milk, sugar, eggs, and vanilla and then flavor it with Hershey's cocoa, making it about the same as the Jello "pudding" only somewhat richer because of the egg yolks. My m-i-l used the same custard mixture as a base for homemade ice cream and a neighbor used Jello vanilla "pudding" for the same purpose (the cooked, not instant). Are they the same except for the eggs?


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

Alexia, I too am a dog lover. Only now I live in a rent house that won't let you have pets of any kind. I think that they don't have a heart. I know that other renters have made it harder on the ones that have trained their dogs to behave. I grew up with haveing a dog in the house. When they died we always got a new one. I remember back when I was about 5 years old we got a dog and she had puppys and someone left her on their back porch and moved away. Her breast were caked up and a woman we knew as the dog lady found her. She knew we had just lost one to death and she came by with this dog and her dog. Her dog (Which I never have seen since, I mean the color of it) was all white a collie. Well anyway we kept the dog and I got to name it. I had a girlfriend who I love a lot and I name the dog after her. Peggy, peggy the dog, was a wonderful dog she was part bull and terrria mix. I was in high school when my brother had to put her down she had a lump on her under side and couldn't laid down and so Mom thought it best to put her to sleep Peggy seem to know and she went to each person enough to say good-bye and I was the last she stood there wagging her tail and I could see a smile. She came up to me and got real close to me like a hug. I than bend over and kissed her like I always did not on the mouth. and put my arms around her and told her I loved her very much and I would see her in heaven. She than walked out with my brother without a leash for she was well trained. That day I felt like I lost my heart as well. I can't tell you about my last dog for I would have such a long post. Her name was Mollyjune of course we all called her Molly and the name suited her. She was a sheltie, I think they look like a collie but a lot shorter. I got her from a dog shelter in Ft. Smith, Arkansas just over the state line from us. I am now as of next month 78 years young and having to give Molly to my nurse after having her for 17 years I had to give her to my nurse in order to move in here. My daughter and I tried to find a place so I could keep her, but there wasn't any to be had. I had broken my hip and had an operation and I had wanted so to go and see Molly for I missed her so much. I never did get to see her. I was put into a nursing home for Therapy and I was there for two months and when I got home I went and called the agency the nurse worked for and they tried to get a hold of her. I finnally heard from them several months later and they told me that Molly had died in her sleep on the morning of thanksgiving of 2009. At that time I was having thankgiving at my daughters home in Oklahoma City, I live in Sallisaw, Ok three hours from there. So I know where I was on that day. I have a picture of Molly on the top of my front room TV and see her every day. Oh yes they are a part of the family and as one person said they are like a child of ours. I loved Molly so much and to give her away really broke my heart and I did cry a lot till I pulled myself together and got on with life. sorry this is so long. God Bless everyone and have a wonderful day to all my friends on the forum.

Carolynjune


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Carolynjune, Do you live where therapy dogs can visit? Or a friend who is willing to let her dog visit for awhile every week? Sometimes that is very welcome, for us animal lovers. Keeps one in our lives yet not more than we can deal with. If it was possible I would spend my every non working time doing the visits with my crew but no one here seems to want. I now have 11 Chihuahuas, all adult, and one German Shepard, a Persian cat and two bunnies and two cockatiel birds. My Shepard is the neighborhood babysitter, people feel safe to let their kids out to play when she is out, she protects them. Cat is the cuddliest girl I have been around here where I live. Someone ought to share their baby with you so you are never without!


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

There is no one that I know that has a dog or pet. I use to live in another town and even there I was mostly in the home doing somekind of sewing, quilting, knitting, just about anything. I raised my seven children and mostly stayed at home. I moved here in 1975 and I didn't know one person except the man I married. He took on my seven children and became a father to them. I had met some people but never got to get close enough for friendship. I am a very friendly person. When I lived in Wisconsin I had several friends of which even now keep in contact with. Some have died and miss them very much. We even call each other sis even thro we aren't related. I wish I could find a friend like that down here. I can't get out much for I am somewhat handicapped. When I do go to Walmart I am always smiling at everyone, some say hello and I say something back like isn't it lovely outside today. or just hello or hi something that will put a smile on their face as well. I have to go now my provider, Judy just came in to do work. Have a wonderful day to-day. God Bless

Carolynjune


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Carolynjune3. I was so happy to see you were on the forum the past few days. I don't remember if I told you when we were talking about the bamboo circulars but I have 6 dogs and 4 cats. They are all my babies or as we callthem our 4 legged children. Have you had a chance to try the bamboo circular needles? I'm currently knitting my first cardigan; usually have one of the dogs sitting next to me but all are usually somewhere around me. Lately one of the cats has taken to sitting on the back of my recliner while I knit. I've tried to attach a picture of some of the dogs curled up in my chair.



Carolynjune3 said:


> There is no one that I know that has a dog or pet. I use to live in another town and even there I was mostly in the home doing somekind of sewing, quilting, knitting, just about anything. I raised my seven children and mostly stayed at home. I moved here in 1975 and I didn't know one person except the man I married. He took on my seven children and became a father to them. I had met some people but never got to get close enough for friendship. I am a very friendly person. When I lived in Wisconsin I had several friends of which even now keep in contact with. Some have died and miss them very much. We even call each other sis even thro we aren't related. I wish I could find a friend like that down here. I can't get out much for I am somewhat handicapped. When I do go to Walmart I am always smiling at everyone, some say hello and I say something back like isn't it lovely outside today. or just hello or hi something that will put a smile on their face as well. I have to go now my provider, Judy just came in to do work. Have a wonderful day to-day. God Bless
> 
> Carolynjune


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Kichi, thanks for the info. That's what I read, too. She will be 2 yrs. old in October. I was told that that's when she begins to calm down. She's truly a good dog. Everywhere I go she's there beside me. Guards my door when I'm taking a bath and she won't move until I come out. She's literally no more that a foot away from me unless she's out in the garden, and even at that time I have to be out with her or she won't stay. She barks a lot though, and that's something that I'm working on. Especially when someone passes in the road with a dog. Then she goes bulistic until the're out of view. 
My little princess is a bit too territorial at times. But she's great with my grandson who is 5. He gets a bit too rough with her at times but she never bites him, which I'm please. I Love my little girl.


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Carolynjune3. I'm truly sorry you had to give up your dog. I guess sometimes we are forced to do things that we don't want to, no matter how upsetting they are. Just think of all the good years you have given her, that she might not have had if she were with someone else. 
When I had to put my Tootsie Roll to sleep, I've spent over an hour with her afterwards sobbing my eyes out. Now I have her ashes in my bedroom on top of the television with her collar around the box, together with her favorite toy, and a big picture in a frame. When I got Shawnee, the dog I have now, I cannot tell you how guilty I felt for replacing the dog that I had to put to sleep. But she was very, very sick and the vet had no hope for her. As much as I wanted her with me a while longer, I couldn't let her suffer anymore. It would have been selfish on my part. I just couldn't stand to see her straggling day in, and day out. 

Like you said, my dear. We all have to move on in life, whether we want to, or not. We have no other choice. Just as we keep our loved ones in our minds and in our hearts after we loose them,the same goes for our beloved pets. No-one can take those memories away from us.

Blessings, and have a nice day


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Carolynjune, Is there a senior center near you? Maybe someone there feels as you do and needs a friend too. Call and ask, they may be able to come visit you. The ones here have a bus that takes people around town all day. I hope you have a chance, no one should be so alone. I wish I could come visit, I'd bring one baby a visit until you got to know them all. We have the internet, but not people in the home so not the same. It is a lifesaver though. So, tell me what you are currantly knitting, color and yarn and all about it.


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Settleg, I love your dogs. They all look so comfortable and content. Just look at those faces, and tell me how some people have the heart to hurt any animal.

One of my daughters has a 5 year old son, a toy yorky & cat, both pets rescued from a vet who took possession of them when their owners never showed up to claim them. Cat was a kitten, weeks old, and the dog was about a year old.

The other had 7 cats but two died, and now she has five. She rescued all of them from the cold winter streets when they were babies years ago, and if she finds more she would take them. The youngest was one of the two males she had lost, a 2 yr. old. The vet put him to sleep for x-rays and he never woke up. The other was the 14yr. old and the oldest of the cats. He died of a tumor. Now she has the five females. They all live together in an one bedroom appartment as happy as can be, and she works all day long. 
I have my dog, an American Eskimo little girl. We are all very passionate about our pets and always make a big fuss over them. It's so soothing havin pets around you. 

Hug your babies for me. They're adorable


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you Alexia they are my babies/protectors/snugglers. Half of them are rescue dogs and half gifts or purchases. My children tease me that I seem to have a penchant for blondes but then all the cats are black or black and white. LOL. Usually there is a cat or two curled up with the dogs but not in any of the photos I had on the computer. thank goodness they all get along. Both of the pugs have lost an eye; we call them our pirate pugs now. LOL


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes I have been using them and I just love how they feel. I am so glad to get them. I finished up my project with them and it turned out good. I wish I could put a picture of it on here. I just don't have a camera to do so. Maybe my daughter can take one with her phone and send it to me on my computer. She has done that before, I will have to ask her. I better get to bed it is so late I didn't think it was that late it is 19 mins. to 3 in the morning and I have to be up early for my provider gets here early on Wensdays to swwep and Mop and vaccum and other stuff I can't do. So good night, God Bless. Love Carolynjune


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

The third Virtual Tea Party has started, everyone is invited to:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-11537-1.html

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

My goodness, this week has passed quickly, but it's good to be back with you all. I'm drinking iced green tea, home brewed of course. I

'm not liking the pattern of the sweater I started this week, so I'm playing around trying to improve it. It's a worsted weight pale rose wool-blend tape yarn that's been hanging around in my stash since 2003! So far this year, I've kept my pledge to knit only from my stash, but it doesn't seem to be getting any smaller. I really do believe the yarn has been breeding over the winter. Oh well, you raise a stash and it rewards by slatternly behavior. 

I saw a wonderful production of Shaw's "Pygmallion" last night with beautiful late Victorian/Edwardian costumes. It was good to laugh at such intelligent banter. A great relief from the silliness of television.

May you all knit well, be well and remember to laugh.

Ellie


----------



## ibrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey Ellie, join us at this weekend's tea party. Paste this link into your browser:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-11537-1.html


----------



## MarilynS76 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

